# Chinese Super Project



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

1, Changxing Shipbuilding Base - to build the world's largest shipbuilding base in total project investment: 35 billion yuan 


2, Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - the world's longest high-speed rail project The total investment: 220 billion yuan 

3, Beijing South Railway Station - Asia's largest railway station The total investment: 6.3 billion 

4, Hangzhou Bay Bridge - the world's longest cross-sea bridge project total investment: 16.0 billion 

5, Caofeidian Zone - far more than the size of the project The total investment: 230 billion yuan 

6, Su-Tong Yangtze River Bridge - the world's longest cable-stayed bridge project total investment: 7.89 billion 

7, western development - large-scale systems engineering projects total investment: 8500 billion yuan 


8, Fuzhou-Xiamen-Zhangzhou Dragon intercity railway project total investment: 38 billion yuan 

9, "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Trunk Highway total project investment: 900 billion yuan 

- The world's largest highway project 

10, China's "eight vertical and eight horizontal" high-capacity fiber-optic network project total investment: 7 billion yuan 




11, "Water Diversion" project - the world's largest water conservancy project total investment: 500 billion yuan 

12, the Capital International Airport T3 Terminal - the world's largest single construction Total investment: 25.0 billion 


13, Zhanjiang East Island: Baoshan Iron and Steel Base 10 million-ton total project investment: 69 billion yuan 

14, Shanghai Lingang New City - the world's largest land reclamation project The total investment: 150 billion yuan 

15, the Shanghai Yangshan deep-water port - port to build the world's first total project investment: 50 billion yuan 

16, China's "long-term railway network plan," The total investment: 2 trillion yuan 

17, Sichuan-East Gas Transmission Project total investment: 62.7 billion 

18, Liaoning Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Plant Total investment: 50 billion yuan 


19, the strategic oil reserve project The total investment: 100 billion yuan 

20, Wuhan Railway Station - the largest railway hub of inland towards total project investment: 14 billion yuan 




21, Kunming New International Airport - China's first four major aviation hub in the airport project total investment: 23.1 billion 

22, Hainan power grid cross-sea project The total investment: 2.2 billion 

23, one million tons ethylene project in Tianjin The total investment: 26.8 billion 

24, Shanghai Light Source Laboratory - China's major scientific projects total investment: 1.2 billion yuan 


25, Sichuan post-quake reconstruction projects Total investment: 1.2 trillion yuan 

26, the Silk Road rehabilitation projects total investment: 43 billion U.S. dollars 

27, China's second largest hydropower station - Xiluodu Hydropower Project total investment: 79.2 billion yuan 

28, China's third largest hydropower station - Xiangjiaba Hydropower Project total investment: 43.4 billion 

29, Hainan Wenchang spaceport The total investment: 12.0 billion 

30, large aircraft engineering settled in Shanghai The total project investment: 300-500 100 million 





31, Spallation Neutron Source Project total investment: 1.2 billion yuan 

32, the world's largest 500-meter aperture spherical radio telescope project investment: 627 million yuan 

33, Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway (Shanghai-Chengdu) The total project investment: 170 billion yuan 

34, Ningxia Ning Dong Energy and Chemical Base The total project investment: 100 billion yuan 

35, the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge project total investment: 70 billion yuan 

36, the National Eleventh Five-year environmental protection plan for the project total investment: 1.53 trillion yuan 


37, Jiuquan, Gansu Province - the world's largest wind power base in total project investment: 120 billion yuan 

38, Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway project total investment: 116.8 billion yuan 

39, Guangzhou railway station The total investment: 18.0 billion 

40, "National civil airport layout plan," The total investment: 450 billion yuan 




41, Shanghai Hongqiao transport hub project total investment: 36 billion yuan 

42, Harbin High-Speed Railway Project total investment: 92.3 billion yuan 


43, Tianjin, exploitation of offshore oilfield equipment base total project investment: 22.0 billion 

44, energy and chemical base in northern Shaanxi total project investment: 900 billion 

45, Sinopec Yadavaran oil field total project investment: 2 billion U.S. dollars 

46, the oil of Sudan's oil project The total investment: 7 billion U.S. dollars 

47, China National Petroleum oil projects in Niger total project investment: 5.0 billion 

48, Africa and Gabon Belinga iron ore project total investment: 2.7 billion U.S. dollars 


49, China's State Power Grid Development Eleventh Five-Year plan for the project total investment: 1.215 trillion yuan 

50, Eleventh Five-year plan for the project in Tibet Highway Traffic Total investment: 43 billion yuan 




51, China's construction of the Nigerian Railway Modernization Project total investment: 8.3 billion U.S. dollars 

52, China's coastal railway projects in Libya, the construction of total project investment: 2.6 billion U.S. dollars 

53, the Russian Baltic Pearl project The total investment: 1.3 billion U.S. dollars 

54, China's construction of the Algerian East-West Expressway Project total investment: 7 billion U.S. dollars 


55, the Asian Highway Network - 23-nation project to build a super-project total investment: 44 billion U.S. dollars 

56, 10 million-ton oil refining project in Guangxi Qinzhou The total investment: 15.2 billion 

57, Center Building, Shanghai - China's first high-rise The total investment: 7 billion yuan 

58, large gas field in Sichuan Puguang Xuanhan The total investment: 70 billion yuan 

59, Zhejiang, a major railway line along the coast The total investment: 16.2 billion 

60, Panzhihua Iron and Steel Group 10,000 tons titanium alloy production line total project investment: 1 billion yuan 




61, west to east project - the world's largest power projects total project investment: 526.5 billion more than 

62, China's manned space project total investment: 30 billion yuan 

63,2010 in Shanghai World Expo The total investment: 40 billion yuan 

64, Guangzhou Nansha Shipbuilding Base Longxue The total investment: 4.5 billion 

65, Zhejiang Sanmen Nuclear Power Project total investment: 80 billion yuan 

66, the Guangdong Yangjiang Nuclear Power Plant Project total investment: 8 billion U.S. dollars 

67, Yantai, Shandong Haiyang Nuclear Power Plant Project total investment: 60 billion yuan 

68, across the river in Wuhan subway project The total investment: 14.9 billion 

69, 80,000 tons multi-die forging hydraulic machine project total investment: 1.517 billion yuan 

70, China's renewable energy development plan for the project total investment: 2 trillion yuan 




71, rural "Every Village" project The total investment: more than 1 trillion yuan 

72, the total investment in rural water-saving irrigation project: 300 billion yuan 

73, rural film project The total investment: 1 billion yuan 

74, 10000 Village Market Project Project Total investment: 11.7 billion 

75, the National shantytowns renovation project total investment: 2000 billion yuan 

76,2008-2020 the Shanghai Rail Transit Planning Project total investment: 1500 billion yuan 

77,2008-2020 the Beijing Rail Transit Planning Project total investment: 1700 billion yuan 

78, Dalian Petrochemical build China's largest oil refining bases total project investment: 10.7 billion 

79, Chongqi Bridge project total investment: 7.6 billion 

80, Chengdu Shuangliu Airport expansion project The total investment: 12.7 billion 




81, the PRD inter-city rail transit network plan for the project total investment: 1,000 billion yuan 

82, the Yangtze River Delta inter-city rail transit network plan for the project total investment: 1500 billion yuan 

83, Beijing, Tianjin Bohai Sea inter-city rail transit network plan for the project total investment: 1,000 billion yuan 

84, Kashgar to Hotan, Xinjiang Railway Project total investment: 4.7 billion 

85, Shanghai Yangtze River Crossing (Chongming river channel) project The total investment: 12.6 billion 

86, Jinping 1, 2 Hydropower Project total investment: 46.8 billion yuan 

87, Longtan Hydropower Project total investment: 24.3 billion 

88, Anhui Huainan and Huaibei Coal Base Yi Dunji The total investment: 70 billion yuan 

89, Jiangxi and 10 billion pounds of rice yield high-quality project The total investment: 31.8 billion 

90, Zhongnanshan Tunnel - the longest highway tunnel project total investment: 2.5 billion 





91, China's 12 large hydropower bases for Development Planning The total investment: more than 2 trillion yuan 

92, Shanghai-Hangzhou Maglev Project total investment: 22.0 billion 

93, revitalize the northeast old industrial bases in total project investment: 2000 billion yuan 

94, the Guangzhou Opera House - steel structure comparable to the complexity of the Bird's Nest The total investment: 1 billion yuan 

95, the Shanghai World Financial Center, total project investment: 7 billion yuan 

96, Nanjing Metro Line project total investment: 10.9 billion 

97, vegetable basket project - a super vegetable market projects total investment: 500 billion yuan 

98, Qinshan Nuclear Power Phase II expansion project The total investment: 14.5 billion 

99, Tianhuangping Pumped Storage Power Station Project total investment: 13.6 billion 

100, China Central Television headquarters building project total investment: 5 billion yuan 




101, Three-North Shelterbelt Project total investment: 100 billion yuan 

102, coastal shelter forest project total investment: 200 billion yuan 

103, Tianjin Harbor Industrial Zone project total investment: 3000 billion yuan 

104, Tianjin Binhai New Area The total investment: more than 1 trillion yuan 

105, large industrial base of the rocket thrust The total investment: 4.5 billion 

106, Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge Tianxingzhou project total investment: 11 billion yuan 










The project involves a total amount more than 15 trillion yuan or more 










Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - the world's longest high-speed railway project 


Caofeidian Industrial Development Zone - far more than the scale of the Three Gorges Project 

Hangzhou Bay Bridge - the world's longest cross-sea bridge 

Beijing Capital International Airport T3 Terminal - the world's largest single building 

Shanghai Lingang New City - the world's largest land reclamation project 

Shanghai Yangshan deep-water port - to build the world's largest port 

Changxing Shipbuilding Base - to build the world's largest shipbuilding base in 


"Water Diversion" project - the world's largest water conservancy project 

The "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Highway - the world's largest highway project 

Western Development - large-scale systems engineering 

Su-Tong Yangtze River Bridge - the world's longest cable-stayed bridge 

Beijing South Railway Station - Asia's largest railway station 

8 8 vertical and horizontal high-capacity optical fiber communication networks 

China's high-speed railway Times - 2007-2020 annual investment of at least 2 trillion 

Wuhan Railway Station - the largest railway hub into the interior 

Silk Road Recovery Program 

China's second largest hydropower station - Xiluodu Hydropower Station 

China's third-largest hydropower station - Xiangjiaba Hydropower Station

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway 





- The world's longest high-speed railway project 







Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail investment: 220 billion yuan 

Project Duration: 2008 - 2013 

Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is located in North China and East China region, across the Bohai Rim and the Yangtze River Delta to connect two economic regions, north-south line of Beijing, Tianjin, Shanghai and the three municipalities, and Hebei, Shandong, Anhui and Jiangsu provinces. The size of the area by the total land area of 6.5&#37; to 26.7% of the country's total population, a population of 1 million above the city 11, the country's total gross domestic product, 43.3%, which is China's economic development potential of the most active and most of the region, but also China's busiest passenger and cargo transportation, an increase of the transport corridor has great potential. Along with plain-based, localized for the hilly areas, through the Haihe, Yellow, Huaihe, Yangtze River four major river systems. Beijing - Jinan is Jilu Ping-yuan, flat open terrain, the terrain for both ends of the high, intermediate low, Tuanbowa area for the full range of the lowest place; Jinan - Shandong, Xuzhou is a hill between South Africa and the hilly plains, large undulating terrain Tai-section for the full range of the highest elevation in the section; Xuzhou - Shanghai route, mainly through the Huang-Huai, Yangtze River Delta Plain, partial (Bengbu - Danyang) through terrace Lung Kong, hilly. The engineering geological conditions along the route is mainly soft clay, soft soil are widely distributed, especially Wuqing - Cangzhou soft soil, Danyang - Shanghai soft soil, depth changes, soft layers thick, low intensity, poor engineering properties. Design maximum operating speed of 350km, the initial operating speed of 300km, the minimum follow-up interval of the train designed by 3min. After the completion of Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is expected to train at a speed of 350km run, Beijing South - Shanghai Hongqiao Station entire running time of 3h58min; at a speed of 300km run, run time of 4h37min; to 200km per hour to run, run time of 6h52min. A two-way annual passenger transportation capacity to reach 160 million passengers. 




After more than 10 years of motion and discussion, the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway construction has been started. Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway network construction of China's railways plan to invest the largest and highest-tech a project, static investment per kilometer to 1 billion yuan, is route length of approximately 1318 kilometers, with the existing Beijing-Shanghai railway towards the general parallel, the design speed of 350 km, the initial operating speed of 300 km, passing through Beijing, Tianjin, Shanghai and Hebei, Shandong, Anhui and Jiangsu provinces, were set up Beijing South, Tianjin West, the new Jinan, Xuzhou, new, new Bengbu, Nanjing South, Hongqiao (Shanghai) stations, 21 passenger stations. 




The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is completed, will achieve separation of passenger and freight transport, when the Beijing-Shanghai direct access to only 5 hours, than the current Beijing-Shanghai railway 200 kilometers per hour on a direct train to shorten two hours, but the train departure time is short, the peak will achieve 3 minutes 1 to ensure that passengers travel at any time, at any time there is a seat. Full fare of about 600 billion yuan. By then, the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed trains transport passengers in one direction up to years of more than 8,000 million people, is a fast large-capacity passenger traffic. 





China in the next 15 years, a new high-speed rail plan to 19,800 km, of which 9800 kilometers high-speed passenger line. 15 years later, China will build the world's largest high-speed railway network. Railway construction projects throughout the total investment will be more than 300 billion U.S. dollars 













Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway to create the "world first" 







The world's longest mileage 

Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail wire total length of about 1318 kilometers, only the length of the elevated bridge reached 1061 kilometers, accounting for 80% of the entire line length. Through Beijing, Tianjin, Hebei, Shandong, Anhui, Jiangsu, Shanghai, seven provinces and cities, connecting the Bohai Sea and the Yangtze River San Jiao Zhou two economic zones, along the country's total population of 1 / 4. Currently the world's longest high-speed railway in Spain Madrid to Barcelona high-speed railway, a length of 620 km. 




Technical standards for the world's highest 

The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is the world's highest technical standards for high-speed railway, before it, the world's high-speed railway is the highest speed of 320 kilometers per hour line in eastern France, while the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway design speed of 350 km. Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway will be used just off the assembly line of 350 kilometers an hour and the former downline of 300 kilometers an hour EMUs reformed to meet the requirements of 350 km per hour.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

&#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;;526809 said:


> 1, Changxing Shipbuilding Base - to build the world's largest shipbuilding base in total project investment: 35 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 2, Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - the world's longest high-speed rail project The total investment: 220 billion yuan
> 
> 3, Beijing South Railway Station - Asia's largest railway station The total investment: 6.3 billion
> 
> 4, Hangzhou Bay Bridge - the world's longest cross-sea bridge project total investment: 16.0 billion
> 
> 5, Caofeidian Zone - far more than the size of the project The total investment: 230 billion yuan
> 
> 6, Su-Tong Yangtze River Bridge - the world's longest cable-stayed bridge project total investment: 7.89 billion
> 
> 7, western development - large-scale systems engineering projects total investment: 8500 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 8, Fuzhou-Xiamen-Zhangzhou Dragon intercity railway project total investment: 38 billion yuan
> 
> 9, "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Trunk Highway total project investment: 900 billion yuan
> 
> - The world's largest highway project
> 
> 10, China's "eight vertical and eight horizontal" high-capacity fiber-optic network project total investment: 7 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11, "Water Diversion" project - the world's largest water conservancy project total investment: 500 billion yuan
> 
> 12, the Capital International Airport T3 Terminal - the world's largest single construction Total investment: 25.0 billion
> 
> 
> 13, Zhanjiang East Island: Baoshan Iron and Steel Base 10 million-ton total project investment: 69 billion yuan
> 
> 14, Shanghai Lingang New City - the world's largest land reclamation project The total investment: 150 billion yuan
> 
> 15, the Shanghai Yangshan deep-water port - port to build the world's first total project investment: 50 billion yuan
> 
> 16, China's "long-term railway network plan," The total investment: 2 trillion yuan
> 
> 17, Sichuan-East Gas Transmission Project total investment: 62.7 billion
> 
> 18, Liaoning Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Plant Total investment: 50 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 19, the strategic oil reserve project The total investment: 100 billion yuan
> 
> 20, Wuhan Railway Station - the largest railway hub of inland towards total project investment: 14 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21, Kunming New International Airport - China's first four major aviation hub in the airport project total investment: 23.1 billion
> 
> 22, Hainan power grid cross-sea project The total investment: 2.2 billion
> 
> 23, one million tons ethylene project in Tianjin The total investment: 26.8 billion
> 
> 24, Shanghai Light Source Laboratory - China's major scientific projects total investment: 1.2 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 25, Sichuan post-quake reconstruction projects Total investment: 1.2 trillion yuan
> 
> 26, the Silk Road rehabilitation projects total investment: 43 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 27, China's second largest hydropower station - Xiluodu Hydropower Project total investment: 79.2 billion yuan
> 
> 28, China's third largest hydropower station - Xiangjiaba Hydropower Project total investment: 43.4 billion
> 
> 29, Hainan Wenchang spaceport The total investment: 12.0 billion
> 
> 30, large aircraft engineering settled in Shanghai The total project investment: 300-500 100 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31, Spallation Neutron Source Project total investment: 1.2 billion yuan
> 
> 32, the world's largest 500-meter aperture spherical radio telescope project investment: 627 million yuan
> 
> 33, Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway (Shanghai-Chengdu) The total project investment: 170 billion yuan
> 
> 34, Ningxia Ning Dong Energy and Chemical Base The total project investment: 100 billion yuan
> 
> 35, the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge project total investment: 70 billion yuan
> 
> 36, the National Eleventh Five-year environmental protection plan for the project total investment: 1.53 trillion yuan
> 
> 
> 37, Jiuquan, Gansu Province - the world's largest wind power base in total project investment: 120 billion yuan
> 
> 38, Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway project total investment: 116.8 billion yuan
> 
> 39, Guangzhou railway station The total investment: 18.0 billion
> 
> 40, "National civil airport layout plan," The total investment: 450 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41, Shanghai Hongqiao transport hub project total investment: 36 billion yuan
> 
> 42, Harbin High-Speed Railway Project total investment: 92.3 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 43, Tianjin, exploitation of offshore oilfield equipment base total project investment: 22.0 billion
> 
> 44, energy and chemical base in northern Shaanxi total project investment: 900 billion
> 
> 45, Sinopec Yadavaran oil field total project investment: 2 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 46, the oil of Sudan's oil project The total investment: 7 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 47, China National Petroleum oil projects in Niger total project investment: 5.0 billion
> 
> 48, Africa and Gabon Belinga iron ore project total investment: 2.7 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 
> 49, China's State Power Grid Development Eleventh Five-Year plan for the project total investment: 1.215 trillion yuan
> 
> 50, Eleventh Five-year plan for the project in Tibet Highway Traffic Total investment: 43 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51, China's construction of the Nigerian Railway Modernization Project total investment: 8.3 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 52, China's coastal railway projects in Libya, the construction of total project investment: 2.6 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 53, the Russian Baltic Pearl project The total investment: 1.3 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 54, China's construction of the Algerian East-West Expressway Project total investment: 7 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 
> 55, the Asian Highway Network - 23-nation project to build a super-project total investment: 44 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 56, 10 million-ton oil refining project in Guangxi Qinzhou The total investment: 15.2 billion
> 
> 57, Center Building, Shanghai - China's first high-rise The total investment: 7 billion yuan
> 
> 58, large gas field in Sichuan Puguang Xuanhan The total investment: 70 billion yuan
> 
> 59, Zhejiang, a major railway line along the coast The total investment: 16.2 billion
> 
> 60, Panzhihua Iron and Steel Group 10,000 tons titanium alloy production line total project investment: 1 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61, west to east project - the world's largest power projects total project investment: 526.5 billion more than
> 
> 62, China's manned space project total investment: 30 billion yuan
> 
> 63,2010 in Shanghai World Expo The total investment: 40 billion yuan
> 
> 64, Guangzhou Nansha Shipbuilding Base Longxue The total investment: 4.5 billion
> 
> 65, Zhejiang Sanmen Nuclear Power Project total investment: 80 billion yuan
> 
> 66, the Guangdong Yangjiang Nuclear Power Plant Project total investment: 8 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 67, Yantai, Shandong Haiyang Nuclear Power Plant Project total investment: 60 billion yuan
> 
> 68, across the river in Wuhan subway project The total investment: 14.9 billion
> 
> 69, 80,000 tons multi-die forging hydraulic machine project total investment: 1.517 billion yuan
> 
> 70, China's renewable energy development plan for the project total investment: 2 trillion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71, rural "Every Village" project The total investment: more than 1 trillion yuan
> 
> 72, the total investment in rural water-saving irrigation project: 300 billion yuan
> 
> 73, rural film project The total investment: 1 billion yuan
> 
> 74, 10000 Village Market Project Project Total investment: 11.7 billion
> 
> 75, the National shantytowns renovation project total investment: 2000 billion yuan
> 
> 76,2008-2020 the Shanghai Rail Transit Planning Project total investment: 1500 billion yuan
> 
> 77,2008-2020 the Beijing Rail Transit Planning Project total investment: 1700 billion yuan
> 
> 78, Dalian Petrochemical build China's largest oil refining bases total project investment: 10.7 billion
> 
> 79, Chongqi Bridge project total investment: 7.6 billion
> 
> 80, Chengdu Shuangliu Airport expansion project The total investment: 12.7 billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81, the PRD inter-city rail transit network plan for the project total investment: 1,000 billion yuan
> 
> 82, the Yangtze River Delta inter-city rail transit network plan for the project total investment: 1500 billion yuan
> 
> 83, Beijing, Tianjin Bohai Sea inter-city rail transit network plan for the project total investment: 1,000 billion yuan
> 
> 84, Kashgar to Hotan, Xinjiang Railway Project total investment: 4.7 billion
> 
> 85, Shanghai Yangtze River Crossing (Chongming river channel) project The total investment: 12.6 billion
> 
> 86, Jinping 1, 2 Hydropower Project total investment: 46.8 billion yuan
> 
> 87, Longtan Hydropower Project total investment: 24.3 billion
> 
> 88, Anhui Huainan and Huaibei Coal Base Yi Dunji The total investment: 70 billion yuan
> 
> 89, Jiangxi and 10 billion pounds of rice yield high-quality project The total investment: 31.8 billion
> 
> 90, Zhongnanshan Tunnel - the longest highway tunnel project total investment: 2.5 billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91, China's 12 large hydropower bases for Development Planning The total investment: more than 2 trillion yuan
> 
> 92, Shanghai-Hangzhou Maglev Project total investment: 22.0 billion
> 
> 93, revitalize the northeast old industrial bases in total project investment: 2000 billion yuan
> 
> 94, the Guangzhou Opera House - steel structure comparable to the complexity of the Bird's Nest The total investment: 1 billion yuan
> 
> 95, the Shanghai World Financial Center, total project investment: 7 billion yuan
> 
> 96, Nanjing Metro Line project total investment: 10.9 billion
> 
> 97, vegetable basket project - a super vegetable market projects total investment: 500 billion yuan
> 
> 98, Qinshan Nuclear Power Phase II expansion project The total investment: 14.5 billion
> 
> 99, Tianhuangping Pumped Storage Power Station Project total investment: 13.6 billion
> 
> 100, China Central Television headquarters building project total investment: 5 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 101, Three-North Shelterbelt Project total investment: 100 billion yuan
> 
> 102, coastal shelter forest project total investment: 200 billion yuan
> 
> 103, Tianjin Harbor Industrial Zone project total investment: 3000 billion yuan
> 
> 104, Tianjin Binhai New Area The total investment: more than 1 trillion yuan
> 
> 105, large industrial base of the rocket thrust The total investment: 4.5 billion
> 
> 106, Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge Tianxingzhou project total investment: 11 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project involves a total amount more than 15 trillion yuan or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - the world's longest high-speed railway project
> 
> 
> Caofeidian Industrial Development Zone - far more than the scale of the Three Gorges Project
> 
> Hangzhou Bay Bridge - the world's longest cross-sea bridge
> 
> Beijing Capital International Airport T3 Terminal - the world's largest single building
> 
> Shanghai Lingang New City - the world's largest land reclamation project
> 
> Shanghai Yangshan deep-water port - to build the world's largest port
> 
> Changxing Shipbuilding Base - to build the world's largest shipbuilding base in
> 
> 
> "Water Diversion" project - the world's largest water conservancy project
> 
> The "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Highway - the world's largest highway project
> 
> Western Development - large-scale systems engineering
> 
> Su-Tong Yangtze River Bridge - the world's longest cable-stayed bridge
> 
> Beijing South Railway Station - Asia's largest railway station
> 
> 8 8 vertical and horizontal high-capacity optical fiber communication networks
> 
> China's high-speed railway Times - 2007-2020 annual investment of at least 2 trillion
> 
> Wuhan Railway Station - the largest railway hub into the interior
> 
> Silk Road Recovery Program
> 
> China's second largest hydropower station - Xiluodu Hydropower Station
> 
> China's third-largest hydropower station - Xiangjiaba Hydropower Station



I request mods make this a permanent sticky, and keep this thread open so we can post more details (and photos) of each project. Thanks!


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;




----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Beijing South Railway Station - Asia's largest Bus Station 

Under renovation and expansion of the Beijing South Railway Station, was officially opened August 1 will become Asia's largest train terminal building area, known as "Asia's first stop." Beijing South Railway Station Beijing-Tianjin inter-city railway is not only the starting point and the end point, also the starting point of Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway and the end point, also the 14 metro lines and 4 lines of the intermediate station. Beijing South Railway Station will become a high-speed railway, metro, suburban rail, bus, rental "zero distance" transfer of a large transportation hub.

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------






Kunshan Bridge - the world's longest railway bridge 


Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway bridge Kunshan, 164.8 kilometers long, in order to bridge the length of China's passenger line in the most, but also the world's longest railway bridge. With the general percentage of 20&#37; compared to the railway bridge, the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail really be described as "the railway bridge" in the Jiangsu section of this proportion will be higher. Total length of 358 kilometers of the paragraph, 90% are from the bridge to go. Danyang to bridge length of 164 kilometers, Kunshan, Kunshan, from Danyang start until all bridges. The bridge will cross the city Suxichang 3. Among them, the Yangcheng Lake, on a 9 km long. 




In addition to the stunning Danyang Bridge in Kunshan, the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail in Jiangsu Province are three large bridges: Da Shengguan Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge, 14 km long bridge; Nanjing Qinhuai River Bridge, bridge length 12 km; Zhenjiang Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal Bridge, 11 km long bridge. Although the cost of the viaduct higher than the roadbed, but could walk a straight line due to building bridges, helping improve the speed. 




June 30 is expected to be completed in Beijing South Railway Station known as "the first stop in Asia", with an area equivalent to 40 football pitches, known as the world's third largest airport, Heathrow International Airport, the combined area of all the terminal does not and Beijing South Station. Upon completion, will house, including the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway, Beijing and Tianjin, including 24 to the hairline. By 2030, there will be 30000 people per hour, every day 280,000 people, 1.9 million people each year at this station on and off.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Beijing South Railway Station 

Beijing South Railway Station 


- Asia's largest railway station 




Beijing South Railway Station investment: 6.3 billion 

Project duration: 2006 - 2008 










Old Beijing South Railway Station was built in 1907, is located in Xuanwu, Chongwen and Fengtai District, at the junction of South Second Ring Road, South Ring Road, Majiabao East, West Majiabao between the north Liangshui River. Beijing South Railway Station built in 1958, was designed to use the old period of 10 years, and now already is extended active duty. May 2006 outage alterations. Beijing South Railway Station will be rebuilt after the starting point of Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway, the entire project be completed around 2009, when the Beijing South Railway Station will become the Asia's largest railway station. 




The new South Station with a total construction area will be expanded to 22.6 million square meters, a total of five layers, from the ground and two floors underground, and 31.5 thousand square meters of elevated three-lane ring formed. On the ground for the elevated floor and ground floor, elevated floor is the main access taxis and private vehicles, ground floor main access public transport vehicles, and passenger stop. Is the transfer basement hall, parking lots, as well as outbound passenger system, and set aside to connect with the urban railway station. Is a two-story underground Metro Line 4, the Mass is a three-line subway 14. Traffic is expected in 2020 South Station Ultra 190 million passengers a year. The waiting room can accommodate 10,500 people waiting at the same time, Beijing South Railway Station by 2015, annual shipments will be more than 150 million passengers, the most advanced of the Beijing-Shanghai, Beijing-Tianjin high-speed trains will be on this dock. 




The new South Station consists of 24 to the hair line, 13 stations. In which Pu-speed parking lot inside the hair line of five, three sites, the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed parking lot inside the hair line of 12, six sites, inter-city parking lot inside the hair line 7, the four sites, the total project to invest up to 6.3 billion. Among them, total length of 115 km Beijing-Tianjin inter-city railway will be held in July 2008 at the Beijing South Railway Station put into operation, its opening line of up to 250 km per hour. 





The construction of the new South Station will highlight environmental protection and energy conservation ideas for the first time in many large-scale use of solar power station. In the elevated roof shelters a central light band, will set up solar panels, with a total power of 350 kilowatts. After the completion of the new South Station depends mainly on municipal power, solar power generation system will be open during the day, auxiliary power stations to solve the problem. After the completion of the new Beijing South Railway Station Beijing West Railway Station than the main station complex building area of more almost doubled, and the biggest traffic day, there will be more than 10 million. 




Newly built Beijing South Railway Station will not only facilitate travel for passengers, fast, comfortable, good internal traveling environment, its shape is also extremely impressive. The design concept, embodying modernity, cultural and systemic. It is understood, its oval-shaped roof, the main material for the silver metallic aluminum, in the middle, there will be three levels of the design concept borrowed from the Temple of Heaven, metaphorical sense of the level of the Chinese royal architecture and status. 




According to Beijing, the relevant transport planning, Metro Line 4 will be north-south through the Beijing South Railway Station, Subway Line 14 and the suburban railway will be east-west through the Beijing South Railway Station. After the renovation and expansion of the Beijing South Railway Station, will also serve as inter-city passenger trains and the fast train line from Beijing to terminal hair to become Beijing's most "fast" in Terminal. The new South Station will become a national railway, subway, bus, taxi rolled into a large transport hub


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

The total investment: 16.0 billion 

Project duration: 2003 11 14 - May 1, 2008 

Hangzhou Bay Bridge (Hangzhou BayBridge) is the one across Hangzhou Bay Cross-Sea Bridge, which the north Haiyan, Jiaxing, Zhejiang, Andrew Tai-south waterway Bay, Cixi, Ningbo, a total length of 36 kilometers, is the world's longest cross-sea bridge connecting Bahrain and Saudi Arabia than the King Fahd Bridge is also 11 kilometers long and became the United States, Lake Pontchartrain Causeway after the world's second-long bridge. 




Hangzhou Bay Bridge, Ningbo to Shanghai, upon completion, will shorten the distance of 120 km between the land, is the National Trunk Highway - the same three lines across the Hangzhou Bay, convenient access. By two-way six-lane highway bridge design, design speed of 100 km / h, the design life of 100 years, with a total investment of about 16.0 billion. November 14, 2003 started, after 43 months of the project construction, June 26, 2007 full-bridge link up is scheduled for November 30, 2007 the completion of the bridge pavement, bridge in May 2008 on the evening of 1 11:58 opened to traffic. 





Bridge construction is conducive to take the initiative to converge in Shanghai, expanding opening up, promoting cooperation and exchange in the Yangtze River Delta region to improve in particular the Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province and Jiaxing City, opening up domestic level, and enhance the comprehensive strength and international competitiveness; helps improve the Yangtze River Delta Island regional road network layout and the National Trunk Highway to ease Shanghai, Hangzhou and Ningbo Expressway traffic pressure; help to change the end of Ningbo, the traffic situation, and thus become a transport hub, the implementation of regional development strategies around the Hangzhou Bay; are conducive to the promotion River , Zhejiang, Shanghai tourism development needs. 




Hangzhou Bay Bridge, 36 kilometers, of which the bridge 35.7 kilometers long, by two-way six-lane highway design, design speed of 100km. The design life of 100 years. Bridge is located north, south two navigation channels. North navigable spans of the twin pairs of main span of 448m cable-plane steel box girder cable-stayed bridge, navigation standards of 35,000 tonnes; south navigable spans a single-tower cable-stayed steel box girder single cable plane navigation standards of 3,000 tons. Bridge connecting the two sides line project length 84.4 kilometers, the investment 5.21 billion yuan. Cable 29.1 kilometers north of them, the investment amount of 1.78 billion yuan; 55.3 kilometers south wiring investment of 3.43 billion yuan. Bridge and the cross-strait connecting line total investment of about 16.0 billion. The construction period about five years. Capital from the private sector accounted for half of total capital, including Youngor, Fang too kitchen Haitong Group and other private enterprises are involved in the bridge investment. Bridge Toll age of 30 years, standard fees, estimated at 55 yuan / vehicle. The economic benefits of the bridge itself is an important foundation to attract investors bullish. It is speculated that traffic flow survey in 2009 the traffic flow through the bridge for 5.2 million vehicles in 2015 up to 8 million vehicles in 2027 of 9.6 million. 




The structure of the bridge towers of reinforced concrete cable-stayed bridge is located north and south two fairways, which Beihang bridge's main span of 448 meters twin pairs of diamond-type steel box girder cable-plane cable-stayed bridge, navigation standards 35000 -ton ships; Southern bridge main span of 318 meters of the A-type single-tower cable-stayed steel box girder pairs of cable plane, navigation standards for 3000-ton ships. In addition to the Southern, Northern Bridge Approach used outside the other, ranging from 30 ~ 80m prestressed concrete continuous box girder structure. 




Bridge is a Chinese self-designed, self-management, self-investment, self-construction, engineering, six in the world or national record the highest in the amount of steel equivalent to 7 "Bird's Nest" and can resist more than 12 typhoons. 




Bridge, consuming a total of 769,000 tons of steel, cement, 1.291 million tons, 11.6 thousand tons of oil asphalt, wood 19.1 thousand cubic meters, 2.4 million cubic meters of concrete, steel pipe piles 5513, 3550 bored piles, pile cap 1272, pier 1428 months, Construction in size for the domestic large bridge the most. South beach 50 m * 16 m box girder with prefabricated holes the whole, large flatbed beam girder process, creating a domestic and international transport of heavy beams frame a new record. Water District Approach 70 m * 16 m box girder using the entire pore system, transportation, aircraft integration programs, single beam weighing 2180 tons for the domestic first. Bridge approach into the water zone 1.5-1.6 m in diameter steel pipe pile, the pile of about 80 meters, totaling more than 4000, its steel pipe piles the size of the first-ever national bridge. 




The high-tech construction technology embodied in the first. Uphold respect for science, relying on experts, extensive technical advice and exchange activities. According to expert opinion was decided to design the construction to take pre-oriented, industrialized, large-scale, and change land-based marine construction works for the construction program, breaking a long-term construction of the concept to design decisions. Lifting of prefabricated components for the maximum length 70 meters wide and 16 meters, 4.0 meters high and weighs 2180 tons of pre-stressed concrete box girder, the longest component of the length of 84 meters, diameter of 1.6 meters long steel pipe piles, this component can be be regarded as unique in the world. In order to reduce chloride ions in seawater on the corrosion of steel and concrete bridge to ensure that the life of the bridge 100 years, designers developed a set of dedicated seawater corrosion of an effective prevention and treatment programs. Bridge projects, etc. These can be seen high-tech. 





Hangzhou Bay Bridge will be a "digital bridge." Research institutes will use the hardware and interface technology, networking and database technology, image and graphics technologies, artificial intelligence technology, computational mathematics, finite element technique, mechanics and many other disciplines, to establish a bridge design, construction and scientific evaluation system to support management, the entire Tower Bridge will set up a central monitoring system, with an average for every 1 km there is 1 on the monitor. In this way, not only the bridge can be scientific and rational maintenance management, and the Bridge "body" is also the health status of real-time control. At present, the project has been declared 17 Bridge Ministry of Transportation research project key projects, a bridge in the domestic sector is also rare. 




Bridge, the most 




1, Hangzhou Bay Bridge, 36 kilometers, its length in the present world, has been under construction and bridge construction in the first place. 

2, Hangzhou Bay Bridge is located in strong corrosion of the marine environment, in order to ensure that the bridge life, in the country for the first time explicitly put forward the design life of greater than or equal 100 years of durability requirements. 

3, Hangzhou Bay Bridge 50-meter box girder "beam transport set up" technology, set up the transport weight of from 900 tons to 1430 tons, setting a world of its kind technology, similar terrain bridge-building "Shang-Yun set up" a new record. 

4, Hangzhou Bay Bridge, the upper structure of deep-sea areas with 70 meters of precast prestressed concrete box girder as a whole and sea transport aircraft technology to solve large-scale early-age cracking of concrete box girder construction problems, ground-breaking proposed and implemented the "Second Chang pull technology "to thoroughly solve the project" ills. " 


5, Hangzhou Bay Bridge, the largest diameter of steel pipe pile 1.6 meters, the maximum length of pile 89 meters, maximum weight of 74 tons, creating a domestic and international long the whole pile of large diameter spiral steel pipe piles of the bridge the most. 

6, the south bank of Hangzhou Bay Bridge, 10 km beach beneath a large number of shallow methane deposits, to pose a serious threat to construction safety. Bored piles in the tidal zone construction, innovative use of a controlled deflation of the safety of the construction process, and its construction technology for the world with similar geographical conditions, the first place


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Caofeidian Industrial Development Zone 

Caofeidian Industrial Development Zone 


- Super Port, far more than the size of the Three Gorges Project 

The total project investment: 230 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2005 - 2020 
















Caofeidian Port is located 70 kilometers south of Tangshan City, South Fort areas Caofeidian Island, Caofeidian Pratas Island as a band, the ancient alluvial formed Luan River into the sea, has been 5500 years of history, because the island of the original CAO Fei Temple is named. from the mainland coastline is about 20KM, head extended forward from Austin, 500 meters water depth that is 25 meters water depth of up to Austin before the 36-meter deep trench is the deepest point of the Bohai Sea. By Caofeidian extension to the Bohai Straits, there is a water depth of 27 meters of natural watercourses, straight through the Strait, leading to the Yellow Sea. Watercourse with a natural combination of deep grooves form the Caofeidian building large deep-water port of a unique advantage. Here, 30 meters water depth of as much as 6 km long coastline, and does not freeze without silt, is the only does not require excavation of waterways and the Bohai Sea basin can build 30-ton berths large natural port site. 




Caofeidian adjacent to Beijing and Tianjin cities group, 80 kilometers south of Tangshan, 220 kilometers away from Beijing, Tianjin, 120 kilometers west, 170 kilometers east of Qinhuangdao, industrial layout concentrated, a vast economic hinterland, rich resources, logistics and well-developed surface complementary resources, China's north-south economic integration movements, Caofeidian port development and construction, will construct new district town advantage, opening up space for new industries and create new economic growth point. 




Caofeidian port development and construction, is Beijing and Tianjin and the surrounding areas of steel, petrochemical industry, the objective needs of development. Beijing and Tianjin and the surrounding region's economic structure, iron and steel, petrochemical and other industries in the country have a decisive influence. North China Shougang Group, Tangshan Iron and Steel, Xuan Steel, Baotou Steel, Tin Steel, bearing steel, as well as six major steel import ore demand Yanshan Petrochemical, Tianjin Petrochemical Corporation, Shijiazhuang Refinery, Cangzhou Refinery and other petrochemical enterprises in import demand for crude oil is very large. The ocean shipping imported ore, crude oil, the most economical and reasonable for the 20-25 million-ton transport ship. Particularly in the "North-South transport of coal," the major channel construction, will play an important role. 





Caofeidian Island, behind the beach with a vast land area and connected to a low ebb area of 30 square kilometers, zero-m depth-line area of 150 square kilometers for the port industry and urban development and construction of the layout provided enough sites. 




Natural conditions are very good harbor, island south-west and south of the former conditions of good water depth, 600 meters from the shore shall be the main tidal channel of the deep trough of Bohai Bay area. Long-term natural history of the role, giving Caofeidian the advantages of deep-water port near-shore, island top 10-meter isobath distance 0 meters isobath 200-500 meters, 500 meters water depth before the island reached 20-30 m, and 25 m depth of water through the Bohai Strait, without digging channels and basin. Caofeidian an average elevation of 2.0 meters above the highest point 3.0 meters away from the existing land and coast about 17 km, the middle area of shallow elevation of 0.6-2.7 meters. Port meteorological, hydrological and geological conditions are very good, less the amount of development and construction projects. 







Caofeidian of project planning 







Caofeidian the overall development and construction, sub-conducted short-term and long-term. The major projects include: 

1, using the natural port Caofeidian site advantage, building four 250,000-ton ore terminal, two 300,000-ton crude oil terminal, 16 5-100000 ton of coal terminal, a 100,000-ton LNG terminal. 




Ore dock construction in accordance with "Building 2 prepared by two" principle, a project building 25-ton ore import terminal 2, the annual unload 30 million tons of ore a total investment of 2.7 billion budget; two re-construction of two 250,000 tons grade ore terminal and eventually built four ore terminal, the formation of 60 million tons capacity. 



To build 30 thousand-ton Crude Oil Terminal 2, the annual unloading capacity of 38 million tons, total investment 1.5 billion yuan; the same period in the first leg supporting the building of oil saving and oil pipelines, expansion of the national strategic reserve of crude oil capacity of 1,000 and 1,500 million tons. 

Under the Datong-Qinhuangdao line expansion streaming needs, was launched 200 million tons a year capacity, planning and construction of 16 berths 5-10 million ton of coal. In which a building eight berths into the water capacity of 100 million tons of coal, 7.7 billion investment. 

In Caofeidian build 10 million-ton LNG terminal 1 and terminal, pipelines and other facilities, the annual unloading capacity of 600 million tons, total investment of about 9.0 billion. 




2, relying on imported ore terminal, combined with the overall relocation of Shougang Group, from Shougang Group, Tangshan Iron and Steel United in Caofeidian fine building 15 million tons of steel production base, a phase of the project eight million tons, a total investment of 63.5 billion yuan project. Products to the automotive, appliance, construction, shipbuilding, pressure vessels and other long-term national dependence on imported mainly of fine plates. 




3, relying on imported crude oil terminal, construction of 15 million tons of crude oil reserve base in North China. Meanwhile, the use of imported crude oil, construction, 10 million-ton oil refinery, 1 million-ton ethylene refining integration project, a total investment of 27.3 billion. 




4, relying on "North-South transport of coal" and the Datong-Qinhuangdao line expansion diversion project, the use of seawater cooling Caofeidian deep grooves, construction, 4.6 million kilowatts of large thermal power plants and to implement industrial zone central heating. The project consists of two parts, one invested 18.22 billion yuan for the construction of four installed capacity of 1000MW of ultra-supercritical coal-fired generating units; second is the use of imported LNG, invested 2.5 billion yuan to build two 300MW gas-fired thermal units. 





In accordance with the development of circular economy ideas, in order to achieve the industrial zone industrial group of the most effective use of resources and pollution of the "zero emissions", in the construction of the four leading industries, based on the comprehensive utilization of resources at the same time the implementation of plans and industrial waste recycling project These include: the use of coke coal tar refining iron and steel industry, construction, 300,000 tons coal tar processing equipment, development of coal chemical industry and deep-processed products; the use of iron and steel plant of industrial waste residue, construction, annual output of 2.4 million tons of slag superfine powder project; the use of The cooling sea water desalination plant construction projects, desalination of concentrated brine processed for the chlor-alkali industry. 







Caofeidian supporting infrastructure construction 




Caofeidian order to speed up the overall development of the city began in 2003 Caofeidian supporting the construction of infrastructure projects. At present, the construction work has been fully carried out, Tung Island Road, Qinglin roads, electricity, communications, engineering and ore terminal project to ensure completion before the end of production, water supply engineering, railway engineering and steel mills Shugang of Reclamation projects, but also will be completed before the end of 2006. As follows: 




1, Caofeidian, i. road works. By Lin bird fort to Caofeidian Island, a total length of 18.4 kilometers. The project was officially started in March 2003, by the end of May 2004 across the board to achieve linking, the main project be completed by the end of September, total investment 264 million yuan. 




2, Qinglin road projects. Highway by Don Green Tuo Hong Kong exports to the forest birds at Fort Camp a total length of 52.3 km, a highway standards, total project investment of 560 million yuan. The project was started in September 2002, as of now the main line of roadbed and bridge and culvert project has been completed, this year will come the laying of asphalt pavement. 




3, power supply works. In two phases according to plan construction of a pier for the protection of ore production and iron and steel plants supply the construction period, first to South Zone 220-kilovolt substation at Fort raises 110 kV line 68 km, and in Caofeidian Jian 2 &#215; 2 Wan kW substation; 2 (After the completion of the steel plant) from an gezhuang 500 kV substation to the implementation of 220 kV Caofeidian power. At present, a 110-kilovolt power line project now under construction, by the end of June with the conditions for the ore terminal transmission. 





4, communication engineering. The initial building program to build the module Bureau 2, with a total capacity of 4000, a total investment of 28.7 million yuan. At present, the erection of the five farm-to-forest bird Tanghai Fort communication cable, in the forest birds and Fort Caofeidian set up separate GSM and CDMA mobile communications base stations, wireless signal to cover the entire island and fort in the forest bird opened a wide , narrowband switch 608, is now operational. 




5, ore terminal project. A project mainly building 25-ton ore terminal 2, and the supporting construction of pier 2, yard hydraulic fill 2 square kilometers, the total investment is estimated at 2.7 billion (not including the railway investments). The project was started in March 2004 construction date, total investment 900 million yuan. In June to stand-alone installation, linked to trial in November, with production capacity before the end of the year. 




6, water supply project. The project includes water works, water works, water works and water distribution projects, the annual 82 million cubic meters of water supply in order to Douhe reservoir for water supply and water delivery pipeline 95 km away from the project total investment of 780 million yuan. At present, the project had been completed at Fort Tanghai County to the forest birds in paragraph 23 km pipeline installation. Tanghai to complete the pipeline segment basis Fengnan 31 km. 




7, steel plant site hydraulic fill construction. A total area of 20 square kilometers, the construction in two phases, one built to 11.95 square kilometers, hydraulic fill volume of 54.68 million m3, a total investment of 1.387 billion yuan. Reclaimed is currently made to the construction in full swing, this year plans to invest 800 million yuan to complete the causeway 19,971 meters, hydraulic fill 34 million square meters, forming an area of 6 square kilometers land area. In August 2006 to complete a 11.95 square kilometers of the hydraulic fill. 




8, Shugang railway projects. The project by the South Station Luan integration by Luannan, Tanghai County, to Caofeidian Island, according to national railway grade &#8544;, in-line standard construction (lane reserved for electrification condition), line length of 75km, some of which land area 54 kilometers, coastal waters, some 21 kilometers, the project estimates a total investment of 1.4 billion. At present, the Ministry of Railways has completed the feasibility study review, in April 2005 to complete construction design is scheduled to start construction in May 2005, June 2006 operational. 




Starting in 2005, officially opened Caofeidian a prelude to large-scale development and construction. 250,000-ton ore terminal in just 13 months time to finish the main terminal and supporting facilities construction projects, the successful realization of domestic and international transport, loading and unloading of imports of iron ore this year more than 1000 million tons, the whole year will reach 11 million tons ; Coal Terminal access to national approval, and the terminal being built in the main steel sheet pile construction; Crude Oil Terminal access to national approval, the ongoing construction of approach bridge piles, the end of the laying of pipelines; LNG terminal and storage tank area have been completed and the report of the test paper for project approval to report and preliminary design, build land and geological survey work in progress, recently launched the construction of; Tang Beijing Shougang Iron and Steel Co., Ltd. quality steel base project has been completed the project approval to validate their reports, ground handling tests and all the No. 1 blast furnace 600 Dorgan cement pile and auxiliary pile pouring, is stepping up its organizational equipment bidding and the "leveling"; Resources Caofeidian Power Plant 2 &#215; 30 kilowatt thermal electric power generating units required for project approval documents have been completed and is undergoing ground treatment, Pile driving and host bids; 22 projects such as the rule of Steel will also start construction this year. 





Caofeidian blowing sand made to project China's largest land reclamation project. According to the plan, Caofeidian reclamation required the construction of a total area of 310 square kilometers (more than Shanghai Lingang New City project, equivalent to 20 in Macau area). Up to now, Caofeidian has more than 15 square km area of land reclamation, industrial areas thirsty. 




The next five years, development and construction of industrial zone project completion of about 150 billion yuan investment in 2010, gross domestic product to reach 560 billion yuan, fiscal revenue reached 70 billion yuan, Hong Kong City area of 90 square kilometers and built-up areas.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Su-Tong Yangtze River Bridge 

Su-Tong Yangtze River Bridge 


- The world's largest cable-stayed bridge 
Project investment: 7.89 billion 

Project duration: 2003 - 2008 

Su-Tong Bridge is located in Nantong City, Jiangsu Province and Suzhou in eastern (Changshu) between the cities of Shenyang, the Ministry of Communications plans to the national key trunk roads across the mouth of the Yangtze River an important channel, but also the main backbone of Jiangsu Province Highway Network "vertical and 1" -- Ganyu to Wujiang an important part of the expressway is China's largest bridge in the history of engineering, general construction conditions, the most complex of the large bridge engineering. Su-Tong Bridge opened to traffic completely changed the Nantong Across the river, "hard pass" an embarrassing history, from the bridge crossing the river to the Changshu only 7 minutes, from rapid integration into the Su Nan plate. 




The Yangtze River has so far built 164 bridges. In addition to Wuhan, Nanjing and other old bridge outside are all run for nearly 30 years to build. Early Jiangyin Bridge, the world's fourth-largest long-span suspension bridge, the world's third largest suspension bridge Runyang. 





Su Tong Bridge was opened, for the first 165 of the. Although the time is definitely not the last one, but the space is the final one mouth of the Yangtze. As the geological conditions than Jiangyin, Runyang two bridges is more difficult, not possible suspension, but only with cable. This Bridge is the world's largest cable-stayed bridge span of the twin towers. His works difficult, the scale of the vast, high-precision technology, coupled with the four created by the "World's most" of the record, it represents a bridge between China and the world the highest level of the building, the National Geographic magazine as "an unparalleled engineering "was the theme of the Su-Tong Bridge made an interview with the coverage, enough to be called" Yangtze River Bridge No. 1. " Full-Bridge share of steel about 25 million tons of concrete 140 Wan Fang, filling 320 Wanfang. Bridge Project construction period of six years, the actual five-year construction period. The project was June 27, 2003 started construction, with a total investment of 7.89 billion. 




Su-Tong Bridge route length of 32.4 kilometers. Bridge project spanning the main span of 1088 meters using twin-pairs of cable-plane cable-stayed bridge design to create the "deepest group pile foundation," "the highest bridge towers," "the longest cable-stayed" and the "largest main span of the" four the world record. 




113 consisting of river crossing bridge piers, up to 8146 meters, there are 92 standing in the river among the piers. The first of these two main towers 68 and 69 piers, each pier cost about 6 billion, pier length 114 meters, width 48 m, equivalent to the size of a football field, thickness of 9 meters, concrete is poured up to 5 million cubic meters, Tun Next by 131, up to 120 meters, each root diameter of 2.5 to 2.8 m in the composition of bored piles, which is the world's largest and deepest buried bridge pile foundation, so the first one set world records. Of the world's largest cable-stayed bridge main span of 1088 meters, the longest cable-stayed 577 meters, the largest group pile foundation 131, the maximum main bridge tower 300.4 meters. 




Two main tower piers, the erection of a "human" shape of the towering, each tower of up to 300.4 meters. This far exceeds Japan's Tatara Bridge, the bridge towers, which up to 224 meters, is currently ranked first in the world. It is also built in Hong Kong than in the Stonecutters Bridge, the bridge towers above 6 meters, ranked the throne of the world's highest tower, setting the first two world records. 




Each bridge towers, to extend on both sides of 68 double-sided steel cable, a total of 136 pairs, 272 to form a group of four "human" shape, each with 34 "people", which 2088 meters of the main bridge, depends on this 136 ticks as a "person" the word guy, traction with 46,000 tons of heavy steel girder bridge. Two main piers of the span of 1088 meters, than the world's largest long-span cable-stayed bridge (Tatara Bridge in Japan) and 890 meters, 198 meters to grow. Stonecutters Island in Hong Kong than in building long-span cable-stayed bridge of 1018 meters, but also grow 70 meters. This is the first three world records. 




This group of four "human"-shaped cable, the more the larger outside, the most outer side of the four "human" character maximum. This eight cables up to 577 meters of each root and weighs 59 tons, compared with Japan's Tatara Bridge, the longest cable-stayed to grow more than 100 meters. This set the first four world records. 





The reason why so much money in the construction of the bridge tower pier is to the whole Yangtze golden waterway to the sea shipping. Main span 1088 meters, so that the main channel Jingkuan 891 meters, bridges, clear height 62 meters and can be 50000-ton container ships. The current daily maximum and shipping 6 1000. 




15 typhoon resistant 




According to Su Tong Bridge in the construction process through the wind, earthquake, anti-ship collision, anti-erosion and other technical tests, the capture of large groups such as pile foundation design and construction of hundreds of items of scientific research topic. The bridge construction site of Chief Engineer, Chief Engineer, Director Wu Shouchang In an interview with Post reporters yesterday, said that thanks to the elimination of the world's most advanced facilities in shock, according to the design, under normal circumstances 50000-ton ocean-going vessel crashed into the piers, bridges and boats are nothing would happen. Su-Tong Bridge is located in an earthquake six minimum security zone, seismic intensity is not a great area, but the event of an earthquake would have great impact on the bridge, so the bridge in the planning and design to take a two-stage maximum security: to ensure that a case of an earthquake in the Millennium safe nothing to do; in the event of an earthquake in 2500 will not collapse, "said the popular point is the 'small earthquake is not bad, earthquake not fall'." 




In the wind design, the Su-Tong Bridge can withstand 50 m / s wind speed, the bridge structure to meet the 75 m / s wind speed. In other words, Su Tong Bridge in the design capacity of 15 can be anti-typhoon, the main structure can be anti-big typhoon 18. Su-Tong Bridge in Nantong and the Soviet Union has accelerated the opening of the northern Jiangsu Sunan region's integration into the economic section, the process of economic radiation of Shanghai, so that travel time to Shanghai, Nantong, shortened to 1 hour or so, the same between the Yangtze River Delta city group City effect will be more apparent. 







Highest in the world 




Su-Tong Bridge main span of the largest span of 1088 meters, is the world's largest long-span cable-stayed bridge. 


The most basic Su Tong Bridge pier base is made up 131 of about 120 meters in diameter from 2.5 to 2.8 m of the pile group composition, caps a long 114 meters wide and 48 m, an area of a football field is 40 meters water depth The following 300 meters thick on soft soil to build up, is the world's largest and buried the deepest group of pile foundation. 

Currently the world's highest bridge tower bridge towers have been built up for the Tatara Bridge, 224 meters of the steel tower, Su Tong Bridge 300.4 meters high concrete tower, for the world's highest bridge towers. 

Lasuo Su Tong's longest cable-stayed bridge up to a maximum of 577 meters, than Japan's Tatara cable-stayed bridge 100 meters long, the world's longest cable-stayed


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

In the last 30 years China has developed MORE than ALL OF EUROPE + USA + JAPAN + KOREA in the last 100 years. 

This is NOT a myth. 

If you think this is amazing, the next 30+ years will eclipse the previous 30+ years! 

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 AM ----------

Yeah, I've been to many places, and NOTHING comes close to China..... gonna visit the heartland of Africa next.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Western Development 

Western Development 

- Large-scale systems engineering 




Project Investment: 850 billion or more 

Project duration :2000-2020 

As early as in the fifties, Comrade Mao Zedong in his famous "On the Ten Major Relationships" on the stress properly handle the coastal industry and the industrial relations. He simply said: "My all light and heavy industry, there are about 70&#37; in coastal areas, only 30% in the Mainland. This is the history of the formation of an irrational situation. Coastal industrial base must be fully utilized, however, in order to balance the layout of industrial development, the Mainland industry must develop ......" 




In November 1999, the Central Economic Work Conference to finalize the development of the western region of strategic decisions. The meeting proposed to lose no time in implementing the western development strategy, which is directly related to expanding domestic demand and promote economic growth is related to national unity, social stability and border defense, and related to the coordinated development of east and west and eventually realize common prosperity. From the overall situation, from a strategic height fully understand the significance of developing the western region should be regarded as the party and the country an important strategic task in a more prominent position. Subsequently, in December at a national planning conference, the State Development Planning Commission Zeng said: "We should like special economic zones as the year to accelerate the development of the western region." 





The scope of Western Development in Chongqing, Sichuan, Guizhou, Yunnan, Tibet, Shaanxi, Gansu, Qinghai, Ningxia, Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and other 12 provinces, autonomous regions and municipalities, covering an area 6.85 million square km, accounting for 71.4%. The end of 2002 population of 367 million people, accounting for 28.8% of the country. 2003 GDP 2.266 trillion yuan, accounting for 16.8%. In the western region is rich in resources, market potential, an important strategic position. However, due to natural, historical, social and other reasons, the relatively backward western region's economic development, per capita gross domestic product equivalent to only two-thirds of the national average, less than the average level of the eastern region 40% of the urgent need to speed up reform and opening up and the pace of modernization. 




Implementation of the western development is a long and arduous historical task, but also a large-scale systems engineering. We should have a sense of urgency, but also mentally prepared for long-term struggle. The overall strategic objectives are: the efforts of several generations, to the mid-21st century, when the country basically realize modernization, and fundamentally change the face of the relatively backward western regions, and strive to build a beautiful scenery, economic prosperity, social progress, national unity, and the people rich new west. 




In 2000, the western development will achieve substantial progress, the new start of the "Top Ten Project", that is, Nanjing-Xi'an railway, Chongqing-Huaihua Railway, the western road construction, airport construction in western Chongqing Light Rail, Sebei - Xining - Lanzhou Gas Transmission Pipeline , 300,000 tons potash fertilizer project in Qinghai, the western returning farmland to forest and pasture, the western university infrastructure, such as Sichuan Zipingpu. At the same time last year, has also started construction of a number of supporting the project. Now that these projects are in the smooth construction. 




June 29, the western development strategy landmark projects - the Qinghai-Tibet railway line started construction. This is 1118 kilometers long railway is expected to be completed in 2007. Qinghai-Tibet Railway will be north-south Qinghai and Tibet, the two provinces to become communications in Tibet, Qinghai, liaison with the Mainland major channel of strategic significance, but also a road network in the western hinterland, an important part of the skeleton. 




"West to east," a comprehensive way. By the State Council approval, Hongjiadu Hydropower Station, Yinzidu, Wujiangdu Hydropower Station Extension Project, Tianshengqiao to Guangdong third back to 500 kV AC Transmission Line Project, Yunnan Baofeng to Luo 500 kV AC Transmission Line Project in 2000 years, November 8 at the same time in Guizhou, Yunnan and Guangxi provinces, autonomous regions and construction. Prior to this, the "west to east" has an important role in Chongqing Wanxian to the Three Gorges Power Station 500 kilovolt AC transmission line project, and Yunnan Xuanwei thermal power plants under construction. "Tenth Five-Year" period, from Guizhou, Yunnan, Guangxi and Guangdong, the Three Gorges power transmission will be 10 million kilowatts. 




"Natural Gas" takes effect. At present, the West-East Gas Project preparation is progressing smoothly. China National Petroleum Corporation in conjunction with the China International Engineering Consulting Corporation re-investigation into the pipeline, the relevant departments and provinces are actively implementing the downstream market. Under the current planning scheme, an initial annual gas supply volume of 12 billion cubic meters or so, after the in-depth with the resource exploration and downstream gas market development, and gradually increase the amount of gas. Will be replaced each year tens of millions of tons of coal, natural gas in energy consumption structure will increase the proportion of 1-2 percentage points. 





This year, the state will be a new batch of major projects started. Will add 500 million mu of forests or grassland in the pilot project, Baise, Guangxi, Inner Mongolia Nierji water, "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Road, an important trunk road in the western region, Lanzhou - Chongqing oil pipeline engineering, agriculture and economy with local characteristics , the center of urban infrastructure construction, western education, hi-tech and health care projects. Addition, we must speed up the Tarim and Heihe comprehensive treatment project and coves and a number of hydropower stations in the western region of the preparatory work for major projects. 




In the construction of the airport, according to "15" in the western region during the Civil Aviation Airport "in implementation of the Hub project, the development of regional airports, optimizing the route structure and improve operational efficiency," the basic principles, this year will start the construction of Xi'an Xianyang International Airport, while building to Chengdu Shuangliu Airport, Kunming Wujiaba Airport, Xi'an Xianyang Airport, Lanzhou Airport and Urumqi airport as the center of the regional aviation network, and gradually form a major hub airport as the center of the wheel-spoke feeder air transportation network. 




In railway construction, in order to build the Qinghai-Tibet Railway as an opportunity, "15" railway construction in the western region will be one climax after another. Mainly include: the construction of east-west crossing railway lines. Strengthen the bridge channel, Jing-lan channel-building, research the construction of the northwest and convenient railway corridor in north China, and strengthen Shanghai Kun-channel, construction along the river channel; the construction of the western provinces and regions of channel rail. 




West large-scale infrastructure construction must have the funding. Countries in the investment arrangements, focusing on the central and western regions, especially in the western regions. In last year's scheduling investment in treasury bonds for investment in the western region more than 430 billion yuan of treasury bonds, but also arranged a considerable number of the central budget for investment and the central special construction fund. Overall, the western region in infrastructure, ecological environment and science and technology education, the building has been fully launched and accelerated. National highway trunk roads and the road network significantly speed up the progress of construction, new traffic mileage of 10,000 kilometers, of which 1,000 km expressway. So far, last year's arrangements, counties have more than half of the progress of road works. Rural power network reconstruction project has been completed nearly two-thirds. Grain for Green completed a total of more than 1120 mu of barren hills wasteland to complete more than 780 million mu of forests and pastures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Development of key projects in western 




Qinghai-Tibet Railway project a total investment of 33.0 billion up to 1118 kilometers of this railway 






West to east project a total investment of 526.5 billion yuan from Guizhou, Yunnan, Guangxi and Guangdong, the Three Gorges power transmission will be 10 million kilowatts. 







West-East Gas Project total investment of 209.7 billion yuan an initial annual gas supply capacity of about 12 billion cubic meters






Ningxi Railway a total investment of 23.5 billion short Xi'an-Nanjing, Nanjing-Xi'an railway Railway, 1075.6 kilometers length, design speed of 160 km. 




From Lanzhou to Chengdu oil pipeline project across a total investment of 15 billion yuan in Gansu, Shaanxi, Sichuan, Chongqing and four provinces and cities, length of 1247 kilometers 







300 thousand tons in Qinghai potash fertilizer project, a total investment of 2.2 billion yuan


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Five vertical and seven horizontal "National Trunk Highway 

- The world's largest highway project 

The total project investment: 900 billion yuan 

Project duration: 1991 - 2020 




The "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Highway Planning and Construction Project in China with the main highway road network based framework, with a total mileage of about 3.5 million kilometers. "Five vertical" refers to the same river - Sanya, Beijing - Zhuhai, Chongqing - Beihai, Beijing - Fuzhou, Erenhot - estuaries. "And seven horizontal" refers to Lianyungang - Horgos, Shanghai - Chengdu, Shanghai - Ruili, Hengyang - Kunming, Qingdao - Yinchuan, Dandong - Lhasa, Suifenhe - Manchuria. 




According to economic and social development strategic plan, The People's Republic of China Ministry of Communications in the "Eighth Five-Year" plan proposed during the road construction and development policy and long-term goal planning. 

The plan's contents: From 1991 to 2020, with 30 years or so, and built 12 long-35000km "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Road, the main trunk line will be the nation's important cities, industrial centers, transportation hubs and major land-based Port link up and connect all of the current population of more than 1 million of the mega-cities and the vast majority of the current population of 50 million or more, medium-sized cities, and gradually form a pattern compatible with the national economic development, coordination with other modes of transport, mainly by the high - Grade Highway (high-speed, level 2 road) consisting of fast, efficient and safe national highway trunk system. In the technical standards for the industry in general with the Beijing-Guangzhou line, the economically developed east of Beijing-Guangzhou line, traffic volume, with the main highway; west traffic is small, with one or two main roads. 

[Transfer from Jagged Community http://bbs.tiexue.net/] 






Among them, the "five vertical" is about 15 590km, consists of the following five high-grade highway from north to south and vertical components: 

Tongjiang - Sanya, about 5 700km; 

Beijing - Fuzhou, about 2 540km; 

Beijing - Zhuhai, about 2 310km; 

Erenhot - Estuary, about 3 610km; Erenhot - Taiyuan - Xian - Chengdu - Kunming - Estuary 

Chongqing - Zhanjiang, about 1 430km. 

[Transfer from Jagged Community http://bbs.tiexue.net/] 






"And seven horizontal" total mileage of about 20 300km, consists of the following seven high-grade highway from east to west horizontal components: 

Suifenhe - Manzhouli, about 1 280km; 

Dandong - Lhasa, about 4 590km; 

Qingdao - Yinchuan, about 1 610km; 

Lianyungang - Horgos, about 3 980km; 

Shanghai - Chengdu, about 2 770km; 

[Transfer from Jagged Community http://bbs.tiexue.net/] 
Shanghai - Ruili, about 4 900km; 

Hengyang - Kunming, about 1 980km. 




The Trunk Highway System is completed, will be 2&#37; of the country's total commitment to the country's total highway mileage of more than 20% of the traffic in large cities, the inter-provincial, regional, formed between 400 ~ 500km round trip the same day, 800 ~ 1000km day of direct modern high-grade highway network, and will bring considerable economic benefits. It is estimated that, by that time an annual saving of current consumption in the country one-tenth of road transport diesel fuel to reduce transportation costs and reduced passenger and the transit time of the direct benefits arising from up to 400 ~ 500 billion yuan, an indirect benefit up to 2 00 billion yuan above. 




The end of 2001, "five vertical and seven horizontal" road construction progressing smoothly, the southwest was bored through access to the sea, marking the completion of the three important basic sections. 2002 road construction is still the national highway trunk line construction, "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Trunk Highway newly started 1300km. To "15" end of the national highway mileage will reach 1.6 million km (2001 Census National Highway Nian Di, China's total highway mileage has reached 1.69 million km), of which expressways will exceed 25 000km, the National Trunk Highway in the "two vertical and two Cross-sections of three important "will be fully completed, the" five vertical and seven horizontal "Most road sections will be run through the western development of the eight major channels will also be comprehensive construction.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

China's "eight vertical and eight horizontal" high-capacity fiber-optic network 

- A world-class optical fiber communication networks 








Project investment: 7 billion yuan 

Project duration: 1988 - 1998 










China's optical fiber research from the mid-70s started, after three decades of development, China's optical fiber and cable industries have been ranked in the world. China's six major basic telecom operators, cable length used totaled 4.322 million kilometers, consumption of fiber is about 80.72 million kilometers; plus radio and television, electricity, oil and others, the country used by cable length is approximately 5.772 million kilometers, consumption of fiber 107.81 million km. 90 years the rapid development of the domestic telecommunications industry led to the rapid growth of fiber optic communications market. At present, China-based long-haul fiber-optic transmission network accounts for more than 90&#37; of the domestic has eight vertical and eight horizontal built fiber optic backbone network, covering more than 85% of the counties and cities nationwide. 




Ministry of Posts and Telecommunications in 1988 and started eight vertical and eight horizontal fiber optic communications lines and construction of the project, China began building contains 22 optical cable lines, a total length of 33,000 kilometers of "eight vertical and eight horizontal" large-capacity optical fiber communication trunk transmission network. 1998 Lanssila (Lanzhou - Xining - Lhasa) the project is completed, marking the eight vertical and eight horizontal fiber optic cable backbone mesh-like shape built two years in advance, Lanssila optical cable trunk lines through the average elevation of 3,000 meters of alpine permafrost zone, the whole 2700 kilometers long, is China's telecommunications building in the history of the most difficult construction projects, the Ministry of Posts and Telecommunications and the People's Liberation Army soldiers from the joint construction. Result of China's nationwide network covers more than the capital cities and 90% of prefectures and cities, nationwide long-distance optical cable up to 20 million km, formed the main cable, satellite and digital microwave, supplemented by long-distance backbone network. 




China now has an annual output of nearly 20 million kilometers of optical fiber preform production capacity, annual output of 40 million kilometers fiber production capacity, annual output of 40 million fiber km of fiber optic cable capacity; with a hundred optical fiber and cable companies, equipment manufacturers, materials manufacturers, able to meet domestic market demand, and produces a considerable number of products into the international market. Has formed a full range of optical fiber and cable products, materials and equipment manufacturers supporting the manufacturing systems, fiber optic cable product quality is excellent, with independent intellectual property rights OPGW, ADSS optical fiber cable and submarine fiber optic cable is even more remarkable. 




China has mastered the world's most wide information highway, the transmission of information terabit capacity (ie, 1 &#215; 1012 bits) of optical fiber WDM systems, full ownership of China's independent intellectual property rights system. Opened a year ago and put into operation in Shanghai to Hangzhou, a trunk (80 &#215; 40Gb / s) system, available to more than 4000 million people in the same time calls. China Telecom started in 2007 a new transmission lines projects at the national level, the flames of communications 1.6TDWDM high-end optical network equipment will be covered Shanghai, Jiangsu, Guangdong, Hubei, Jiangxi and Anhui provinces. 





According to market research firm InfoneticsResearch recent speech entitled "Asia-Pacific optical network hardware: China, Japan, India and South Korea," the study reports that in 2007 China's optical network hardware spending in the Asia Pacific region ranked number one in Japan more than doubled, more than India, South Korea and other Asia-Pacific region all countries. 2007 Asia-Pacific optical network hardware spending 3.4 billion U.S. dollars, China accounted for 43%. 

Huawei Group since 2003 has been in the Asia Pacific region optical network hardware market ranked first in market share has been steady growth. Alcatel - Lucent ranked second. Followed by ZTE and NEC. 










"Eight vertical and horizontal 8" high-capacity fiber-optic network 




8 vertical is: 

(&#9352 Harbin - Shenyang - Dalian - Shanghai - Guangzhou; 

(&#9353 Qiqihar - Beijing - Zhengzhou - Guangzhou - Haikou - Sanya; 


(&#9354 Beijing - Shanghai; 

(&#9355 Beijing - Guangzhou; 

(&#9356 Hohhot - Beihai, Guangxi; project length is 4,000 km, invest more than 800 million yuan, 98 March Completed 

(&#9357 Hohhot - Kunming; 

(&#9358 Xining - Lhasa; total length of 2454 kilometers Engineering, Investment 6 million yuan, 98 July Completed 

(&#9359 Chengdu - Nanning. 




8 Cross are: 

(&#9352 Beijing - Lanzhou; total length of 2052 kilometers projects, investment 4 billion yuan, 96-year Completed 

(&#9353 Qingdao - Yinchuan; 

(&#9354 Shanghai - Xi'an; 

(&#9355 Lianyungang - Yining, Xinjiang; 

(&#9356 Shanghai - Chongqing; 


(&#9357 Hangzhou - Chengdu; 

(&#9358 Guangzhou - Nanning - Kunming; 

(&#9359 Guangzhou - North Sea - Kunming. 







China Fiber History Summary 




In 1991, China stopped the construction of a building of long-distance cable communication systems, and make great efforts to develop optical fiber communication system's decision. 

In 1993, China's first international optical cable - the Sino-Japanese submarine fiber optic cable put into operation, from the Nanhui, Shanghai to Japan Miyazaki, a total length of 1252 kilometers, for 15.12 thousand pairs of people at the phone, or open other non-voice services. 


In 1996, the total length of more than 2100 km, crossing 14 countries in the Asia-Europe cable operational. 

In 1997, the Sino-US undersea fiber optic cable began, the northern route in early December 1999 all built, and in January 19, 2000 formally put into use, is a major Asian telecommunications lines connecting the United States. 

In 1999, connecting more than 30 countries and regions Yaou Hai at the end of fiber optic cable (total length 40,000 kilometers) officially started commercial operations. 

In 1999, the maximum transfer rate of China's first national-level Route (Jinan - Qingdao) 8 &#215; 2.5Gb / s dense wavelength division multiplexing (DWDM) system, built so that a pair of fiber optic communications capacity has expanded eight-fold. 

In 2000, China Telecom and Korea Telecom, Japan Telecom, the U.S. MFN companies, seven of the world's leading telecommunications operators signed a high-speed trans-Pacific undersea fiber optic cable - Asia and the United States the construction of submarine cable agreement. 

In 2006, China, the United States, South Korea six operators signed an agreement in Beijing, a joint venture to build 500 million U.S. dollars between China and the United States first terabyte-class, 10G wavelength submarine cable systems - Trans-Pacific Express cable system is expected to Beijing Olympic Games on the eve of completion. 


In 2006, East Asia, FLAG (EAC) Qingdao landing submarine part of the project (WDM) put into trial operation, the shoulder of the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games communications and logistical support missions in East Asia FLAG, also known as the Olympic Submarine Cable (EAC), is a major national communications infrastructure projects is one of South Korea submarine cable to replace another one ring cable Asia-Pacific region. The submarine cable network in the original EAC, based on a new 350-km long submarine cable. 




Around the world there for more than 1.5 billion in cable television subscribers, covering more than half of the world population. In which there are 200 million of China's huge user base, and is still 5 million per year rate of growth; households rate of 17 percent, exceeding the rate of telephone households (9%) and computer-home rate (1.2%), urban coverage of 86%, 50% national coverage, has become China's highest coverage in the user information networks. SARFT approved by the 1300 cable television network covering more than 400 cities and 2,000 counties (of which 400 counties have optical cable to the township or village), network line length more than 300 million km, of which the length of optical fiber network more than 300 thousand kilometers, is the world's largest cable television network.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

"Water Diversion" project 

- The world's largest water conservancy project 

Project Investment: 500 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2002 - 2020 
















North water diversion project is the second, after the Three Gorges Project, China's another major land construction projects, on China's social progress and economic significance of sustainable development even more than the Three Gorges Project. Of this vast project, for us to improve resource utilization efficiency and the rational allocation of resources, enhance environmental awareness and social welfare responsibility, have put forward higher requirements. 




From the fifties that "diversion" scenario, after decades of study, the overall layout of water diversion determined as follows: respectively from the Yangtze River upper, middle and lower reaches of water diversion to meet the northwest, north China's development throughout the needs, namely, Water Diversion Project Water Diversion Middle Route Project and the south-east line project. Water diversion works were divided into eastern, central and western three water diversion lines. After the completion of the Yangtze River, Huaihe River, Yellow River, Haihe River interconnection, would constitute China's water resources "four horizontal 3 vertical, north-south allocation, mutual economic thing," the general pattern. 




Midline works to ease Beijing, Tianjin, North China's water crisis, for Beijing, Tianjin and Henan, Hebei and along the urban life, industry to increase the water supply 6.4 billion m3, by 3 billion for agriculture m3. Greatly improve the water ecological environment and investment environment, promote economic development of China's central region. Danjiangkou Reservoir Dam heightening improve middle and lower Hanjiang River flood control standards to protect the Han Dynasty and the Wuhan City, North Plains safety. Downstream water from the Yangtze River, the basic one level along the Beijing-Hangzhou Canal, carrying water to the north to the eastern part of the Huang-Huai plain water, end of Tianjin. 




East-line project since the early '50s, there is envisaged that in 1972, after a severe drought in northern China, water and electricity organized by the Department for research. 20 years by the South-North Water Planning Office, led the Huaihe River Water Resources Commission, the Haihe River Water Resources Commission, Ministry of Water Resources, Tianjin Survey and Design Institute with the relevant provinces and municipalities, departments have done a lot of collaborative investigation, design and research activities. In 1976 that "the recent South-North Water Project Planning Report," submitted to the State Council, and conduct preliminary. In March 1983 the State Council approved the MEW reported a "south-east line first phase of the project feasibility study report." Ministry of Water Resources in September 1993 in conjunction with a joint review of the relevant provinces and cities, and through "south-east-line project revision of the planning report" and the "South-North Water Transfer East Route Phase I feasibility study revision of the reporting." Water diversion project started in December 2002, as at the end of 2007 the accumulated total completed investment in the construction of the design elements of the total investment 60.7&#37;. 





East-line project for Jiangsu, Anhui, Shandong, Hebei, Tianjin and a net increase of five provinces and cities water supply 14.33 billion m3, of which, industrial and shipping water 6.656 billion m3. Agriculture 7.676 billion m3. East-line project will be basically resolved after the implementation of Tianjin, Hebei Heilonggang shipped East, Shandong, northern Shandong, Southwest, and parts of the city's water shortage Jiaodong issues, and have the water supply to Beijing conditions. The promotion of the Bohai Sea area and the eastern plains Huanghuaihai economic development and improving the environment deteriorated because of water shortage. For the Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal Jining to Xuzhou section of navigation guaranteed source of water throughout the year. To Luxi and two commodity grain base in northern Jiangsu been consolidated and developed. 




West Line Project: In the upper reaches of the Yangtze River Tongtian River and its tributaries, the upper reaches of the Yalong and Dadu River dams built library, dug through the Yangtze and the Yellow River watershed of the Bayan Har of the water tunnel, transfer the upper reaches of the Yangtze River water into the Yellow River. West Line project is to resolve issues relating to water supply aim of the blue, Gansu, Ningxia, Inner Mongolia, Shaanxi, Shanxi and other six provinces (autonomous regions) on the middle reaches of the Yellow River and Weihe River Guanzhong Plain water shortages. With the construction of the Yellow River Water Control Project on the backbone, but also to neighboring Gansu Hexi Corridor region of the Yellow River Basin water supply, if necessary, could also supply water to the Yellow River. 




Water Diversion Project is to achieve optimal allocation of water resources in China's strategic initiatives. By geographical location, quantity of water transferred out of district and other conditions, West, Central, East three water diversion lines have their own water supply in a reasonable range, not a substitute for each other, according to the region's economic development needs; pre-work and the state's financial state conditions, such as step by step. 










Project Content 




Midline of the main South-North Water Project water from the water source area of engineering and construction of two main parts. Water District projects Danjiangkou and the Han River middle and lower compensation for the latter part of continued construction works; water diversion project that is the main channel and Tianjin Han cited trunk. 




(A) Water District, Engineering 1. Danjiangkou continued construction project Danjiangkou reservoir control 60% of the Han River watershed area, multi-year average natural runoff is 40.85 billion m3, consider the upstream development of water storage in 2020 forecast 38.54 billion m3. Danjiangkou have already been constructed on the basis of the initial size, according to the original plan continued construction completed, crest elevation from the current 162m, increasing the height to 176.6m, the design water level from 157m to 170m, the total capacity of up to 29.05 billion m3, more than the initial increase in storage capacity of 11.6 billion m3, increase effective regulation capacity of 8.8 billion m3, increase the flood storage capacity of 3.3 billion m3. Danjiangkou reservoir the size of normal water level is 170m later, it will increase the flood covering an area of 370km2, according to the 1992 survey, the major indexes inundated by: Population: 22.4 million people in Housing: 4.794 million m2 of arable land: 23.5 million mu of industrial and mining enterprises: 120 (collectively township and village enterprises), submerged fixed assets 120 million yuan. 2. Middle and lower Hanjiang compensation works for exemption from the recent industrial and agricultural water diversion middle and lower reaches of the Hanjiang River and the shipping of water may have adverse effects, is required to construct: River drainage engineering or Nianpan Xinglong Mountain hub dongjing he River to supply water works, alterations or expansion of part of the Sluice Gate Station, and an additional part of the fairway renovation project. 





(B) a water supply project. Main channel of the Yellow River south of the main canal headworks line has been built by the location of the square city Jianghuai Yakou and through limiting the scope of the Yellow River towards clear. The Yellow River north of the river water has compared the use of existing and new channels two types of programs, from gravity to ensure both water quality and full range of options to consider new channels of high-line program. Main channel from the Nanyang City Xichuan Taocha headworks diversion along the channel has been built 8km extension of the Funiu Shannan Foothills Qiangang ridge and plain white belt, to the northeast road, after Nanyang after the cross-over Shirakawa Jianghuai hojo Yakou into the Huaihe River Basin. The Baofeng, Yuzhou, Xinzheng west, north-west arc Bo Tsui in Zhengzhou Branch crossed the Yellow River. And then along the Taihang Mountain piedmont Dong Lu, Beijing-Guangzhou railway west of north, to Tangxian into the hilly area, too beijuma he entered Beijing border, over the Yongding River entered the Beijing area, the ending point is Yuyuantan. Total trunk length 1241.2km. 




Xushui County, Hebei, Tianjin trunk from the main channel of the North West Black Hill east to Tianjin on the watershed, West Sluice total length of 142km. Trunk canal headworks design water level 147.2m, end 49.5m, full line of gravity, the main control point water level, flow as follows: control point or the Drainage Section Design flow (m3 / s) design water level (Yellow Sea elevation) (m) headworks ~ Party City 630 (increase 800) 147.2 ~ 500 119.5 ~ 137.8-off of the Yellow River into the 106.0 Beijing, Hebei 415 91.3 Progressive 70 Progressive Yuyuantan 40 49.5 Tianjin 61.1 trunk 70 64.9 ~ 2.7 of the Yellow River south of the channel Zongpo 1 / 25000; Yellow River north of the 1 / 30000 ~ 1 / 15000. 




Channels across the board according to different soil, respectively, using concrete, cement, soil, shotcrete surface wiping means of full-face lining, seepage by roughness. Channel design with the design flow depth decrease from south to north, 9.5m from the canal head to Beijing 3.5m, Bottom width from 56m ~ 7m. Main channel of the engineering geological conditions, and major geological problems has been basically clear. The right of the expansive soil and loess section of drainage channel slope stability, liquefaction of saturated sand section of vibration issues and ground segment of the seismic issue of earthquake intensity, through the pressure of coal and coal mining areas of the mined-out area collapse problems in the design of to take corresponding measures to solve the project. 




The main channel of communication the Yangtze River, Huaihe River, Yellow River, Haihe River Basin the four required to pass through the Yellow River and other rivers catchments area of 10km2 over 219, across the railway 44 is required to build a road bridge across the main channel 571, in addition to restraint gates, sub-gate, back water, buildings and tunnels, culverts, etc. on the main channel a total of 936 types of buildings, the largest of which is to wear the Yellow River project. Tianjin trunk the size of the river through 48, there is a building 119. 2. The total wear of the Yellow River main channel in the Yellow river basin planning taohuayu reservoir through the Yellow River, Yellow River project is large in scale, complexity of the issues, invest more, is the main channel of the most critical buildings. After several more comprehensive study of the program that the two kinds of inverted siphon aqueduct and tunnel type of technology are feasible. As the tunnel option can be avoided with the Yellow river regime, the Yellow River planning contradiction shield construction technology can learn from successful experiences both at home and abroad, so combining the two sides drainage line layout, recommended solitary Bo Tsui tunnel option. Through the Yellow River tunnel project total length of about 7.2km, the design water 500m3 / s, using two 8.5m diameter circular section of the tunnel. 

(C) the amount of major projects and investment in earth excavation 600 million m3; stonework excavation O.6 100 million m3; earth filling 230 million m3; Concrete 15.83 million m3; lining of soil-cement 7.18 million m3; of reinforced steel, 700,000 t; Permanent covers an area of 42.2 mu (including the reservoir submerged 23.5 acres) Temporary covers an area of 11 mu midline major factor in the progress of engineering control is the main channel of Danjiangkou reservoir resettlement and the total wear the Yellow River Engineering Project. Shield machine used to wear the Yellow River project excavation, construction period will take about six years, and the need to consider the project preparation period. Estimates of the price level by the end of 1993, engineering, static total investment of 40 billion yuan.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Beijing Capital International Airport T3 Terminal 

- The world's largest single building 





The total investment: 25.0 billion 

Project duration: 2004 - 2008 














Olympic Games, one of the key projects the Beijing Capital International Airport Terminal 3 (T3), is the world's largest single building, is China's current investment in building the largest airport. The total investment 25.0 billion, after nearly four years to be completed on February 29, 2008, and March 26 put into operation in two phases. 





Triple Beijing Capital International Airport Terminal of the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games project, Terminal 3, the overall construction area of about 100 million square meters, 2900 meters long, wide and 790 meters, building height of 45 meters. Prior to even be called the world's largest office building - the Pentagon than it down (the Pentagon's total construction area is 60.8 square meters), equivalent to 160 football pitches so much. However, such a huge project, it took less than four years on the construction is completed. Beijing Capital Airport Terminal 3, the size of the United Kingdom Heathrow Airport Terminal 5 twice, but in the planning and construction, only took half of the costs of Terminal 5, and less than 1 / 3 time. With China's rapid economic growth in the number of Chinese air passengers have been the mid-20th century, 80 millions of people grow to 185 million people now. By 2020, China 97&#37; of the airports will rebuild. 




"Europe's urbanization process took more than 200 years, China's only 20 years." - British architect, Beijing Capital International Airport Terminal 3, the designer Norman Foster &#8226; 




Main Terminal building area on the 3rd of which 55 million square meters. Many of the facilities inside the building at the international leading position. New flight 99; a new one 3,800 meters long, 60 meters wide runway, when the world's largest aircraft Airbus A380 smooth landing. Designed to capacity, by 2015, Beijing Capital International Airport will achieve to meet the annual passenger throughput of 82 million person-times of goals, one-fold increase over existing capacity. GTC (Transportation Center): Transportation Center is located at Terminal 3, before the two-tier underground (parking lot), a total area of 300,000 m2, parking spaces 7000. Dongzhimen Traffic Center, on the ground for access to light rail transit station, construction area of 45000 m2, for the oval-shaped glass shell structure. Passenger traffic is very convenient. Baggage handling system adopts the most advanced automatic sorting and high-speed transmission system can handle per hour luggage 20000. Triple terminal block layout of the new terminal scheduled to put into use, the Beijing Capital International Airport will become the first Triple terminal block, two towers and three runways at the same time operating the airport, flights taking off and landing capacity from the present day, 1000 flights raised to 1700-1800 flights. 




In the energy-saving, the terminal and parking is located at the top floor, skylights natural light, especially in the terminal towards nearly 300 skylights a good light, south-east during the day and significant reduction in lighting. Low-E coated glass curtain wall with insulating glass, not only guarantee the lighting, but also sound and thermal insulation; part of the sunroof will automatically open the ventilation, adjust heating and cooling buildings. Preliminary estimates, Triple Terminal alone could be saving each year about 160 million kWh. 




Airport Singapore Airlines Station area will be used to monitor the operational status of radar to track aircraft, monitor, for each aircraft to Hong Kong, departing aircraft taxiing routes set up, and then a single signal-controlled taxiway lighting systems, automatic guided the safety of aircraft taxiing on the ground greatly enhanced the efficiency of airport operation


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Zhanjiang East Island: Baosteel 10 million-ton iron and steel base 

Zhanjiang East Island: Baosteel 10 million-ton iron and steel base 

- South China steel giant 

The total investment: 69 billion yuan 

Project duration :2008 - 2011 




In June 2008, five-year plan of Guangdong "super iron and steel base" project has finally received the formal approval of the State Development and Reform Commission, agreed with Baosteel of Guangdong Zhanjiang steel base project to carry out preliminary work, environmental assessment, construction land and sea use plans and other preparatory work for has been in full swing. The Project is located in Zhanjiang East Island, the construction scale of 9.2 million tons of iron, steel 10 million tons, plans to invest 69 billion yuan is expected to put into operation by the end of 2011, called "mega-class" steel mill. Zhanjiang Steel project final planning capacity is 2000 million tons, are probably the largest single steel plant in the planning. 




The first phase of 10 million tons of steel production, industrial output will reach 1000 million, the added value can reach over 200 billion. It can be expected that the supporting industries, driven by the ratio of about 1.5-5 times, in other words, it will be 5000 billion GDP. While in 2007 89 billion yuan in accordance with the calculation of GDP, which would be 7 Zhanjiang. 





Island East, a total area of 492 square kilometers, of which the main island of 401 square kilometers area of the East Island, is China's largest economic development zone, China's fifth largest island in Guangdong's largest island. Dragon Wei Law northeast to 6.5 km coastline, with world-class deep-water port could be built conditions, water depth 26-44 m, channel is only 200-300 meters away from the shore, are also navigable for more than two pairs of 300 thousand tons of cargo and 500,000 ton oil tankers. 




East Island to be built up to 1.5 Yidundagang annual throughput of deep-water shoreline, navigation from Australia, South America, Brazil, closer to the source of raw materials such as iron and steel. In addition, the eastern islands of the superior natural conditions, in this construction of large-scale ore terminal, without reclamation and deepening of the channel; on the island is flat, they basically are in their natural state, without a large-scale relocation of residents, will greatly reduce the construction costs. 




In 1985, Guangdong to build 10 million-ton iron and steel base for planning introduced to determine the Shenzhen Yantian, Huizhou Daya Bay, Guangzhou Nansha, Zhuhai and Zhanjiang Gaolan Kong Island East, 5 place for alternative, after land resources due to other reasons, Shenzhen and Zhuhai to withdraw. In 1992, Zhanjiang, Guangdong Provincial Government final site selection and the East Island. Was planned as a total investment of 4.5 billion, annual output of 1,000 million tons. However, as the state iron and steel production capacity of the macro-control projects have been shelved until a few years later, the project was put on the agenda again. In the meantime, Guangxi Fangchenggang has also joined the fight on the 10 million-ton steel project. As a south to north Bay, south-west border with Vietnam, with four national first-class port city of Guangxi focus on the development, Fangchenggang equally determined to win the state of the item showing. Which cities have access to iron and steel projects, it is iron and steel base in South China. This is for local development, has a symbolic significance can not be replaced. 




Investment amounting to 60 billion yuan, planning production capacity will reach 20 million tons of steel base settled, the pairs of Zhanjiang, its not only the direct growing strength of its industrial economy driven by the upstream and downstream industries, and will establish the economic landscape of Zhanjiang in Guangdong position. As iron and steel projects upstream and downstream industry chain base to Zhanjiang Economic and Technological Development Zone, East Island New Area-based "port petrochemical industrial base," has officially started. Including the current three million tons under construction, heavy traffic asphalt project, 200 Wanfang repository project, 60 million tonnes of lubricants project, 45 tons of paraxylene project and the 4 &#215; 30 kilowatt thermal electric power generation projects with a total investment of 214 billion. 




A total investment of more than 300 billion Huaneng Zhanjiang East Island 6 million kilowatts coal-fired power plant projects and a total investment of more than 400 billion yuan Shaoguan Iron & Steel 10 million-ton iron and steel base of coastal projects settled intention to choose the East Island test area.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Shanghai Lingang New City 




The total project investment: 150 billion 


Project duration: 2000 Year -2,020












Blowing sand area of 133 square kilometers are land reclamation at a cost of more than 40 billion, far exceeding the size of Dubai, United Arab Emirates "world island" land reclamation project, the equivalent of filling out the eight Macao area. 




Lingang New City is located in East China Sea, Shanghai, Yangtze River Estuary and Hangzhou Bay, south-east junction of the front of the territory of Shanghai, 50 kilometers away from Shanghai downtown, the North and Tai river, west suburban ring road A30 - A20-Outer Ring Road Nanhui Fengxian the district boundaries, east and south Riverside coastal planning area of 296.5 square kilometers. (Equivalent to 3 / 1 Hong Kong or Macao's 20 area) Harbor Town with a unique geographical advantage and strategic position to become Shanghai's future development of the most powerful boosters. East China Sea Bridge and the Yangshan deep-water port Metro Alliance as a whole, Shanghai Lu high-speed, urban rail, suburban ring, A20, 2 Port Road, Pudong Railway and other cities rapid transit network to be Lingang New City and Shanghai is only right close between the various districts and counties away. Lingang New City is the future an important auxiliary downtown Shanghai City, Shanghai's economic development strategy of the focus eastward where the big stage and stamina. 




Harbor Park, divided into the main urban and industrial areas (including the main industrial areas, heavy equipment, industrial zone, logistics park and integrated area). The main city is 5.6 square kilometers of water dripping from lake as the center city's comprehensive life of service area, planning area of about 100 square kilometers, including urban construction area of about 50 square kilometers, the lake dotted with three islands (star hotel business work Island, entertainment and leisure theme park island, marina, sports activities of the island), along the lake in order to ring in the form of radially outward expansion of the formation of urban life ring, city parks and urban residential landscape ring ring of life, living population of 800,000 people. Industrial Zone is the main function of industrial development blocks, an area of about 200 square kilometers, including urban construction area of about 120 square kilometers, the population of nearly 50 million people. Industrial area is the main part of modern equipment manufacturing and modern equipment industry, export processing and high-tech industry as the core, where heavy equipment industry zone and logistics park is building an international container hub port, an important foundation, is a warehousing, transportation, processing, trade, bonded, port industry, distribution, value-added and international trade capabilities in one platform for international trade. 




Invest tens of billions of domestic "Big aircraft" project has been settled in Shanghai established a base of heavy equipment Lingang New City 




Drip Lake 




Lingang New City a total planned area of 296.5 square kilometers, of which reclaimed the land area by 45&#37;. In the Lingang New Town development, a total of a need to reclaim 20 hectares, or 133.3 square kilometers, only the cost of reclamation cost as high as 40 billion yuan. It takes an average of 160,000 acre reclamation -20 million yuan. In addition to reclamation, Lingang New City will be excavated on the nation's largest man-made lake - Lake dripping. Dripping lake round in shape, diameter of 2.66 kilometers, with a total area of 5.56 square kilometers, with an average depth of 3.7 meters, its water area and the West Lake, Hangzhou quite. Dripping lake by Hainan Longwan Port Group, made a 15-month excavation, a total of more than 1780 million cubic meters of excavation, which is equivalent to the volume of earth 15 Shanghai Jinmao Tower. 




Lingang New City east East China Sea, South and Putuo Mountain, Shengsi the size of Yangshan across the sea, convenient traffic, 27 km from the Pudong International Airport, 75 km from the city center from the Yangshan deep-water port 32 kilometers away from the East China Sea Bridge 5 km. According to the plan, by 2020, Shanghai Lingang New City will become the south-east region with the greatest concentration of power and the development of dynamic medium-sized coastal city, and only relying on Shanghai Yangshan deep-water port became a huge logistics base in Yangtze River Delta of radiation. Expected, when the population size will reach 800,000.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Shanghai Yangshan Deep Water Port 

- To create the world's largest port 


The total investment: 50 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2002 - 2020












Yangshan Deepwater Port Area is located in Hangzhou Bay, the mouth of the Yangtze River Estuary Shengsi rugged Archipelago of Zhejiang Province, from large and small Yangshan in dozens of islands, is China's first building in the island port. Yangshan Deepwater Port Area is located in Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Shengsi County, rugged archipelago sea area, the island group to the ocean from the mountain and the small Yangshan mainly composed of 96 reefs, 15 meters water depth with a natural harbor conditions. 





Northwest away from the Yangshan Port in Nanhui Luchaogang about 32 kilometers south to Ningbo Beilun Port is about 90 km east off the coast by the huangze inter-oceanic waterway through from the international routes, only 45 nautical miles from Shanghai is the nearest deep-water harbor. By 2020, Yangshan deep-water container berths arranged over 50, designed annual handling capacity of 15 million standard containers (TEU) above; through the bridge with the Shanghai transportation network connection, give full play to Shanghai vast economic hinterland, box source sufficient advantage. Project is divided into Yangshan deep-water areas, the East China Sea Bridge and the harbor three main Metro project. Project was started in April 2002, to 2005 completed the first phase of the project, in which a quay length of 1600 meters, there are deep-water berths 5. Can anchor the fifth and sixth generation container ships or 8,000 TEU Packing standard ships, port water area of 3.167 million square meters, the harbor with an area of 1.5965 million square meters land. Harbor channel length of 67 kilometers, design water depth of 15.9 meters. 




Since the 20th century, 90 years, Shanghai's container throughput continued to grow rapidly. However, due to lack of channel depth, deep-water shoreline lack of resources, as well as a big shortfall of container port throughput capacity and other issues. In recent years, neighboring countries and regions are stepping up the construction of Container Terminal 15 meters water depth, the international competition for the situation in case the source of the increasingly fierce competition. To enhance the international competitiveness of Shanghai, we must open up new port site, while the construction of Yangshan Port is a large container terminals with a good depth of unique environment. According to the plan design, the Yangshan deep-water port area will adopt the single-channel form, sub-four-building, all completed by 2020. The total investment budget of more than 500 million years after completion of the container throughput reached 15 million TEUs, out highest in the world Dagang. 




Visit the Yangshan deep-water channel must pass through the East China Sea Bridge: East China Sea Bridge, off the coast of China's first cross-sea bridge, began in Luchaogang Nanhui District of Shanghai, and finally the rugged archipelago Shengsi County, Zhejiang Province town of sub-mountain, length of 32 km, Bridge width 31.5 meters, 6-lane design, speed 80 km / hr. Deep-water port of Shanghai international shipping center is an integral part of the project, two large-span bridges miter at sea, four prestressed concrete girder bridge, a large number of non-navigable spans and links between the two islands in a sea wall. Highway Bridge across the board according to the standard design, design for the 100-year base period, the investment is estimated at 13.07 billion yuan. Traveling in the East China Sea Bridge, flying in the sky like a gull between the advance toward the ocean depths. 




The world's largest deep-water port island


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Changxing Shipbuilding Base 

Changxing Shipbuilding Base 

- To create the world's largest shipbuilding base in 

The total investment: 35 billion 

Project duration: 2003 - 2015 













Changxing Island is located 5 km north-east of the Yangtze River, Shanghai Office, adjacent to Chongming Island. According to the Yangtze River the point of the East China Sea, with a total area of 80 square kilometers, with 59 kilometers perennial non-silting, non-product, ice-free deep-water shoreline is a treasure ship. 




November 18, 2003, the world's largest shipbuilding base in Changxing Shipbuilding Base --- advance works started. Changxing Island is located in Changxing Shipbuilding Base on the southeastern end of the planning area of 10 square kilometers, the first phase covers an area of 5.6 square kilometers. In early 2008, originally located in the Huangpu River, has a 143-year-old Jiangnan Shipyard will move to Changxing shipbuilding base in the whole area of 1145 acres of the Jiangnan Shipyard, the site will be the venue of the 2010 World Expo. 




Jiangnan Changxing Shipbuilding Base Phase 4.5 km long coastline, the hinterland of about 1.1 kilometers deep, a total of three production lines, 1,2 people, goods, line production line, 3 lines of military production line. Will establish four large docks. One of them dock 520 meters long, 76 meters wide, on the 2nd dock 510 meters long, 106 meters wide. Dock No. 3 in particular, up to 580 meters wide and 120 meters, covering an area roughly equivalent to 10 standard football pitch size, four large dock has been a "Big Mac." Very large dock with a tie and a half tandem manufacturing method, greatly increased the dock utilization. 




Each production line was "U"-shaped layout to ensure that port from the material feed to the cutting processing, sub-manufacturing, painting, assembly, equipped with dock and finally to the outfitting pier, followed by moving forward, not turning back. Dock No. 1 for the construction of 30 million dwt VLCC above, the annual production capacity of 4; 2 docks for the production of 175,000 tons of bulk cargo ships, the annual production capacity of 12. Line 2 also has two docks, No. 3 shipyard for the construction of a large 7000 TEU container ships, the annual production capacity of 10; 4 dock for the construction of large-scale liquefied natural gas vessels, the entire base for a total of seven units equipped with more than 600 tons gantry crane, 9 outfitting piers and two materials, a total quay length nearly 3 km, water depth 12-16 m, with a total investment of about 16.0 billion. Now able to build such a high-end products is also one of the few shipyards. Plans to 2015, the shipbuilding capacity 8 million tons. Shanghai shipbuilding capacity from the current 400 million tons to 1200 million tons. The future, LNG vessels, 30 ton oil tankers, container ships and so on more than 8,000 boxes will be born here. 




It is worth mentioning is that the right products for civilian use in the Jiangnan Shipyard, the planning of four docks, but also give full consideration to the capacity to produce alternatives to the construction of Dock No. 2 --- Aphra-type cruise; 3 can produce a large offshore platform dock , such as offshore oil drilling platform; 4, the construction of mega-cruise ship dock can be. Will be to build a new base covers an area of 1,000 square meters of oily waste water treatment plant, its processing capacity will reach 30 tonnes per day, waste emulsion designed to handle 3 tons per hour. In the noise and vibration control, will be a large air compressor station noise absorbing structure of the room set up, install the muffler for the future "green ship" basis. 




September 26, 2006, Changxing Shipbuilding Base on the 3rd District, officially started the opening line of shipbuilding. Line 3 covers an area of nearly 100 million square meters, close to 3,000 industrial workers, have been awarded more than 10 chemical tanker vessels of the manufacturing business. Line 3 into production, marking the shipbuilding bases in the master-hing, has achieved substantial results. 





May 18, 2007 morning, in the Changxing base was held on the 1st line of 297,000 tons VLCC starts Lighting Ceremony, China Shipbuilding Shanghai Jiangnan Changxing Shipbuilding Co., Ltd. for the first time the construction of the 297,000 tons VLCC, total length of 330 meters, 60 meters wide type, 29.7 meters deep, by Chinese and CSSC Qi &#9675; Ba Suo self-development and design, economy, environmental protection and safety reached the international advanced level, into the ABS, and CCS Class double. It was the first one with independent intellectual property rights VLCC, Shanghai shipbuilding industry is the largest tonnage of oil tankers ever built. It started the construction, marking the Changxing base for the initial conditions on the 1st line has been a continuous shipbuilding capacity. 




May 22, 2007, the Jiangnan Changxing Shipbuilding Base in the first system of vessels - built for the Norwegian STENERSEN's 16.4 thousand tons of refined oil / chemical tanker was launched in San Haoxian success. 210 meters long, 30 meters wide, 4.5 meters high the great lift pontoon boats hold up the ship, slowly moved into the artificial harbor. Go through drainage, caissons and other multi-channel operation, the new ship finally firmly rely on the outfitting pier. This is the base for the introduction of new technology launched the first ship. The vessel used in floating boxes into the water technology, Jiangnan Shipbuilding (Group) Company for the first time for the million-ton ship construction. The successful launching of the ship, which means Jiangnan Changxing base in the main task of shipbuilding production is being shifted from the factory. 




At present, the Jiangnan Changxing Shipbuilding Base shipbuilding orders have been awarded more than 100 vessels totaling more than 1400 million dwt, are internally self-development and design of advanced hull form, the contract delivery schedules row until 2011. From the River to the sea, from land to the island, meaning that Shanghai's shipbuilding industry to sail out to sea. As the world shipbuilding center of gravity shifting to Asia, in the Yangtze River estuary in Shanghai is even more emerged in a unique advantage.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Wuhan CBD Planning Wangjiadun 

- To promote the rise of central region 





The total investment: 1,000 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2002 - 2020 




The abbreviation of the Central Business District CBD, is a city or a regional financial, trade, consulting, exhibition and business service facilities concentrated area. Wuhan CBD, is located in the city's most bustling commercial center --- Wangjiadun Hankow area, covers an area of 7.41 square kilometers. 









Runway converted into CBD 

[Transfer from Jagged Community http://bbs.tiexue.net/] 



In February 1999, the State Council officially approved the relocation of the Central Military Commission Wangjiadun airport Wangjiadun Airport is located in Wuhan, Hubei Province, China with two military and civilian airport, the construction in time, and in 2007 to stop using the military airport, the airport moved to Hankou , while the civilian passenger functions replaced by the Wuhan Tianhe International Airport. The airport passenger traffic in 1999 as 1,608,319 passengers, ranking China's first 19. Due to urban construction needs, Wangjiadun the airport relocation, will be built in-situ Wangjiadun business district. 










Downtown core of this piece of land now has been a matter of great concern. Choose to build here, Wuhan CBD, both historical factors, there are practical considerations. Wuhan City Planning Institute experts: the mid-80s of last century, Wuhan is a well-known manufacturing base; the late 80s early 90s, Wuhan proposed traffic circulation "two pass break" and start focusing on the development of tertiary industry; 2000 years, due to lack of economic downturn, the manufacturing industry in Wuhan, a revitalization of the manufacturing sector. The new question then arises --- Wuhan in business, logistics, leading the development of the manufacturing necessary to finance, insurance, consulting, legal, accounting, lack of modern service industries. 







Look at the reality: In 2000, the central region's gross domestic product, accounting for 20.36&#37;; in 2003, accounting for 19.61%, down 0.7%; in 2002, the total GDP of Wuhan, Qingdao and Ningbo, the first time exceeded. Central 6 provinces in 1978 gross domestic product, equivalent to 43% of the eastern region, but by 2003 only the equivalent of 33%. To this end, in 2006 the country "two sessions", the state proposed the "Rise of Central China" strategy, and preliminary identification, the central region should step up the modernization of agriculture, to enhance integrated transport system and energy, important raw materials base construction; accelerate the development of manufacturing and high-tech Technology Industry; the development of large circulation. The realization of the strategic vision is inseparable from Wuhan. Wuhan is not only rare in the national railway, highway, air, water, transport hub cities, but also in the central region famous big market, manufacturing and high-tech industries, a strong city. 










The Yangtze River Delta, Pearl River Delta development process of view, the core of the city's role in gathering and radiation is indispensable. As an international economic, financial, trade and shipping center in Shanghai for the Yangtze River Delta provides a powerful capital, talent, technology, services impetus for the rapid development of the regional economy. 




All these point to one fact: Wuhan, must develop their own high-end services. 










Wangjiadun airport site, the airport runway will be converted into CBD 














Wuhan, a city with 3,500 years of history, however, CBD is a brand-new thing, Wuhan CBD building, destined to less smooth. 1999 plan, the municipal government in 2001 by Executive Council in 2003, included in the "Government Work Report", 2004 Wangjiadun CBD formally approved the overall plan. Few years, has experienced repeatedly in the discussion and demonstration. 







The beginning, many people do not understand that the CBD is just to do finance and trade, "that Wuhan has ah"; objected, stating that, Wuhan Economic conditions are not ripe and should not be built; supporters have different views, to be built should be built In the riverside, to reflect the characteristics of Wuhan Binhu Riverside. The municipal government in Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and invited expert panel discussion. Among them, China Academy of Urban Planning and Design is responsible for the "Wuhan Wangjiadun comprehensive service function of regional planning advice," answered the CBD of Wuhan could carry this issue. 







Report said that construction of CBD must have two major conditions: one, the host city is the undisputed center of area cities; 2, city per capita GDP to reach 5000-10000 U.S. dollars. Look at the first criterion. Wuhan in central China is the undisputed center of city, location ranked the competitiveness of the national comprehensive strength of the national 4,2000 year ranked No. 6. The State Council approved the master plan in the city clearly pointed out, Wuhan is the rare set of railways, highways, waterways, air, postal, telecommunications, transportation and communication in one of the major hub of the nation a few large regional cities. 







Look at the second standard. Court experts in regulation in September 2003 report that in 2001, Wuhan, per capita GDP of 2180 U.S. dollars is expected in 2012 to reach 5,000 U.S. dollars level. 1990, 1993, Shanghai and Beijing CBD program started, its per capita GDP were only 720 U.S. dollars and 1,000 U.S. dollars. 







Wuhan is no need to wait any longer! CBD as an advantage of the limited resources, the major cities are in fierce competition. At present, more than 10 cities across the country prepare to build or have been planned CBD. Such as Zhengzhou, by the national transportation hub and benefit from the introduction of strong momentum of the CBD program; neighboring provinces of Hunan Changzhutan is promoting an integrated strategy; the upper reaches of the Yangtze River in Chongqing municipality, after upgrading, is developing rapidly. 













Airport aerial Wangjiadun 





Market-oriented operation 










With the Beijing Chaoyang Business District and the Shanghai Lujiazui financial district, compared Wangjiadun Wuhan, central business district late start, but it is China's first operation of a market-oriented central business district, unlike the previous government-led model. After years of exploration, Wuhan municipal government put forward the "starting point, high standard, high-grade, high-efficiency" development and construction of CBD, a "government guidance and market operation" mechanism. 




February 8, 2002, by the Wuhan municipal government approval, China Asia Standard Holdings Co., Ltd., Wuhan Hankou Airport moving Development Co., Ltd., Beijing Zhongguancun Development and Construction Co., Ltd., Guangcai Construction Group Co., Ltd., Stone Giant Light High-tech Development (Holding) Co., Ltd. 5 domestic large-scale enterprise group co-sponsored the establishment of "Wuhan's Central Business District Wangjiadun Construction Investment Co., Ltd.", responsible for areas Wangjiadun investment in infrastructure construction and investment projects of Wuhan CBD, investment, planning, development and operations. Wuhan CBD formal entry into the international practice, market-oriented operational phases. 




Market-oriented operations to enable the construction of Wuhan CBD process, including project identification, planning preparation, the scale of investment choices, management of the arrangements, are whether it is economically viable, the market can accommodate, whether they have investment value as a basis for the operation. 







To predict the next 5 to 10 years, how much of Wuhan CBD market capacity, business district, the company has invited the world famous McKinsey, PricewaterhouseCoopers, Jones Lang LaSalle for consulting planning firm, CBD of Wuhan and the economic value of doing a comprehensive analysis and planning. 




Results of the analysis to the Wuhan confidence: the development Wangjiadun region can attract investment 100 billion yuan. 





A unique mode of operation, determine the development and construction of Wuhan CBD in the country rarely benefit from the experience. Therefore, some people said: construction of Wuhan CBD, is an innovative process. 




Through "commissioned by the owners," Planning of Wuhan CBD from a strategic positioning study, overall program design, innovative use of international collection way, a blueprint for McKinsey, the United States SOM, Germany, Obermeyer, Australia DESIGNINC & ANS, United Kingdom Atkins Deng Jun involved in the design --- Wuhan CBD, known as pooling the wisdom of the world's central business district. 










Wangjiadun runway waste concrete demolished the area will reach approximately 376,000 m2, the average thickness of concrete runway 0.6m, the airport runway will result in removal of waste concrete is about 225,000 m3, weighing more than 540 thousand tons. If you will do a lot of waste concrete as a construction waste emissions, on the one hand the high cost of shipping and handling charges except garbage, but also occupy a lot of land for storing; while piling up in the process of removal and transportation, and Yisa and dust, gray sand flying, etc. problem will result in environmental pollution in cities. 2005 Business District of Wuhan Engineering Headquarters Wangjiadun proposed airport runway for recycling waste concrete will be salvaged and turned into cement, bricks, re-shop in the business district on the road. 










In accordance with the company's "market-oriented, international, standardized" business philosophy, established for the global Investment strategy for the CBD building to find high-quality investors and partners. 







From the September 2003 start business district for three consecutive years the company with the government delegation to visit Hong Kong to participate in "E-Hong Kong Economic Cooperation Fair", as well as provincial and municipal governments to go to Europe and the United States and other places of business opportunities. 







Wuhan CBD with its high-end positioning in the world, attracted participants from Hong Kong, Macau customers, internal business customers, as well as large-scale private enterprises in three different levels of investors and developers attention. 







Well-known companies such as Sinopec, China Vanke, China Resources, Huayuan, gold, the Lujiazui Group, etc.; Hong Kong and Taiwan businessmen, such as Cheung Kong Holdings, Hutchison Whampoa, the New World, Taiwan Vikings Group, Asia Cement, etc.; International Investment persons, including France's Total, Accor Hotel Group, Germany, Siemens, Philips of the Netherlands, Malaysia and Japan. 







We have formed such a consensus: Wuhan CBD is not only a revenue-investment projects, but also to promote the development of a strong central power. 


































The world-renowned CBD 







&#9679; New York, Manhattan, the world's highest concentration of employment areas. As a catalyst for development in New York City in 1979, there were 277 Japanese companies, 213 British firms, 175 French companies, 80 companies and many other countries, Swiss companies set up branches here. Of its turnover in residential and commercial buildings, accounting for the U.S. housing market, 40% of the turnover of such space. 




&#9679; Lundun Jia Donnelly covers an area of 0.4 square kilometers, was long and narrow shape, more than 60% of the office space leased by financial services companies, 95% of its function as a business. 







&#9679; La Defense, Europe's largest new office is Europe's largest bus transfer center, RER high-speed subway, Subway Line 1, 14 highway, subway No. 2 at this intersection, beautiful environment and sound facilities to attract about 200 million visitors a year come here especially. 








&#9679; Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan "bank war" in miniature. To Shinjuku Station as the center, within a radius of 7,000 meters, gathered more than 160 banks. Finance and insurance, real estate, retail and wholesale trade, services, into its major sectors. As a transportation hub in Tokyo, a total of nine subway lines after this, more than 3 million passengers crowded with pedestrians. 







&#9679; Shanghai Lujiazui finance and trade named after the only China's development zones. Planned land 1.7 square kilometers, construction area is about 400 million square meters, the main development finance, trade, commerce, real estate, information and consultation, the tertiary industry. The enjoyment of the special finance, trade policies, such as into the area may be the first foreign banks to conduct RMB business and so on. 







&#9679; eastern Beijing's Chaoyang District, Beijing, the center is about 3.99 square kilometers. Nearly 100 of the world, "500 strong enterprises" settled here and in the surrounding area. White-collar employment within the region of about 7 million people, the number of senior human resources needs of 25 million people. 













Wuhan Overview 







Wuhan is the capital of Hubei Province, the city's area of 8467 square kilometers, a population of about 9.7 million people, is the largest city in central China, mainland China, one of seven cities. The world's third largest river Yangtze River and its tributaries, urban areas across the Han River, Wuhan, one will be divided into three, forming a Wuchang, Hankou and Hanyang three Dingli town Across the river pattern in this Tang dynasty poet Li Bai wrote "Yellow Crane Tower in the blowing Yudi, Jiangcheng May down plum "Therefore, since ancient times, Wuhan, also known as" River City. " 




Wuhan, a city dating back 3500 years ago Panlongcheng. This is the Yangtze River valley unearthed the most ancient cities, are scholars believe that the Yangtze River and Yellow River civilization, civilization fusion breakthrough. 3500 years, due to water transport developed, rich resources, there has always been fought over by the military center and then develop as a regional political and trading center in Wuhan and therefore has to integrate multi-cultural strengths and qualities. 




There, Wuhan Wuchang, Hanyang, Hankou three towns, and its development history, scale and speed of different features. Wuchang, in the name of the three countries began in the late Eastern Han Dynasty the beginning of Sun Quan and Liu Bei seized in order to Jingzhou, in AD 221 the capital from the Construction and Materials (now Nanjing) moved to Hubei counties, and renamed "Wuchang" take "to force the country and Chang "The meaning of the name of Wuchang is this Ezhou interchangeable. 




Hanyang one of the origins and the Han River is closely related to the old saying that "Water the north-yang, Shannan for Yang" in ancient times the north of Hanyang in the Han River and Turtle Mountain to the south, and also because many places have sunshine, also known as Yang, Gu Ming Hanyang. AD 606, that is, the great cause of two Sui and replaced Hanjin County Hanyang County, Hanyang name since the beginning. Tang Dynasty, the county government moved to Hanyang city before developed rapidly. Wuchang and Hanyang fortification began in the same period, about 1,800 years old. 




Historically, Hankou, Hanyang quite a long period of time is synchronized development. Chenghua ten years until the Ming Dynasty (AD 1474) Han River diversions (diversion of the Han River in history, no fewer than eight times) from the northern foot into the river after Kameyama, Hankow only independent development, only 500 years of history. Hanyang, Hankou very early walled and were treated as a county government lies. 




The beginning of 1927, Wuhan, Wuchang and Hankou National Government (presiding over Hanyang county) as the capital of the merger between the two cities, and named Wuhan. Today, from Wuchang, Hankou and Hanyang a combination of the three towns, "Wuhan", which is only 81 years of history. 




Wuhan has always been known as the "thoroughfare of nine provinces," the land, is China's biggest inland water and land and air transportation hub. It is from Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Chengdu, Xi'an and other Chinese cities are about 1,000 kilometers, is China's economic geography of the "heart", with east and west, north and south of communication, to maintain the role of the Quartet. Created a unique location advantage of the unique advantages of the traffic. The Beijing-Guangzhou, Beijing-Kowloon, Wu Kau, Handan, Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu five railway lines, as well as the Beijing-Zhuhai, Lu Rong, etc. State Highway 6 in this intersection, Wuhan, China is becoming one of the four major rail transportation hub. 




Wuhan is China's important base of science and education, science and education comprehensive strength ranks the top five big cities. It consists of Wuhan University, Huazhong University of Science and Technology of the 69 regular specialist colleges, one million college students. Adult college students in school nearly 12 million people. 106 various types of scientific research institutions, national laboratories 1, the state's major scientific and technological infrastructure 1, 13 national key laboratories, in the Han Chinese Academy of Sciences and Academy of Engineering, 47, in optical communications, bio-engineering, laser, micro-electronics technology and new materials, etc. The technological development capacity in the leading position in the country.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

"SG" program 




- Inertial confinement fusion laser driver unit 




The total project investment: -- 

Project duration: 1980 - 2030 





"SG" high-energy laser system, spherical vacuum target chamber and optical equipment. 













"Laser" is "LASER" in translation. LASER originally Light amplification by stimulated emissi on ofradiation take a combination of specialized prefix term in our country have been translated as "les", "optical pumping" and "A light amplifier by stimulated emission of radiation" and so on. In 1964, Academician Qian proposed the name "laser" reflects not only the "stimulated emission" of the scientific connotation, but also that it is a very strong new light source, appropriate, expressive yet simple, get our scientific community The consensus still in use today. 










The world's first laser came in June 1960, China's first laser was in September 1961. From 1961, China announced the successful development of the first laser so far, China has formed a complete range, level advanced and widely used in the field of laser science and technology, and industrialization has made encouraging progress, it can be said, at the preliminary stage of the rapid development of laser technology in China , both the quantity and quality are all close to the international level at that time, an innovative technology to catch up so quickly advanced in the world, in the history of the development of China's modern science and technology are rare. These achievements, in particular, was able to envisage the physical, technical program smoothly into the actual laser devices, mainly effective in our country over the years in technology, optics, precision machinery and electronics technologies accumulated comprehensive ability and a solid foundation. 











Shanghai Optics and Fine Mechanics 

The early development of laser technology in China 




In 1957, Wang Daheng, etc. set up in Changchun, China's first of the Professional Institute of Optics - Chinese Academy of Sciences, Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Instruments machinery (the "Changchun Institute of Optics"). In the older generation of experts, led by a group of young scientists are growing rapidly, Deng Ming is one of the prominent representatives. As early as 1958, the U.S. physicist Arthur Schawlow, Townes well-known papers on laser principles Soon after, he will actively promote this new technology to carry out research, in the short term embodies the innovative spirit of the young research team, made significant increases in light source brightness, color units, coherence of ideas and experiments. In 1960 came the world's first laser. The summer of 1961, under the auspices of the Wang-Jiang, China successfully developed the first ruby laser. After a few years, the rapid development of laser technology, resulting in a number of advances. Various types of solid, gas, semiconductor, and chemical lasers were successively developed. In basic research and key technologies, a series of new concepts, new methods and new technologies (such as the cavity Q-switch mirror tone mutations and Q, traveling wave amplification, Re-use of the Department of ions, free electron oscillations of radiation, etc.) have put forward and get implementation, many of which have originality. 




At the same time, as a high brightness, high directivity, high-quality features such as excellent new light source, the laser quickly used in various technical fields, and demonstrate its strong vitality and competitiveness. Telecommunications, in September 1964 with the laser show to television images, in November 1964 to achieve 3 to 30 kilometers calls. Industry, in May 1965 Laser Drilling Machine successfully used in drawing die punching production, access to significant economic benefits. Medicine, in June 1965 of retinal laser welding device for animal and clinical trials. Defense, in December 1965 the successful development of diffuse reflectance laser range finder (accuracy of 10 m / 10 km), in April 1966 developed a remote control pulse laser Doppler velocimetry. 







China's various types of lasers, "first" &#57348; 




The first solid-ruby laser in September 1961 King of the River, etc. 

The first He-Ne laser in July 1963 Deng Ximing, etc. 

The first neodymium-doped glass laser in June 1963 GAN Fu-xi, etc. 

The first GaAs homojunction semiconductor laser in December 1963 Wang Shouwu and so on 

The first pulsed Ar + laser in October 1964 Chong-Yi Wan, etc. 

The first CO2 molecular laser September 1965 Wang Runwen, etc. 

First CH3I chemical laser in March 1966 Deng Ximing, etc. 

[Transfer from Jagged Community http://bbs.tiexue.net/] 
The first YAG laser in July 1966 such as Qu Qian-Hua 







The development of laser technology 




China laser technology from the very beginning has been the country's attention. In 1964, the CAS Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics (the "Shanghai-ray machines") was established. Launch in 1964, the State, "6403" high-energy neodymium glass laser system, built with engineering-scale large-diameter (120 mm) oscillation - amplification laser system, the maximum output of 32 million joules of energy; to improve the beam quality up to 30000 joules after. The successful experiments carried out target practice, indoor 10 meters at the breakdown 80 mm aluminum target, outdoor 2 km from the breakdown of 0.2 mm aluminum rake, and a systematic study of strong laser radiation, biological effects and material damage mechanism. Finally, technically is fundamental to determine the thermal effect of technical barriers to dismount in 1976. This project makes our level of scientific research on the laser technology to a higher level. 










China Nuclear Science and founder - Wang Ganchang Academy of Sciences, and China, the founder of applied optics - Academician Wang Daheng 

High-power laser and fusion research 




1964, Wang Ganchang independently of laser fusion initiative project in 1965, began to study. After years of hard work, and built a 10 billion-watt output power nanosecond laser device, and in May 1973 for the first time at low temperature solid deuterium target, at room temperature lithium deuteride and deuterium polyethylene targets on the hit neutrons. In 1974, successfully developed China's first multiple-sheet amplifier, the laser output power increased by 10-fold increase in neutron yield an order of magnitude. In the international community to the principles of cardiac compression after decryption, and actively track and in 1976 developed into a six-beam laser system for inflatable glass target radiation received nearly a hundred times the body compression. This series of major breakthroughs have led to laser fusion research in China into the world advanced level, but also for the future sustainable development of the long-term basis. China's laser science and technology, although it suffered a "Cultural Revolution" decade-long calamity, but the help of the support of key projects, still struggling to survive and has made valuable progress. 

[Transfer from Jagged Community http://bbs.tiexue.net/] 



After the reform and opening up, China's laser technology was an unprecedented opportunity for development. In May 1980, respectively in Shanghai, Beijing and held its first International Laser Conference, 218 delegates (outside 66), Comrade Deng Xiaoping cordially met with representatives of Chinese and foreign participants. In 1983 in Guangzhou and Xiamen in 1986 and held a second, third international conference on laser technology has changed over the years in our country closed operation situation, the start into the world. Has set up a number of national key labs, open labs, national engineering research centers and production and research organizations. In a number of national strategic science and technology program, laser technology, attention. "863" program has seven areas of laser technology and optoelectronics technologies (including laser used in the field of information technology), in 1995 they added the "inertial confinement fusion" theme. National Defense Pre-research photonics technology officially approved as a cross-sector projects, including laser technology. State "65" and "75" research programs, laser technology has been listed as major project. 










Inertial Confinement Fusion Laser Driver 







Mankind's energy from the fundamentally from the fusion reaction that took place in the sun on the "light fusion." Humanity has achieved on earth is not controlled thermonuclear reaction, namely hydrogen bomb explosion. To obtain the inexhaustible new source of energy, we must make this reaction carried out continuously under controlled conditions. To achieve controlled nuclear fusion, there are two ways, first, the scientists carried out with the tokamak "magnetic confinement fusion" research. Another technical line in the 20th century and early 60's "laser inertial confinement fusion." 










Inertial Confinement Fusion (Inertial Confined FusionICF) The basic principle is: the use of a powerful pulsed laser beam deuterium, tritium fuel on the micro-pellet, resulting in an instant high heat and great pressure, the highly compressed dense plasma body before it has spread, arising out jet recoil inward-Poly heart will pellet material and compressed to high density and high temperature required for thermonuclear burn, and maintain a certain amount of confinement time to complete all the nuclear fusion reaction, releasing large quantities The fusion energy. Fusion reaction, however, the required conditions are extremely harsh. First of all to have 100 million degrees of heat; Secondly, the density of particles involved in reaction to a high enough and can maintain a certain reaction time, that is, 'n&#964;' value to achieve a 100 trillion (seconds / cm 3), and this is the famous Lawson criterion. The laboratory has a number of countries in this type of laser device made a lot of basic research work. The United States, France and has started to build a giant laser on a larger scale, hoping to achieve laser thermonuclear "Ignition." 










China from the last century, 60 years began to inertial confinement fusion research, Wang Ganchang, Wang Daheng under the guidance of Chinese Academy of Sciences and Chinese Academy of Engineering Physics from the 80's start joint research, Shanghai, and Changchun-ray-ray machines are cooperative unit. The early sixties, our laser fusion research has just started, when the image of Academician Qian pointed out: Your cause is man-made earth a little sun! ICF study, the key device is a high-power lasers. 










SG-I, the main amplification system 





SG - &#8544; 




In 1964, China's leading nuclear physicist Academician Wang Ganchang independently put forward the idea of laser fusion, and recommended specific proposals. In line with this initiative, the Professional Institute of China's first laser - Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics start a high-power laser diode driver Development and application of, and in 1971 received deuterium - deuterium collisions of neutron .1978, China Academy of Engineering Physics and the Chinese Academy of Sciences to work together, ICF research entered a new stage of development. Over the past twenty years, working on the development and application of neodymium glass laser diode driver - "SG" series of devices has made remarkable progress in promoting China's inertial confinement fusion experiments and theoretical studies, and in the international market place. 










In 1977, Shanghai-ray machines used by a 100 billion-watt six-beam laser systems, for inflatable glass target irradiation was nearly a hundred times the body compression. To laser fusion research in China has entered a level-principle demonstrated centripetal implosion important stage of development, for future sustainable development of the long-term basis. In 1980, Wang Ganchang proposed the construction of 1 trillion-watt pulse-power solid-state laser devices of the proposed experimental device called the laser-12 (SG-I). Laser 12 experimental device is built on the Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics for a large high-power laser experimental device, located in Jiading District of Shanghai, No. 390 Qinghe Road, inside-ray machine in 1983, designed by the Shanghai-ray machine, with a total construction area of 4612 square meters, 4-layer reinforced concrete frame structure, with a total height of 15 meters. The device outputs two beams of a diameter of 200mm the strong beam, each beam of laser peak power of up to 1 trillion watts, a 1ns pulse width and 100ps are two types of infrared light with a wavelength of 1.053&#956;m, 0.53&#956;m can be frequency doubling to the green . Laboratory physics experiment with a target chamber, and a full set of diagnostic measuring equipment, to work on the laser heating and compression phenomena of plasma physics and laser spectroscopy X and other basic research. 










In July 1985, the laser device 12 was completed and put into trial operation on schedule. Trials successfully carried out three rounds of laser-shooting test, obtained valuable results, achieved the desired outcomes. The device is China's largest high-power neodymium glass laser facility in the international arena is also one of the few large-scale Laser Engineering. It consists of laser systems, shooting range systems, diagnostic systems and laboratory measurement system, composed of environmental engineering. Laser output power of up to 1 trillion watts total order of magnitude, while the laser duration was only a billionth of a second to&#30334;&#20159;&#20998;&#20043;&#19968;. Lens can be focused to 50 nm in size, which can produce 10 Wanyi Yi W / cm 2 power density. This beam will be focused on the material surface, can generate tens of millions of degrees hot, and the resulting backlash in the powerful blast and the pressure. The device's high-precision shooting range system that can adapt to the order of 0.1 mm micro-sphere target, a black hole target, step-target, all kinds of X-ray target a variety of experimental needs of the target type, and with a single beam, dual-beam and two-way and laser beams shooting functions for laser fusion research and other kinds of new energy physics research was an important experimental tool for. In June 1987 through the state-level identification. 










It's built for the conduct of the world's cutting-edge field of laser physics experiment provided a favorable means of the cutting-edge scientific research and the national economy are of great significance. The summer of 1986, General Zhang Aiping, 12 Experimental setup for laser personally wrote an inscription "SG." As a result, the device officially named SG - &#8544;. In 1989, the SG-I have been 5 million direct-drive neutron yield, indirect-driven neutron yield was 10000, shock wave pressure up to 0.8TPa, was near-diffraction-limit Ne-like Ge X-ray laser gain saturation. In 1990, the SG-I won the State Science and Technology Progress Award first prize. 










Spherical target chamber vacuum 

SG - &#8545; 




In 1993, the national "863" plan establishes the inertial confinement fusion theme, to further promote the state inertial confinement fusion research and high-power laser technology. In 1994, the SG - &#8544; retired. SG - &#8544; 8 years of continuous operation, the laser inertial confinement fusion and X-ray lasers, and other frontier made a number of world-class physical results. May 18, 1994, SG-&#8545; installation project, engineering the official launch of a smaller scale than SG - &#8544; device to expand four-fold. 

SG &#8545; devices made using high-performance components, independently to solve a series of scientific and technological problems, reached the international most advanced high-power solid-state laser standards, and achieve a new leap forward in this field in China. The system consists of laser systems, firing range systems, energy systems, automated optical alignment systems, laser measurement system as well as environmental, quality, security, and other system components, integration of hundreds of sets of various types of laser units or components, in the space row into the 8-channel laser amplification chain, technical parameters and the world's most advanced devices running the United States OMEGA quite. In 2000, the SG-&#8545;-frequency power device 8 embankment to reach 8 trillion watts, began trial operation targeting. Since 2000, direct-drive was 4 billion neutron yield, indirect-driven neutron yield was 100 million, direct-drive shock pressure up to 1.5TPa, indirectly driven shock pressure up to 3.7TPa. In August 2001, SG-&#8545; device built with a total output energy of 6 kJ / ns, or 8 trillion watts / 100 picoseconds, the overall performance reached the international advanced level of similar devices. 










"Shenguang &#8545;" of hundreds of optical devices integrated in a football field-sized space. SG &#8545; can keep pace with launches 8-beam laser, the optical path about 150 meters one level to enlarge: each laser beam diameter from 5 mm expanded to nearly 240 mm, output energy from a few dozen to 750 micro-Joule J / beam. When the intense laser beam through space eight row three-dimensional fabric gathered in the amplification chain, a tiny fuel target ball in the billionth of a second could be launched within a very short moment out of the global grid is equivalent to several times the sum of the power of electricity power , thereby releasing the extreme pressure and high temperature, irradiating the glass is full of hot fuel gas spherical shell, the rapid compression of fuel gas, making it an instant to achieve high density and temperature, giving rise to thermonuclear fusion. SG &#8545; has been achieved "all-optical automatic quasi-value positioning", the experiment can be corrected in time due to vibration and temperature changes caused by micro-instrument bias, so that the output laser for precise focus after passing through a small hole about 0.3 mm, is only a little thicker than a human hair a little. 










To judge the performance of ultra-short ultra-intense laser system, there are two important technical indicators: first, the time scale, the second is the output power. In April 2004, SG-&#8545; installations mark the success of a breakthrough 100 trillion watts, the output peak power reached 120 trillion / 36 femtoseconds. At present, only a few developed countries, a well-known experimental titanium sapphire laser device output power more than 100 trillion watts. This means that SG &#8545; in 1000 per trillion within 36 seconds of the ultra-short moment, burst out of the global grid-based electricity is equivalent to several times the total power of power. Such extreme physical conditions, in nature only in the nuclear test center, the stars and the universe inside the edge of a black hole can exist. Shanghai-ray Optics Laboratory of the light scientific and technical personnel repeatedly refresh the two indicators, in less than 10 square meters of optical platforms, time and time again to create a "faster and stronger" miracle. April 13, 2006, SG-&#8545; device Xin Tian's first nine-beam laser output energy to break the record, increased by 5.8-fold higher than the previous, the first nine-beam diameter, from each of the former 8-way beam 190 millimeters to 310 millimeters, Single Output up to 5100 joules of energy from the fusion of "spark" the extra mile. 










SG &#8545; main amplification system 





As of 2006, SG-&#8545; device has been accumulated to provide target practice to run more than 3,000 fat times. Carried out in inertial confinement fusion, X-ray lasers, and other study was conducted some 30 physics experiments, is very important to obtain meaningful results. In which direct-drive laser inertial confinement target practice, access to single 4 billion neutrons, is an international neutron yield similar devices have been the best level. Physics experiment carried out in our country has made a significant contribution to ICF research indicates that China has laser inertial confinement experiments have really jumped in a short wave length, high-power laser-shooting a new stage in enhancing the overall national strength of great significance. 










Whether foreign or domestic, a giant laser driver is a reflection of the overall national strength, it can represent a country's scientific and technological level in this area. Its research and development of related science and technology have an important leading role. SG &#8545; device for not only for the construction of the next generation of laser devices will provide a very valuable experience in science and technology, but also promoted China's Materials Science (laser glass, laser crystals, nonlinear crystals), precision optical processing and testing (&#955; / 10 high flatness and low roughness, large-diameter optical components, grinding technology, large-diameter diamond-cutting lathe Flying KDP crystal technology), dielectric film and chemical coating technology, high-quality large-diameter xenon lamp technology, precision machinery and assembly and calibration processes and high-voltage energy systems, fast electronics, control electronics, binary optics technology, and other relevant disciplines or technology leaps and bounds. These related disciplines in the application prospect of the national economy will be considerable. 










Chinese-made 450mm &#215; 500mm &#215; 1000mm large KDP crystals, large-caliber potassium dihydrogen phosphate (KDP) crystal is the only laser-confinement fusion can be used in Pockels device boxes and SHG crystal materials, but the KDP crystal itself is soft, easy to deliquescence, brittle high sensitivity to temperature changes, easy to crack a series of unfavorable characteristics of optical processing, optical component manufacturers in the ICF is recognized as the most difficult aspects. 




SG - &#8546; 




In 1995, the laser inertial confinement fusion in the "863 Program" in the project, China's researchers started to develop a giant laser drives the next century - "SG - &#8546;" device, scheme-level build hundreds of thousands of joules of laser devices. February 4, 2007, Zhong Wuyuan SG-&#8546; laser equipment laboratory project started at a grand ceremony. The project is located in Mianyang, China Academy of Engineering Physics, the construction area of 28154m2, layout: a rectangular layout, building length 178m, the total width 75m, building structure is very complicated. Planning, "SG - &#8546;" device is a giant laser system, the world's largest NOVA than the current device bigger than doubled. The original plan it has 60 strong beam-beam, UV laser energy of 60KJ, quality and precision to reach the international advanced level twenty-first century, and now the program may have been further changes to improve the energy scale. Inertial confinement fusion ignition Engineering (2020) has been identified as a "national scientific and technological development and long-term planning" is one of the 16 major projects. 













At present, the SG - &#8546; prototype device "15" building targets have been successfully completed to achieve "8-beam out of light pulses - 10000 J" level, indicates that China has joined the United States and France after the world's first three systems to master a new generation of of high-power laser driver technology, the whole country, making China the world after the United States has the second independent study to build a new generation of high-power laser diode driver capabilities. 










SG-&#8546; device is a turn of the century history of our country's most ambitious optical field of science projects related to science and technology is bound to bring about climbing the world level, China's comprehensive national strength in science and technology symbolic expression, their role and as important as the year the "two bombs." This is a challenge and an opportunity, in the Wang Ganchang, Wang Daheng, Yu Min and the older generation, led by scientists, has struggled for 30 years, attained impressive results, but this is only a prelude to the tireless efforts of several generations. According to the plan, China will also be developed around 2010, "SG IV" nuclear fusion ignition. 










In November 2008 the evening of 16, China Central Television network news exposure of the Chinese Academy of Engineering Physics of laser-driven inertial confinement fusion device prototypes. 








































Growth of KDP crystals 










SG processed &#934;380mm finished chips 

Memorabilia of China's laser fusion 







In 1964, Wang Ganchang proposed laser fusion research initiatives. 

[Transfer from Jagged Community http://bbs.tiexue.net/] 
In 1965, the Shanghai-ray machines began to use high-power neodymium glass laser produces laser fusion research. 

In May 1973, the Shanghai-ray machines are built to reach two million megawatt-class power, high-power neodymium glass laser system traveling wave amplification. 

In 1974, the Shanghai-ray machines by the successful development of nanosecond 100,000 megawatt-level 6-channel high-power neodymium glass laser system, laser output power increased by 10 times. 

In 1980, Wang Ganchang proposed the construction of 1 trillion-watt pulse-power solid-state laser devices of the proposed experimental device called the laser 12. 

June 27, 1987, SG-I passed the national appraisal. 

In 1994, the SG-I retired, SG-I continuous operation for 8 years. 


May 18, 1994, SG-&#8545; installation project, project officially started. 

In August 2001, SG-&#8545; installation completed, the overall performance reached the international advanced level of similar devices. 




February 4, 2007, Zhong Wuyuan SG-&#8546; laser equipment laboratory project foundation-stone laying ceremony was held. 
















In June 1999, NIF install the 10-meter diameter target chamber, this spherical vacuum vessel from 18 four-inch thick aluminum fabrication assembly, weighing over 130 tonnes.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Silk Road Recovery Program 

- China will invest 10 billion U.S. dollars for this project 
Investment Amount: 43 billion U.S. dollars 

Project duration: 2008 - 2014 










February 19, 2008, from Russia, Iran, Turkey, China, 19 countries, including transport ministers and senior officials in Geneva, Switzerland, signed a letter of intent, decided to invest in the next few years, 43 billion U.S. dollars, to activate the ancient Silk Road and the a number of other ancient Eurasia channel. According to reports, this program by the 230 projects, is expected to largely completed by 2014, which is along the region to promote the exchange and economic development will play a big role. Eurasia channels such as the ancient Silk Road to improve road, rail, ports, customs, and other hardware and software into the conditions under which the Silk Road 2,000 years ago to reproduce the glory. 




This will create a "modern Silk Road" length of more than 7000 kilometers, is a large regional concept, 192 billion dollars in investment is mainly the construction of roads and railways, building lines are not entirely consistent with the ancient Silk Road route to the construction of , but the size of the road formed by a series. These countries wish to develop six corridors, including those from China to Europe, Russia to South Asia and the Middle East construction of rail and road system, etc., in Europe, these corridors will be south of Turkey, north Russia, the authorities have been invited to Russia's participation in construction plan. 




"Silk Road" Although most located along the inland transportation and backward. But the vastness of the region, oil, natural gas, minerals, agricultural products are very rich in natural resources, large population, only six members of Shanghai Cooperation Organization, the Eurasian continent account for an area of 3 / 5, the world's population of 1 / 4, is a rather special regions, eastern and western countries since ancient times as a place of strategic importance. In the global natural resources, particularly the lack of energy more and more today, Asian and European countries to revival of this "economic context" joint construction of this road, not only can enhance the Eurasian country's economic and cultural exchanges and development, but also to promote world stability and unity. 




"Silk Road" is China's move toward Central Asia, West Asia, Eastern Europe, Western Europe, the best shortcuts. From northwest to Europe, take the "Silk Road" than to go by sea to save half the time and half of the costs from Lianyungang to Rotterdam, take the "Silk Road" is shorter than that by sea, more than 9000 kilometers, the time to save more than a month, freight savings of about 1 / 4. Meanwhile, the construction of a modern Silk Road, in addition to good-neighborliness and mutually beneficial trade and economic factors, but also help to replace the Malacca Strait, China's oil import routes directly from Central Asia to China, to reduce the over-reliance on the Malacca Strait status quo. 




ESCAP head of the transport sector&#24052;&#37324;&#20975;&#24067;&#23572;said, "the resurrection of the system and regeneration of the Silk Road" will be in Central Asia, Eastern Europe and other countries to provide opportunities, but also allows no access to the sea and the hinterland of Eurasia arid regions to share the benefits of globalization. At present, the land areas along the ancient Silk Road transport and economic development could not cope, in some areas have even been adopted by camels and other traditional tools for transport logistics and transport bottlenecks to be broken. 




Turkey has benefited most 




Reported that 430 billion dollars, half in place, mainly from government funding and the World Bank and other financial institutions. Turkey is the main beneficiaries of this program will receive the largest share of nearly 11.5 billion U.S. dollars investment in Iran and Bulgaria also have 8.4 billion and 55 billion investment accounted for. In China, will invest billions of dollars to improve the railways and other transport facilities. 




Economic and Social Council of the United Nations Economic Commission for Europe (ECE) in the transport sector head Eva Molnar said that 230 projects are long-term planning, and some may not be feasible at present, but with the increasing development of trade routes, all projects are have a good potential viability. 




Economic complementarity 




The economic and trade between China and Central Asia are highly complementary. 




China, China's economic development and structural upgrading, some large-scale enterprises to invest overseas desire to strengthen, PetroChina, Sinopec and other large state-owned enterprises have begun to build some large-scale cooperation projects. The rich resources of Central Asia on China's economic development is also crucial. Particularly with Russia to develop oil fields project was rejected by its Ministry of Natural Resources, the Central Asian countries highlight the importance of even more. 




Most natural resource rich Central Asian countries have yet to be developed, so in the international political and economic structure occupies a special position. For example, rich deposits of oil and natural gas resources in the Caspian Sea region, will be the 21st century, the prospects for the world's most energy development areas. It is predicted that after 2010, Kazakhstan's capacity to export annually 100 million tons of crude oil and 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas has become the world's sixth largest oil exporter. Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan, the annual natural gas exports are expected to reach 100 billion respectively, and 200 billion cubic meters. 




Only enter the international market, the resources of Central Asia, will it be possible to become a real asset. Thus, Turkmenistan in Central Asia to become the first to propose the "Kuwait", other countries have subsequently played "resource" card, to the resources of major economic partners to sell products, and quickly attracted worldwide attention and an influx of capital. Central Asian countries have also actively promote the trade channels and export lines of "diversification", change from passive to active and strive to increase with the carrier, the importing country bargaining chips. 




Since 1996, the "Shanghai Cooperation Organization" Since the establishment of four Central Asian countries (Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan) with China in political, military, economy, education, transportation, energy, environmental protection and other aspects of the full range of co-operation. As we all know, economic factors are the main link in today's international relations, one of mutually beneficial economic and trade exchanges in the promotion of the development of friendly relations and safeguarding peace and stability in the region play a very important role. Xinjiang and the Central Asian country's economic structure has a strong dependence, complementarity and mutual benefit, particularly for the energy industry, in line with the interests of both a vast reservoir of potential for cooperation. 




For the Central Asian countries, China is an ideal partner. First, from a geographic environment, Central Asia, is located inland from the sea are the most recent 1,700 km or more, which makes these Central Asian countries in the development of international trade there is a natural deficiencies. Central Asian countries have recently been to the sea channel is through Afghanistan, Pakistan, and then into the Indian Ocean, but because these two countries political instability, making this access to the sea basically do not have any economic significance. 




And through China's Xinjiang, Gansu, and then by way of Lianyungang is a major sea route to Central Asian countries, such as Uzbekistan and South Korea's Daewoo Corporation's joint venture project is in Lianyungang loading and unloading of goods. In addition, China's capital and technology, as well as some daily necessities of life for the Central Asian countries is also indispensable. 




The establishment of a free trade zone in Central Asia is the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, trade and economic cooperation in the region's ultimate goal, is currently being planned with the Ili Kazak Autonomous Prefecture in Almaty, Kazakhstan Kazakhstan Free Trade Zone, is not the sense of a free trade zone, from the Essentially, only enhance the form of a cross-border trade.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

131 top-secret project - Xianning Cheng tunnel underground headquarters 

131 top-secret project - Xianning Cheng tunnel underground headquarters -------------------------------------- ------------------------------------------ 


The total investment: 1.3 billion will deadline: 1969 - 1971 




Zhenbao Island 60s of the last century after the war, the Soviet Union in the Sino-Soviet border line Bing 1 million on China's eyeing. In 1968, the Sino-Soviet border tensions, the war was clouded people's mind, the state prepared to meet the challenge, Chairman Mao: "The deep-burrowing, store grain and never seek hegemony." At this special time is put forward. War of aggression against China's top authorities decided to build one in the central hinterland of anti-nuclear war underground headquarters, in order to prepare an urgent need. As the unified management of military Lin Biao was made: "If the North was lost, we must build an impregnable in the south of the underground headquarters." 










As a top priority at that time, Lin Biao this vast project of his confidants to love will, when the Central Political Bureau and member of People's Liberation Army Chief of Staff Huang Yongsheng, he will place top-secret project in his hometown of election Xianning City, County, Cheng water Gaoqiao Town, Huang Yongsheng's home here with only one mountain away. Surrounded by verdant mountains and forests here, the location hidden, even if the low-altitude reconnaissance aircraft is also hard to find, is indeed a good place for the construction of military facilities. January 31, 1969 underground military project starts, because that day is January 31, 1969, so project code-named "131", the whole project secrecy and legend. 










"131" project (including the underground engineering and building facilities on the ground) was scheduled to Investment 3 billion, if current prices, equivalent to billions of dollars, by the People's Liberation Army Corps of Engineers construction projects, throughout the construction period, the outside world, including the local people on the matter eras, transporting goods vehicles are not transfer the functioning of the substitutions, while the construction of a 4560 square meters of underground works, dug up the stones, clods shipped to where, so far unknown. According to the original design, "131" project there is an airport, railway, highway and other ancillary works. After the Lin Biao Cuandangduoquan in 71 years due to be stopped, "131" underground construction has not yet fully completed it hastily, and actually completed up to 130 million yuan investment is still huge. 










In order to meet the needs of reform and opening up, the CPC Hubei Provincial Party Committee General Office in 1981, a decision will be "131" project handed over to Xianning area management, investment to convert the additional tourism hospitality projects, since renamed "Xianning Cheng water tunnel hotels." 60 high-grade guest rooms (sets), the standard 150 beds, large conference rooms 5. Because of convenient transportation, quiet, open since it has received, and Hong Kong and Taiwan Chinese and foreign tourists more than 30 million. Day and night to visit a cave-like, we must open the lights, which is the national tourist attractions in a must, it has become a well-known in Xianning, tourist attractions and resorts. From the tourism point of view, then a high degree of confidentiality in order to reduce the military colors, and gave it played a "Cheng tunnel," the elegant name of Shaoshan in Hunan's "Di Shui Dong," complement each other. 




























Project Overview 











131 works of the main building from the ground 56 acres of courtyards and underground length of 456 meters of the tunnel facilities pose. All works were divided into A, B, C and three regions. Ground ground floor will accommodate some of the central leadership and the Central Military Commission official, bedroom, war rooms, guard rooms, equipped with advanced communications, ventilation, moisture-proof, bullet-proof, anti-shock and other facilities. It is located in Gaoqiao Town Xianning City, Hubei Province, 80 km north of Wuhan, Yueyang, Hunan, south to 150 km away from the seat to Hot Springs Xianning only 17 kilometers, close to the Beijing-Guangzhou line and the 107 national highway, Xianning gaoqiaozhen. Route 107 State Road, Wang Zhen to Takahashi direction. Young farm village, in the gaoqiaozhen and Wang Zhen at the junction there is a dedicated highway, direct access to there. 










Top-secret projects on the ground built villas of Mao Zedong and Lin Biao, did not see signs of top-secret project "131" project is surrounded by mountains, south of an asphalt road leading to mountains outside. Here the walls around four weeks, some places still pulling barbed wire. Hospital towering trees, flourish mainly villas Chairman Mao Zedong and Lin Biao, as well as the original security forces dormitory and related amenities. 










Chairman Mao Zedong's Villa as "one", the layout of scientific and fascinating. The spacious windows, square chandeliers, tall bookcase, luxurious wooden floors, even the wall of the heating cabinet is also set with a very fine wooden cover. Room layout is based on residence of Chairman Mao Zedong used to design specifically for the war on the ground clearance office of Chairman Mao. Room dance hall, study, conference rooms, gymnasium and other facilities readily available. The northeast corner of the room with the "131" underground works to crossing similarities, if there is the situation, ready to be transferred. 










Under the underground works were divided into upper, middle three, and now open to visitors is the middle part of it. "131" mid-level underground works is the military commanders and civilian war service and staff residential area, typical size of more than 100 suites on both sides, the underground project import and export a total of eight, one with Chairman Mao Zedong, "a" villas linked together, The other was a trip into the main hole. The main hole to sit east west high at about 6 meters and a width of 5 meters. Hole with two weighing several tons, more than 50 centimeters thick lead door, is said to be used against missiles. 










From the main hole of about 50 meters into the ground, with a large circular iron plate, about 6 meters in diameter. One need only wave their feet gently, iron plate will be rotated. This is the car entered the tunnel to transport materials used in post-reverse. Along the tunnel to move forward, there are two weighed several tons, about 30 cm thick lead door. Through this door, is a brilliantly illuminated, dazzling "underground world." As a whole "underground world" to the Central Operations Department, as a base, slightly "V"-type laid them out a total length of nearly 800 meters, a total of more than 130 housing units, an area of about 2,000 square meters. Each set of rooms vary in size and structure are not the same, mostly distributed in the authentic right of the corridor. Corridor on the ground by the color terrazzo paved, smooth, bright, reflected upside the head of the lamp, looked magnificent. 










Underground works the middle, a set of marked "65" This kind of living room, is designed for Chairman Mao Zedong built. Chairman Mao's room paved with wooden floors, is said to be imported and after special treatment, although in the past 20 years, but none of deformation. In order to maintain interior dry walls of the room is also a mezzanine, and opened a window in the wall. The room door locks, handles, sash of the hinge and latch are made of brass, as long as gently wipe, still bright as new. 










In Chairman Mao's bedroom, the bathroom, there is different display eye-catching, one bath; second mirror on the wall. Bath surface, white and very shiny, it is common bathtub than our larger third. Wall mirror is made of special materials, no matter how much room there is water vapor, fog mirror has no knot. 




Chairman Mao's study, the right is the operational headquarters, the room is very spacious, huge military map hung on the wall of the box seat still. One can imagine, once the war broke out, Chairman Mao Zedong, will be here, strategizing commander of the armed forces, commanding war against aggression. 







Lin's villa is located in the hillside opposite the house, under Chairman Mao, but also brick red tiles, but the overall structure and the room facilities, but can not be compared to Chairman Mao Zedong. If the surface, there is not the slightest trace of top-secret project, but rather a defense of the senior cadres by the nursing home or important scientific research institutions, according to Ms. hotel, due to the war did not happen, so Chairman Mao and Lin Biao had never been here, but added Huang Yongsheng come here visited. About Cidong story, I think there a lot. 










Xianning Overview 










Xianning City, Hubei Province is located in the southeast of the south bank of Yangtze River, at the junction of Hunan, Hubei and Jiangxi provinces, is the main thoroughfare south to north, the "south gate of Hubei Province," said. East and Huangshi City Yangxin County border, south of Xiushui County, Jiangxi Province, Hunan Province, the Pingjiang the west, and the Linxiang City, Hunan Province, connected to the north and the Jingzhou City, Lake City, across the Yangtze River in Wuhan Jiangxia, Ezhou City, Daye City, adjacent to the. Land area of 9861 square kilometers. Jurisdiction Jiayu County, Tung County, Chongyang County, Tung Shan County, Chibi, Haman-four counties and one city district a district total of 11 townships, 51 towns, 6 offices, 1271 under the jurisdiction of village Committee, 11585 village groups. The end of 2006 the city's total population of 2.8175 million people. 










Xianning city (prefecture-level city) administration build later, but within the county and city has a long history back to ancient times. Jing-Chu City, is the domain Xia and Shang, Qin is Nelson, the Han are Jiangxia County, is the late Eastern Han Dynasty Eastern Wu. Wu Hwang years (AD 223) set puqi County (now Chibi). Chibi Chibi-wen and Wu Chi Bi 2. Its Chinese Chibi Huanggang City in Hubei Province, Wu Chibi Chibi City, Hubei Province in Xianning. Red Cliff is a famous ancient battlefield, Han Jian thirteen years (208 years), Liu Bei and Sun Quan union, Cao Cao big break here, this is the history of the famous Battle of Red Cliff. Tang Daizong large calendar years (AD 768) set Yonganzhen, Southern Tang Bao Dai thirteen years (AD 955) was promoted to Wing County, Sung emperor Chen Tsung Jing four years (AD 1007) was brought in to avoid Wing-ling limb, Click "easy. Qian like" "10000 State Xianning" and "Wing" near the intended meaning, named Xianning County (now Haman area). Yuan, the Urban Domain is a Huguang province Wuchang Road; Ming and Qing dynasties, the case of Wuchang prefecture. Republican period, the first is a Jianghan Road, after the first Chief Inspector of an area in Hubei Province. After the founding of new China, has attached to the Daye area, Xiaogan area. In August 1965 Xianning area was established in 1975 and 1979, Wuchang, Hubei is Wuhan City County are designated, Huanggang district. In August 1983 to withdraw Xianning County, the establishment of Xianning City (county-level cities). 1998 12 menstrual State Council approval, revocation Xianning region, the establishment of prefecture-level Xianning City, at the same time to withdraw the original Xianning City (county-level city), the establishment of Haman area. 











Xianning has a profound historical and cultural heritage, with drums as the representative of the Shang and Zhou bronze culture in order to Battle of Red Cliff as the representative of the Three Kingdoms culture in order to battle the Northern Expedition tingsiqiao represented by the revolutionary culture to Xiangyang Village Lake cultural figures represented celebrity culture, with its hot springs, Jiugongshan, land and lake water, as represented by the ecological culture in the province and the country all have wide-ranging implications. 










Xianning major tourist attractions: Lu Shui-hu, Jiugongshan, Chibi Ancient Battlefield, Tai-Tung, the stars Zhuhai, Xianning hot springs, Xuan Su-dong, buried hills, Pseudopleuronectes Lake, banbishan, the Northern Expedition battle sites, Chibi LITHOGLYPHS, Li Yong Shishi, red Zhu Bei Lang, E Mountain stone pagodas, Li Zicheng tomb, phoenix child Um, Cloud Lake


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Wuhan Railway Station 

- Towards the biggest inland railway hub 











Project investment: 14 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2006 - 2010 












The new construction of Wuhan, Wuhan-Guangzhou passenger line station, station site is located near Lake Yang Qingshan District. The train station is the world's longest, fastest speed passenger line train station; it is China's first "bridge to build one" of the new structure the railway station; is China's first "seamless" transfer of the railway station, will achieve railway lines, underground railways, highways closely together, passengers can get off without a transfer station by bus, subway, car, etc.; is China's first large-scale construction and the lower part of the upper part of a bridge between the new structure together train Station. Therefore, in construction, with a station house architectural style novel, complex, construction difficult; bridge complex, construction difficult; projects large in scale, with 20 to the hair line, construction of 11 stations; engineering range, cross-project more construction interference large construction organization is difficult; Shimizu concrete construction high standard technical requirements strict control requirements of the settlement after high; construction of a number of features of high environmental protection requirements. 





The total investment of more than 14 billion yuan in major projects, mainly including the Wuhan Railway Station, Station, Metro Line No. 4,5 subway station, and the supporting roads, environmental reform and other projects. 




Among them, Wuhan stations with a total construction area of 355,000 square meters, invested more than 4 billion yuan. PDL-based, general-speed two yards, there are lines and into the hairline 20, site 11. According to the design in 2030, peak-hour passenger capacity of 9,300 people to send. 

Wuhan Station as a whole, "the Millennium Crane to go home" style highlight the characteristics of Hubei, station master station house is full of shapes, such as a spiritual millennium Huang, implies the Millennium Crane owned, hub of nine provinces and central China. Station house is divided into the ground layer, site layer, an elevated level, highest point on the ground 58 meters, first floor for the railway bridge structure, the upper part of the large-span space steel structure of the terminal room. After the completion of the Wuhan station, will "wait-style" and "-through" a combination of a new passenger-stop mode. After the passengers off the train, you can not switch to the MTR station, and through the mouth along his wife's family, Alex shed, Hongshan Square, Wuchang Railway Station and other transfer node to achieve with other rail transit line interface. 




Wuhan Railway Station building area is huge, huge energy consumption operations. The station uses solar panels to the roof as a local material, with plenty of sunlight during the day can generate electricity for the station lighting. 




In May 2008, China State Wuhan, Wuhan-Guangzhou passenger line stops in the first film of 2000 tons a huge success simply supported box girder casting. Such a large tonnage of the box girder, the country is still rare. 




Wuhan, Wuhan-Guangzhou Passenger Line station railway viaduct housing projects for large-span, large cross-section in-situ prestressed concrete structure, bridge, viaduct set the upper part of the railway station, the bridge consists of subway stations and bus stations. Deck the middle for two-track, on both sides of the site, site-one beam and girder at the bottom of Fish-bellied shape. The pouring of a simply supported box girder length 36 meters, width 15.5 meters, 4.98 meters high, box-girder weight more than 2000 tons, is a rare giant country simply supported box girder. Box girder load large cross-section the form of complex, plane loads are distributed unevenly, these have caused great difficulty in pouring concrete. In addition, the Wuhan station project, the appearance of simply supported box girder are requirements for fair-faced concrete finishes, Fish-bellied shape template is installed first and then to install the steel bars, which give construction organization, product protection have offered an unprecedented high demand. 





In order to ensure a smooth pouring of concrete to complete, China State Wuhan station project on many occasions invited experts in the field of construction professor at the national railway to the site to simply supported box girder construction program guidance and verification, and organization of project staff to various places to visit and study, to learn the railway construction enterprises cases beam construction experience. In addition, the project commissioned by the Ministry of stent design, and other units, Wuhan University, finite element analysis and optimization, in the program with the Party, supervision with peer-reviewed will be held eight times, and before and after the concrete mix ratio was 80 with the work of several test . 

It is understood that, like this huge weight beam, Wuhan station project poured a total of more than 100 films. The first film's success simply supported box girder casting marks station project construction in Wuhan, one of the two major difficulties in simply supported box girder casting work has been in full swing. 




According to the Ministry of Railways on planning, China's railways will be built in Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Wuhan, four hub. Wuhan Station completed, it will highlight the biggest inland rail hub of Wuhan, Hubei, and the central region to promote economic development.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

China High-speed rail network 

- 2007-2020 annual investment of at least 2 trillion! 




High-speed railway network, is China's railway passenger and freight traffic to adapt to current and future needs of the development of the urgency of the formation of strategic significance to the stability of the rapid development of the national economy, providing a rare positive support and good role. China's social and economic contribution will be enormous. 




Road network construction has entered a new phase. The State Council approved the "long-term railway network plan," railway construction launched a new climax. Ningxi line, Yu Huai-line and a number of major projects put into operation, Datong-Qinhuangdao Railway 200 million tons heavy supporting transformation of the completion of the Qinghai-Tibet railway line pass, Wuhan-Guangzhou, Zhengzhou-Xi'an, Shijiazhuang, Beijing-Tianjin passenger line and the city, and a group Inter-rail transit projects have started construction. Rationalize the layout of road network, road network quality improved. By the end of 2005 the national railway operating mileage of 75,000 kilometers, than "95" at the end growth of 9.9&#37;. One double-track mileage of 25,000 kilometers of electrified mileage of 20,000 kilometers, respectively, than "95" at the end up by 19.4% and 35.6%. 




Scientific and technological progress has taken firm steps. Mastered the speed of 160 km level of the transport equipment, lines, signals and operations management set of technologies, has basically mastered the speed of 200 km level line-line transformation of the existing building techniques and technologies, the introduction of foreign passenger sports car group and advanced technologies such as high-power locomotives , developed and put into large-scale use of the 25 tons of axle load coal trucks, the success of open-line of the Datong-Qinhuangdao line of 20,000 tons heavy trains, advanced information systems. Plateau Qinghai-Tibet Railway in permafrost and other building construction technology has been one of the world advanced level. 




High-speed railway network, constitute the main are: high-quality steel rails, advanced power equipment, signal transmission, power transmission, quick command and dispatch management system, integrated service system, and so on. 

Total investment in high-speed railway network: the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway project started a total investment of 200 billion, total investment in the national high-speed railway network at least 2 trln yuan. 


2007-2012 major investment trunk network ,2012-2020 branch network of main investment. China's high-speed railway construction, will benefit some domestic enterprises more than ten years, the main beneficiaries are able to provide high-speed rail demand for iron and steel enterprises, including Baosteel, Wuhan Iron and Steel, Maanshan Iron & Steel, Panzhihua Steel and Vanadium and so on. In particular, Wuhan Iron and Steel in 2005, investment 3. 1.2 billion high-speed heavy rail project will be set up in China's high-speed railway network construction, benefit a lot. 










Key tasks for railway development 




Main objectives: 




Construction of a new line of 17,000 kilometers, of which 7,000 km passenger line; and construction of the existing 8,000 km double-track lines; existing railway lines electrified 15,000 km. The national railway mileage in 2010 reached more than 90,000 kilometers, double-tracked, electric rate of 45% or more, fast passenger transport network to reach 20,000 km above the total size of the coal-channel total capacity to 18 million tons, the total size of the western road network 35,000 km, the formation of the container transport system covering the whole country. Basically realize modernization of technical equipment, transport of persistent security and stability, economic efficiency and make improvements. Railway reform has made remarkable achievements in investment diversification and made significant progress, initially established a socialist market economy and the development of new system of railway management. 




Through the construction of passenger lines, the development of inter-city passenger rail transport and transformation of existing railway speed, initially to form a passenger line as the backbone, connecting the major cities of the country's rapid passenger transport network. 




Construction of Beijing-Shanghai, Beijing, Zhengzhou ~ ~ ~ Guangzhou ~ Shenzhen, Wuhan, Harbin ~ Dalian, Tianjin ~ Qinhuangdao, Shanghai, ~ ~ Ningbo, Hangzhou, Shijiazhuang ~ Taiyuan, Jinan-Qingdao, Xuzhou, Zhengzhou ~ ~ ~ Baoji passenger line, Xi'an, Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu , Yong-Ha deep fast passenger access. 





Construction of Yangtze River Delta, Pearl River Delta and Bohai Rim Economic Circle, as well as other towns in densely inter-city rail transport. The main building of Beijing-Tianjin, Shanghai-Nanjing, Nanjing ~ Hangzhou, Nanjing, Wuhu ~ ~ Anqing, Guangzhou ~ Zhuhai, Jiujiang ~ Nanchang, Qingdao ~ ~ Weihai, Yantai, Chengdu, Mianyang ~ ~ Emei, Changchun Jilin, Nanning, Liuzhou ~ inter-city rail transportation system as well as the Shanghai-Hangzhou Maglev Train. 




Combination of the existing line electrification, expansion, implementation of the existing trunk speed transformation, continue to expand speed network coverage to 13,000 km both the main routes to reach a top speed of 200 km bus. 



















China's high-speed railway construction planning: 







1, the Ministry plans to build a "four vertical and four horizontal" high-speed railway passenger transport network framework as follows: 







1.1 "four vertical" Passenger Line 

(1) Beijing - Shanghai: total length of about 1318 kilometers, cutting through the Jingjin Hu and Jilu Wansu four provinces and the Yangtze River Delta, Bohai Sea connecting the two major economic zones. 

(2) Beijing - Wuhan - Guangzhou - Shenzhen: length of 2260 kilometers, connecting north, central and southern China. 

(3) Beijing - Shenyang - Harbin (Dalian): total length of about 1,700 kilometers, connecting the northeast and customs within the region. Qinhuangdao - Shenyang, built in 2003. 

(4) Hangzhou - Ningbo - Fuzhou - Shenzhen: total length of about 1,600 km, connecting the Yangtze River, Pearl River Delta and the southeast coastal areas. 










1.2 "four horizontal" Passenger Line 

(1) Xuzhou - Zhengzhou - Lanzhou: total length of about 1,400 km, connecting the northwest and east China. 

(2) Hangzhou - Nanchang - Changsha: total length of about 880 kilometers, connecting central and eastern China. 

(3) Qingdao - Shijiazhuang - Taiyuan: total length of about 770 kilometers, connecting north and east China. 

(4) Nanjing - Wuhan - Chongqing - Chengdu (Cunningham-rong): total length of about 1,600 km, connecting the southwest and east China. 










1.3 Several important sections of PDL 

Since the Nanchang railway hub of the Pu extraction by Jiangxi's Fuzhou, Fujian, Putian, Shaxian to (Fuzhou), total length of about 560 km. This railway will constitute the central and western regions to the southeast coast of China's new, shorter distance access. Are Jiujiang, Nanchang, Hainan East Gate, Nanjing, Hangzhou, Nanjing and Anqing, into cotton-e, Changchun, Jilin passenger rail line. 










1.4 Regional Inter-city rail transport 

The Yangtze River Delta, Pearl River Delta, Bohai Rim inter-city rail traffic, covering major cities and towns within the region. 


(1) Yangtze River Delta: the Shanghai, Nanjing, Hangzhou as the center to form a "Z"-shaped main frame, connecting major towns and cities surrounding Shanghai-Nanjing-Hangzhou intercity rail passenger transport network. 

(2) Pearl River Delta: The Guangzhou-Shenzhen, Guangzhou-Zhuhai; two passenger line as the spindle, the formation of "A"-shaped wire net, radiation, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Zhuhai 9 cities to build, including cities, including Hong Kong and Macao 1h Economic Circle. Guangzhou-Shenzhen Passenger Line length of about 105km; Guangzhou-Zhuhai intercity rail transit with Jiangmen branch is about 143km. 

(3), the Bohai Sea: the Beijing and Tianjin as the center of Beijing - Tianjin for the spindle to form a path of external radiation. Beijing-Tianjin inter-city rail transport is about 115km. 










2 Speed Rail Line Planning 

Since 1997, China's railway consecutive five large-scale speed, and achieved remarkable results. April 18, 2007 will be implemented in the sixth large-scale speed, extend the length of the line &#8814; 160km per hour could reach nearly ten thousand kilometers, the Beijing-Shanghai, Beijing-Guangzhou, Beijing-Kowloon and part of the section of the Longhai Railway, Beijing-Harbin, Jinan-Qingdao, Zhejiang Gan, Wu Kau, such as Guangzhou and Shenzhen to extend a length of about 6000km of lines will achieve 200km to 250 km per hour to run objectives. 










In the railway passenger line network and speed rail line plan, in line with the new high speed train &#8814; 250km, converted train maximum operating speed of &#8814; 200km. A collection of railways, namely, the formation of high-speed rail network planning. 











Implementation of the "long-term railway network plan," more than two years, due to wide public attention and support the building of the railway passenger line fast, orderly and efficient manner, in the new rail passenger line &#8814; 250km per hour more than 3,000 km, the proposed railway passenger transport line mileage will exceed goal of the planning stage, it is economic and social development needs and market demand. 










3, completion and construction of high-speed passenger line 










There are currently built QINSHEN 










Has been under construction projects (16): Beijing-Tianjin inter-city, Wuhan-Guangzhou, Zhengzhou-Xi'an, Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan, Hopewell Wu, co-Ning, Yong-Tai-Wen, Wen-Fu, Fuzhou-Xiamen, Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong, Guangzhou-Zhuhai, long Kyrgyzstan, 9 Chang, Harbin, Jinan-Qingdao, Hainan East Central. 










Beijing-Tianjin inter-city passenger line: connecting Beijing and Tianjin, the two municipalities a total length of 116.55 kilometers, the line starting from the Beijing South Railway Station, and finally to the Tianjin Railway Station. Speed of 300 km. 










Wuhan-Guangzhou passenger line: length of 995 kilometers, 98 billion yuan in project investment, construction period of four and a half, completed by the end of 2010. 

[Transfer from Jagged Community http://bbs.tiexue.net/] 









Zhengzhou-Xi'an Passenger Dedicated Line: It is our long-term Railway Network Plan "four vertical and four horizontal" an important part of the passenger line is also the largest investment of China's railroad history, one of the items. Zhengzhou Passenger Dedicated Line starting at Zhengzhou Railway Station hub via Luoyang, Sanmenxia, Weinan, Xi'an Ring from the north through the Xi'an High-speed rail hub, extending westward along the south side of Xianyang City to Kohei. The project total investment of about 36.95 billion yuan, with a total duration of 42 months, completed in 2008. 










Dan Wu Passenger Line: Self-Shijiazhuang Station leads through Xingtai, Handan, Anyang, Xinxiang, Zhengzhou, Xuchang, Luohe, Zhumadian, Xinyang, over Tianxingzhou rail-cum-Bridge and finish at a new railway station in Wuhan, and is under construction docking of the Wuhan-Guangzhou passenger line, the line length of 838 kilometers. The lower part of the train line speed 350 km / hour, on-line part of the 250 km / hr. 










Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan Dedicated Passenger Line: East from Shijiazhuang North Station via Luquan City, Jingxing, Yuxian, Yangqu County, Taiyuan stop destination for the total length of 190.280 kilometers, estimates a total investment of 16.04 billion yuan. Started in June 2005, completed by the end of 2008. 










All Wu Passenger Line: Hefei to Wuhan. The design speed of 200 kilometers to 250 kilometers per hour set aside. Engineering requirements June 30, 2008 completion. 










Hefei-Nanjing passenger line: Hefei to Nanjing. Length of 166 kilometers, the design speed of 200 km, 250 km per hour the conditions set aside a total investment of more than 40 billion yuan, Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu fast-track an integral part of national planning is the "four vertical and four horizontal" fast rail passenger transport network in an important line. 










Yongtaiwen passenger line: starting at Ningbo, Taizhou to Wenzhou by the total length of 282.42 kilometers, 14 stations set up across the board, with a total investment of about 16.3 billion with total planned duration of 4 years. 











Triunfo passenger line: length of 320.97 km, is located at the junction of Zhejiang and Fujian provinces south of Zhejiang and Fujian coastal areas. North of Wenzhou South Station via Ruian City, Zhejiang, Pingyang, Cangnan County, Fujian Fuding, Xiapu County, Fuan City, Jiaocheng Qu, Luoyuan County, Lianjiang County, south of Fuzhou station. Targeted Speed 200 km / hour, set aside 250 km / h speed conditions. Project four and a half years to complete, was opened to traffic in 2009. The estimated total investment of 18.027 billion yuan. 










Fuxia passenger line: total length 273 kilometers, north of Fuzhou, after Fuqing, Putian, Quanzhou, Jinjiang, arrived in Xiamen, a total investment of 14.42 billion yuan, is a national class &#8544; dual electrified railway lines. Across the board by the end of June 2009 is expected to be completed by the end of 2009 began to open to traffic operations. 










Guangzhou-Shenzhen Passenger Line: from the new Guangzhou Station, via Dongguan, Shenzhen, Humen to the new station (Longhua), total length 105 km, and reserve position extending southward to Hong Kong, and the location of access reserved Humen Station in Huizhou direction. Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail train speed of 350 km per hour. From Guangzhou to Hong Kong, about 180 km, journey time is about 1 hour. 










Guangzhou-Zhuhai intercity lines: the north from the new Guangzhou Railway Station, south to Zhuhai Gongbei, through Guangzhou City Panyu District, Foshan City Shunde District, Zhongshan City, the main line set up 14 stations. Extension from Zhongshan City Xiaolan Town, Jiangmen City Xinhui District, to, through Zhongshan, Jiangmen City, off the coast, regional set up four stations. Line total length of 141 kilometers, with a total investment of about 18.2 billion, with a total duration of 4 years. 










Chang-Ji Passenger Dedicated Line: Changchun to Jilin inter-city rail projects for the Ministry of Railways and Jilin Province, a joint venture construction projects. Design speed of over 300 km / h consider the full range of 100 kilometers with a total investment of about 70 billion, which will enable the completion of the railway to the Jilin Changchun, the fastest time to half an hour or so. 










9 Chang Passenger Dedicated Line: This project is a national key construction projects, from the Ministry of Railways and the construction of a joint venture Jiangxi Provincial Party Committee. The railway line from the Lushan Station (inclusive) the introduction of means of Jiujiang County, De'an, Komsomolsk, Yongxiu County, new county, the north and the Beijing-Kowloon line in Nanchang integration, after the introduction of Nanchang, the Beijing-Kowloon line, across the board in accordance with the standard Passenger Line for construction of building, construction of the Central Railway 20 Bureau Group. 











Harbin-Dalian passenger line: length of 904 kilometers, the maximum speed of up to 300 km. Harbin, north, south through Changchun, Siping, Tieling, Shenyang, Liaoyang, Anshan, Yingkou, reaching as far as Dalian. A preliminary estimate of the total investment amount of 98 billion yuan. In October 2007 began plans to open to traffic in 2012. 




Jiaoji Passenger Line: East from the leading city of Qingdao, Shandong Peninsula, west to the capital of Shandong Province, Jinan, full range of total length of 362.5 kilometers, design speed of 200-250 kilometers per hour. 










Hainan East Central Passenger Line: Line from both the sea to stand up in turn from north to south through the Haikou City, Wenchang City, Qionghai, Wanning City, Lingshui County, south to Sanya Sanya City in the established stations, are line length of 308.11 kilometers.

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

High-speed Guangdong: Ten trillion five-year investment project 




"Eleventh Five-Year" period, Guangdong "Top Ten Project" will arrange for the construction of major projects 233, estimating a total investment of about 1.5 trillion yuan, of which the 5-year period will invest more than 11 thousand Yi Yuan. 



Yesterday, the "Guangdong Province Economic and Social Development 10th Five-Year Plan (Draft)" has submitted to the Tenth Provincial People's Congress 21st meeting. The Standing Committee of Guangdong Provincial Party Committee, Deputy Governor Zhong Yangsheng made a presentation on preparation of the draft outline of the report. "Draft Outline" said, "Eleventh Five-Year" period key construction in Guangdong's "Top Ten Project" includes: 




Comprehensive Transportation Engineering 63, including the newly launched Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, to the Zhangzhou Meizhou, Shaoguan to Ganzhou expressway, rail transport and port channel, the Chaozhou-Shantou airport projects; 




Energy security projects, 23 items, including new start Yangjiang, Taishan and Lufeng nuclear power plants, etc.; 23 water conservancy construction project, focusing on the building of the North River Levee Consolidation, the PRD five embankment, etc.; 




Modern re-engineering 14, focusing on the building of the South China Sea petrochemical refining 12 million tons, the Guangzhou auto industry base, by 2010, new automobile production capacity to reach 1 million / year; 




Services Project 19, will start the construction, including the new Guangzhou International Convention & Exhibition Center and the Nansha Logistics Park and a number of logistics projects; 




10 rural development projects, including rural drinking water projects, rural health service system construction projects, including a group of "people work"; 




Environmental protection and ecological construction 18, including the construction of Guangzhou City, hazardous waste treatment centers; 




Cultural development projects in 21, including the standardization of compulsory school construction and universal high school education project, as well as the 2010 Asian Games competition and training venues, etc.; 




Ping protect the project 19, which is expected to invest in the two largest projects are: crude oil reserves of the project, construction of 10 million cubic meters of crude oil reserve base; refined oil reserve project, construction of two million cubic meters of refined oil reserve base; 




23 self-innovation projects, will start the construction of a new innovation service platform, Guangzhou national animation industry base online game

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

China will invest 2 trillion in the development of renewable energy sources 




China's energy consumption 70&#37; to rely on coal. National Development and Reform Commission Chen Deming, deputy director, said at a news conference yesterday, so that China's energy structure will bring a lot of pressure, including greenhouse gas emissions, pressure. "Planning" should be made to focus on development, including hydropower, biomass, wind power, solar energy. 1 National Development and Reform Commission experts believe that, according to plan, from 2006 to 2020, renewable energy development speed much faster than in the past. In particular, bio-diesel, solar power, wind power. 





It is estimated that from 2006 to 2020, to add water and electricity installed capacity of 190 million kilowatts, according to an average of 7,000 yuan per kilowatt calculations require a total investment of around 1.3 trillion yuan; add 28 million kilowatts installed capacity of biomass power generation, according to an average of 7,000 yuan per kilowatt is estimated that the total investment needs of about 2,000 billion yuan; add about 29 million kilowatts of wind power installed capacity, according to an average of 6500 yuan per kilowatt is estimated that the total investment needs of about 1,900 billion yuan; additional 62 million rural households use methane, according to 3000 yuan per household investment is estimated that require a total investment of about 1,900 billion yuan; new solar power generation is about 1.73 million kilowatts, 75,000 yuan per kilowatt-estimation, require a total investment of about 130 billion yuan. With large and medium size biogas projects, solar water heaters, geothermal, bio-liquid fuel production and biomass fuels, and other solid shape, the task is expected to achieve the 2020 plan will require a total investment of around 2 trillion yuan. 




"Planning" proposed to be taken by state investment and social investment in a diversified combination of approaches to address renewable energy development and utilization of the construction financing. 




"Planning" that the existing renewable energy development in the main problems are: policy and incentives have not done enough; market protection mechanism is not enough; technology development capabilities and industrial system is weak. "Program" sets forth the state ministries to formulate special plan for renewable energy development, a clear development objectives; through preferential pricing policies and the mandatory market share policies and establish sustainable market demand; improve market conditions to ensure that renewable energy acquisitions; policy power price and cost-sharing policy; increase the intensity of financial investment and tax incentives. 







Focus on the development of renewable energy areas and objectives 







Development Goals, the area of development 




Hydro 2020, the National hydropower capacity has reached 300 million kilowatts. End of 2005, total installed capacity of hydropower reached 117 million kilowatts. Or 15 years, average annual growth rate of close to 10% water. 





Biomass By 2020, total installed capacity of biomass power generation to reach 30 million kilowatts, bio-fuel ethanol consumption to reach 10 million tons annual interest, bio-diesel use annual interest of 200 million tons. Or 15 years, biomass power generation, fuel ethanol, bio-diesel annual growth rate of 93%, respectively, 59%, and 2.6 times respectively. 




Wind Power By 2010, the national total installed capacity of wind power up to 500 kilowatts. By 2020, the national total installed capacity of wind power to reach 30 million kilowatts. 




Solar energy by 2010, the total capacity of solar power generation to 30 megawatts in 2020 to 180 million kilowatts. It is learned that the end of 2005, the National PV total capacity of 7 million kilowatts. 15 years, average annual growth rate of 1.64 times the solar power generation. 

Geothermal energy by 2010, annual interest amount of geothermal energy to reach 4 million tons of standard coal by 2020, annual interest amount of geothermal energy to reach 12 million tons of standard coal.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Shanghai Light Source Laboratory - China's largest science and engineering 

Project investment: 12.0 billion 

Project duration: 2004 -2,009 years 








Shanghai Light Source is a medium-to high-performance third-generation synchrotron radiation light source, its full name in English Shanghai Synchrotron Radiation facility, referred to as SSRF. It is China's largest-ever large research facilities and major scientific platform for the scientific community and industry have a wide range of applications, a day to accommodate hundreds of people from the country or the world in different disciplines, scientists and engineers in different areas where to conduct basic research and technology development. 




Shanghai Light Source project total investment of about 12 billion yuan, of which the state has arranged investment 4 billion yuan, Shanghai and the Chinese Academy of Sciences invested 400 million yuan each. Project in December 2004 to start in Zhangjiang has now started the past four years, according to the node successfully entered the final 1 / 4 schedule. 2008 During the year, in this stadium the size of a circular building, the linear electron accelerator, the small ring enhancer, large storage rings, "Sanda Jian" will complete the installation is expected to go through a debugging cycle, the light works in the formally put into operation early next year after the completion. Project site range of about 20 million square meters, equivalent to 28 football pitches. 




This advanced synchrotron radiation light source device can provide from the "hard X-ray" to "far-infrared band," the high-brightness beam. Since 1974, synchrotron radiation was first observed the phenomenon, such light source device has been developed the third generation. Various countries and regions, the existing synchrotron radiation light source 50 sets of light sources such as Shanghai's third-generation light source, have been built 11 units, in the design and construction of 13 units. Is expected around 2010, the global every day tens of thousands of scientists and engineers to take advantage of these light sources produced by different wavelengths of light, engaged in cutting-edge interdisciplinary research and high-tech development. It is reported that Shanghai After the completion of the total energy source may be among the world's top four, and has become indispensable for the new century, major scientific platform. 





Main structure of the project is divided into three parts, outer ring circumference of 432 meters for the storage of large ring, with a tangent of the inner ring circumference of 180 meters of small ring enhancer, which connects the center of a straight line on the e - Accelerator --- This entire "optical tunnel" the direction of the energy transfer as "a straight line - a small ring - Tai Wan." At present, the "straight" and "small ring" inside the equipment are in place, and completed the commissioning, progress much faster than expected and created a light source-building world-class speed. Meanwhile, the projects, which ensure a stable beam current track to 5/1000 mm in thousandths, to the level of international sophistication. Before the end of the "big loop" about finishing equipment installation, and start debugging, scheduled to be completed by mid next year. After that, go through the process of an engineering optimization and upgrading, the Shanghai light source can be scheduled in 2009 "out of light


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

China Three Gorges Project 
















Generating capacity of 18.2 million kilowatts, is the world's second-largest hydropower station - twice as much in Iraq too & Poor's hydropower, with 20 million tons of cement.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Shanghai Center Building height of 580 meters, Taipei 101, super - 




Project investment: 7 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2009 -2013 years 









Shanghai Center Building is a core area of Shanghai international financial center - the Lujiazui Financial City, the most important symbolic function of the construction. 

According to the development in 1993, "Shanghai Lujiazui Central District Planning and Design Program", Jin Mao Tower, World Financial Center, the location and the Lujiazui Z3-2 plot, will build three high-rise landmark buildings, the formation of "goods "-shaped layout. Among them, Lujiazui Z3-2 plot is a "Shanghai Center" location, Z3-2 plot is located in the Pudong Lujiazui financial district of the Dongtai Road, Silver City Road and Garden Road at the junction of Stonebridge. Block north is the Jinmao Tower, east of Shanghai World Financial Center, the south side of the Huangpu River is surging, the project site has been used as a block Lujiazui Golf Driving Range, the present is full of the land lease has already been recovered, the future piece of about 3 million square meters of land will be erected on the building area of about 38 million square meters, a total of 118 story building height of up to 580 meters of the "Shanghai center." Land resumption work such preparations have been completed, just waiting for the "Shanghai Center" plan was finalized, and chose to start the news. 




According to the time plan, "Shanghai Center" and strive to start the year, completed in 2013. A total investment of more than 7 billion yuan. Although the appearance and number of storeys still no clear answers, but 580 meters of super-high-level planning has will make the "Shanghai Center" to become more than 420.5 meters of the Jinmao Tower and 492-meter Shanghai World Financial Center, and even 501 meters of the Chinese Taipei 101 to become "China's first high-rise." Than the Jin Mao Tower, World Financial Center, nearly 160 meters, 88 meters to 5 meters high level terms, roughly equivalent to building more 30-storey and 17 layers. To be the "Shanghai Center" stands the sky will be followed with the towering Jin Mao Tower, World Financial Center form a "tripartite balance of forces on the third floor," the potential to make Lujiazui become the "highest" financial center. 





In 2006 the Shanghai municipal government has launched a global program of collection plan, when the United States, including the internationally renowned architectural design firm SOM, KPF Architects and so the United States submitted a formal design plan, the domestic Shanghai Modern Architectural Design Group also organized within the group The design unit design. Prior to the U.S. architectural firm SOM on its official website design program, the building was known as the "Shanghai-Center". However, this program was officially launched shortly after the project was denied. 

Shanghai Lujiazui Finance & Trade Zone Development Co., Ltd. decided to cooperate with Shanghai Urban Construction Investment and Development Corporation, Shanghai Construction Group, a joint venture project developed by Z3-2 plot, accounting for 45&#37; stocks, 51% and 4%, registered capital of 5.4 billion.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

China Central Television headquarters building 

- The world's second largest office building 

The total project investment: 5 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2005 - 2009 




China Central Television Headquarters (CCTV Headquarters) located at the East Third Ring Road Beijing CBD. This ladder structure when completed, it will become the world's most radical architectural design. It was the U.S. "Time" magazine (December 24, 2007 ahead of publication) voted in 2007 one of the world's top ten architectural miracles. 




China Central Television building cost five billion yuan from the China Central Television (CCTV) the main building, service building, Television Cultural Center (TVCC) and outdoor works composed. A total land area of 187,000 square meters, with a total construction area of about 55 million square meters, 234 meters high main building of which the ground 52 floors underground 3 floors, located 10-story podium. The main building of the two towers within a two-way tilt 6 degrees, more than 163 meters from the "L"-shaped cantilever structure as a single entity, the outer surface of the glass curtain wall building a strong irregular geometric patterns from the composition, shape a unique and novel structure of high-tech content of large, at home and abroad are "high, hard, precise, sharp," a large project. 




Technically, the building there is a big difficulty. Building a twisted shape like a square donut; two towers erected inward tilt, inclination great; tower were horizontal structure between the link, the overall form a closed ring. Such a swing-type structure in the construction industry have not yet ready to follow the construction specifications. 





Connecting part of the structure of the tower bridge construction techniques borrowed from different is that, if that part as a "bridge", it will be a disproportionately large, very heavy bridge. Certain parts of this bridge has a full 11-story tower, the bridge also includes a cantilever 75 meters out, front-end without any support. 




Beijing construction industry in the construction of this design there is no ready-made specifications available, then, 13 structure, the Beijing municipal government organization set up a special panel of experts. Determined in the design of the program after two years, CCTV allowed to start the construction of new headquarters building. Next, the group made a three-story steel structure model used to study the. It is placed in a hydraulic platform to simulate an earthquake on the above to install hundreds of sensors used to monitor the "tower" on more than 1 of the displacement of steel beam and measured in different situations to which the largest part of the pressure . 




CCTV building by a large area outside the steel mesh windows and the combination of diamond, as the building of the main structure, these steel mesh in the construction of the most exposed to the outside, rather than as deep as most of them construction. This pressure can follow the basic system to pass along, and find the best path into the ground. From the exterior view, the building part of steel net structure (including the corner and so large parts of the pressure) to compare intensive, they are also part of the overall design idea. In addition, the building will be used outside of special glass, made of gray enamel surface was burnt would be more effective sun shading. 




Under construction in Beijing, about 10000 new buildings, CCTV Tower is the most ambitious plans for the one can show that this structure be allowed to build elsewhere in the world is unlikely, because other parts of the building codes will not allow the construction of such a things. China is now very willing to try it for the architectural design has created a very special atmosphere. 




In all new buildings, designed to cost 800 million U.S. dollars in CCTV new building, bringing the public's visual impact is strongest. Upon completion, it will become one of China Central Television only a symbol of national television at the same time, it is the size of the Pentagon after the world's second largest office building. 




CCTV building all the time to remind you how tiny, and it would represent how powerful this country is.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

&#25105;&#22269;&#19996;&#21271;&#39318;&#20010;&#26680;&#30005;&#31449;&#20027;&#20307;&#24037;&#31243;&#27491;&#24335;&#24320;&#24037; 







&#24037;&#31243;&#24635;&#25237;&#36164;&#65306;500&#20159;&#20803; 

[ &#36716;&#33258;&#38081;&#34880;&#31038;&#21306; ÌúÑªÉçÇø - ÌúÑªÂÛÌ³ ]
&#24037;&#31243;&#26399;&#38480;&#65306;2007&#24180;&#8212;2014&#24180; 






At 10:50 on August 18, 2007, China's first nuclear power plant in Northeast - Hongyanhe Nuclear Island nuclear power plant began pouring the first concrete tanks, marking the Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Plant of the main project started. 




Liaoning Hongyanhe nuclear power plant plans to invest 50 billion yuan, is China's first nuclear power plant in Northeast China, Liaoning Province is the largest single investment project is the national "Eleventh Five-Year" period started construction of the first nuclear power project approved, is our government the first time agreed to four million kilowatt-class nuclear power plant units standardized, large-scale construction of nuclear power projects. 




Liaoning Hongyanhe nuclear power project planning and construction of 6 million kilowatt-class nuclear power plant units, one phase of the project planning and construction of four nuclear power units, 18, started construction of Unit 1 of the main project is expected to completed and put into commercial operation in 2012 . By 2014, four generating units will be fully put into commercial operation, then, the annual electricity production will reach 30 billion kwh. 




Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Co., Ltd., one of the major shareholder - China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group Co., Ltd., experts told the reporter, the Guangdong Daya Bay Nuclear Power Plant in the Mainland and Hong Kong has now become a well-known tourist attraction that would enable people to see the high standard of China's nuclear power plant safety . Daya Bay Nuclear Power Station in the global nuclear power plant of similar safety, environmental protection, many competitions, always in front. All the nuclear power plants in Mainland China, all in accordance with world-wide technical safety standards and environmental evaluation system to run and get the World Nuclear Organization recognized


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

By 2020, China will build 31 nuclear power plants a total investment of 500 billion 













China will start construction in 2008 Ningde, Fujian, and Guangdong Yangjiang 3 Fuqing nuclear power project. 




In the ensuing years, with the succession of the design work in place, the parties of these three projects will be dropped thousands of billion yuan. However, everything was only China's "nuclear power" the beginning of the dream because, according to China's nuclear power industry development plan, by 2020, China's total installed capacity of nuclear power to reach 40 million kilowatts, in the construction of 18 million kilowatts. This means that in the next 10 years, China started construction of an annual average of 3 to 4 sets million-kilowatt-class nuclear units, which is history. 




In this blueprint, in the next 10 years, China will drop at least 5,000 billion yuan. In fact, China opened describe "nuclear blueprint" is not a momentary impulse. In the context of scarce energy resources, nuclear power has become the most realistic option. In the future, China, from the coastal areas of Guangdong, Zhejiang and Fujian inland Hubei, Hunan, Jiangxi, dozens of nuclear power plants will be erected. 




July 4, Friday, before the signing of the contract which is the last weekend, Tang red key office door has been open. That day, the subordinates from his office and out, from small to clothing color, large enough to address the leadership of the sort, subordinates who in turn reported to him, and waiting for his determination. 





However, in the Tang red button appears, it's all for the future numerous similar to "July 8" Such a day of service, after all, that is "billion" as the unit's big business. Prior to this, they rarely experience, and in this, they dream of going through every day. 







The energy crises of China 







Nuclear Power Design Institute of the business so well, Tang Hong-key in addition would like to thank my colleagues in the struggle day and night, and the other is the need to thank the looming energy crisis in China. 




What is the urgency of the energy crisis? Chinese Academy of Sciences, nuclear reactor engineering expert Wang Dazhong had used a set of data has made Description: China has become the world's second largest energy producer and consumer countries, the largest coal producer and consumer countries, the second largest oil consuming countries and oil importing countries, the second-largest electricity producer. 




Under the 2020 development goal of quadrupling China's GDP is estimated that the domestic power generation capacity of about 800 million ~ 900 million kilowatts, but there are only 400 million kilowatts installed capacity. However, the existing power structure, a single coal accounted for 74&#37; of them. This also means that if electricity demand to double each year will be more than 1.6 billion tons of coal, while the long-distance transportation of coal will intensify pressure on the environment and transport. In addition, earlier this year the ice disaster in the South, just because of transportation difficulties, coal supply, coal shortage caused by downtime more than 37 million kilowatts, 19 provinces and autonomous regions blackouts. But such a large consumption of coal, sulfur dioxide and soot emissions from each of the additional 5 million tons and 53.26 million tons or more. 

In addition, utilities subject to objective conditions, its development proved difficult. The solar, biomass and other renewable energy development bottlenecks encountered in the core technology, the use of cost had risen. Therefore, in the next 30 years, these new energy sources do not have to become China's main energy conditions. Therefore, clean, efficient nuclear power became the alternative. 





In 1957, humans began to build nuclear power stations and the use of nuclear power generation, up to now, nuclear power accounts for about 16% of the world's electricity. 




However, since the former Soviet Union in 1986 took place since the events of the Chernobyl nuclear power plant fuel leaks, nuclear power has become many people's minds the devil, China is no exception. The global nuclear power industry has entered a low ebb. According to International Atomic Energy Agency's statistics, the end of 2000, the global nuclear power reactors are running a total of 438, by March 2003, increased to 441, only by 3. 




But the reality of the energy crisis changed all that. 




In the context of the energy crisis, people thirst for survival over concerns for fear of Europe and the United States were frozen 30 years of nuclear power plans have thawed. But here, influenced by many factors, China's nuclear power development strategy from being the "moderate" to "positive." 




TANG Hong keys like to use the "road twists and turns" to describe the development process of China's nuclear power industry. Tang red button in the mind, as early as age 50 in the last century, China's nuclear power industry had started, but then mainly in order to break the nuclear monopoly of the two superpowers to enhance China's national defense forces, rather than for civilian power generation purposes. Until the last century, 70 years, Premier Zhou Enlai put forth in the relevant meetings, to nuclear power for civilian use, to build commercial nuclear power plants. 




Shortly thereafter, China's first commercial nuclear power plant Qinshan Nuclear Power Station began to build, and in December 15, 1991 grid. "This is the end of the history of China-free nuclear power." Tang said the red button. 










Nuclear power industry a strategic shift 




"In the past 30 years, although the arrangement is to adopt a single, decentralized form of the building, in the preparation of individual nuclear power projects, the country's electricity planning has never been put under the broad framework of consideration, but China still has a relatively small number of the world, a complete the nuclear industry system, one of the countries, "referring to China's nuclear power during the course of development, Tang said the red button. However, against this background that fits in well at the time our country has been implementing the "proper development" strategy. 




During this period, China's nuclear power industry history, the most iconic things in the participation of Guangdong Electric Power Design Institute to complete. In 2005, then-Vice Premier Zeng under the auspices of two Ling Ao nuclear power project-related design contract was signed. "This indicates that China already has a million-kilowatt-class large-scale nuclear power plant design capacity." Tang said the red button. 




This time, in the conventional island design projects, Guangdong Electric Power Design Institute who won nearly 3 billion yuan design contract, "if handed over to foreigners, optical design fees would have at least 1.2 billion." 




However, Tang red button It appears that the transformation of China's nuclear power development strategy has already seen signs. "In November 2003, the State Office for Nuclear Power led the country into a nuclear power independent of a leading group to develop the idea of nuclear power could be said to have began to take shape." 




By September 1, 2004, China's National Defense Science, Technology, Deputy Director, National Atomic Energy Agency director Zhang Zhu of the State Council Information Office press conference revealed that the Chinese government to further promote the development of nuclear power to make a new decision-making, will accelerate the nuclear power development, and gradually increase the nuclear energy in the proportion of total energy supply. 





From the "proper development" to "accelerate development", this time, China's nuclear power industry turned to the clarity of the self-evident. 




From the "proper development" to "accelerate development", China's nuclear power industry have gone through 30 years. During this period accounted for the French nuclear power generation capacity of its domestic total for 78% of Japan's total domestic power generation capacity of 30%. In contrast, only 2% of China's nuclear power is really pitiful. 




Up to now, China has put into operation four nuclear power plants, 11 generating units, installed capacity of 8.42 million kilowatts. In addition, the country has started construction of 22 generating units. 50 years from the 20th century, since the countries of the world were built more than 440 nuclear power plants, power generation accounts for the world's total generating capacity of 16%. Therefore, to fill the gap, there are many way to go before China is doomed. 




But with the November 2, 2007, the National Development and Reform Commission officially released China's "nuclear power development thematic planning (2005-2020)", China's nuclear power industry development goals is getting clear. 







Big business 15 years, 500 billion yuan 




"Planning" OK, by 2020, China's nuclear power generating capacity to run win to reach 40 million kilowatts; nuclear power generating capacity reached 260 billion years, ~ 280 billion kwh. In the current operation of nuclear power capacity under construction on the basis of 16.968 million kilowatts, the new production capacity of about 23 million kilowatts of nuclear power. At the same time, consider the follow-up development of nuclear power, nuclear power capacity under construction in late 2020 should be maintained around 18 million kilowatts. 





This means that, if the plan is implemented, China's total electricity generation capacity of nuclear power will account for around 4%, electricity generation accounts for 6% of national generating capacity. This also means that in the next 10 years, will start the construction of new units of more than 30 million kilowatt-class nuclear power generating units. 




In fact, at this time, the international nuclear power development environment has cooled, while China recently announced the development of nuclear power, many people abroad seem to play a "fill in the blank who" role, the next 10 years became the world's largest new nuclear power market. Blix, former Director General of International Atomic Energy Agency that China's nuclear power development situation of the world nuclear power industry is a huge encouragement. 




Since it is not on paper, then put into the planning of the means. And nuclear energy "noble" status phase contrast, at present, the cost of nuclear power plants are also "lofty." At present, thermal power investment of 4000 yuan per kilowatt, while the nuclear power investment of 1330 ~ 2000 U.S. dollars, or about RMB 11000 ~ 1.65 million, a difference of up to 2.75 ~ 4.1-fold. In addition, nuclear power construction period is relatively long, its construction period is generally 70 months (about 6 years), if not properly managed, will reach 80 to 90 months. In contrast, thermal power is generally more than 30 months. 




Therefore, some experts have estimated that, in order to complete these investments will cost at least 5,000 billion yuan. The number of estimates and planning probably fairly, "according to newly started 15 years construction and commissioning of nuclear power construction scale roughly estimated that the total demand for nuclear power project construction fund is about 450 billion yuan." However, this is only nuclear power plant construction costs, the purchase nuclear fuel and nuclear waste disposal, and other expenses are not included. 




Another problem is that the current situation, the "prices" may have to face will be China's problem. The Russian nuclear power construction and export company on behalf of Jesse de Beauvoir said, "The new contract price of nuclear power projects have been impossible a decade ago with the signing of a project like the Tin." According to Russian experts predict the next five years, with nuclear power construction-related equipment and major raw materials prices will rise 200%. 







"Inland First" No period of 




500 billion yuan! Pen is definitely big business! The same time attention in countless spectators, local government first moved Fanxin. 




Here, inland provinces, in order to fight on the first inland nuclear power plant and the golf "badly beaten." After all, whether or economic development from the perspective of energy supply, nuclear power simply can not resist the temptation. Related information shows that currently there are 21 provinces, municipalities proposed to be launched nuclear power projects, said that many provinces have worked for over a decade. 




In all of these competing on the inland provinces of nuclear power, the passion than the highest Hubei, Hunan and Jiangxi. 




A kind of argument is that Hunan as early as 80 years in the last century began to research the application of nuclear power plants, and Hubei in 1988 has already begun preparatory work for nuclear power. 




However, these provinces should be launched to express the real intention of nuclear power in 2005. In that year, during two sessions, Hunan, Hubei and Sichuan provinces, the province of the delegation spoke of the urgent desire to develop nuclear power. But at that time, the application of these inland provinces, the National Development and Reform Commission approved a no. Therefore, in order to build "the first inland nuclear power station", the provinces began to intense lobbying and even "infighting." 




"The most impulsive of the first local government invested tens of billions a nuclear power plant, as long as built in there, regardless of who is going to invest tens of billions of investment into, and the economy has definitely developed." Tang said the red button. 





TANG Hong-key statement in accordance with the past, the reason why most of China's nuclear power plants built in the coastal areas, first, because nuclear power plants require large amounts of water for cooling, while close to the sea, rich in water resources, large-scale nuclear power plant is relatively convenient transport and second, in economically developed coastal areas, able to withstand hundreds of billions of investment and appropriate high electricity prices. In fact, many Western countries, nuclear power projects, most of them built in the inland river. 




Therefore, the positive development of nuclear power in China against the backdrop of a number of inland water resources, rich, surrounded by the mountain, one side is the location of the water nuclear power plants have also been put on the agenda. During the two sessions of this year, when he was deputy director of the State Development and Reform Commission Zhang said, the state has allowed inland areas of Hunan, Hubei and Jiangxi provinces in order to carry out third-generation nuclear power technology-based nuclear power plant construction of preparatory work. 




Just that, so far, to really build first inland nuclear power stations need to wait. Because, according to last year's long-term development of the national nuclear power development plan, in the next 13 years, China will add 23 million kilowatts nuclear power plant went into operation, mainly arranged in Zhejiang, Jiangsu, Guangdong, Shandong, Liaoning and Fujian six coastal provinces built, and earlier in the several provinces have already identified 13 priority choice of site. "Planning" or even clear over the central and western provinces in the long-awaited start of China's first inland nuclear power plant construction time is ranked in 2016 ( "Shi Sanwu" Start) later.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

China will invest 450 billion new airport, 97 





"National Civil Airport Layout Plan" in January 2008 was approved by the State Council promulgated. According to the plan, by 2020, the total number of China's civil aviation airports will reach 244, the new airport, 97 (in 2006 as the base) to form the North, East, South, Southwest, Northwest group of five regional airports. Major cities across the country an important tourist areas and transport facilities of medium and small cities, our cities and counties over residents of Bacheng able to arrive at the airport within a half hour by air. 










According to preliminary calculations, completion of the plan, need to invest 450 billion yuan (static investment). The "Eleventh Five-Year" at the end, the total number of civil aviation airports will reach 190 or so, the new airport 45 or so, construction financing needs of about 140 billion yuan. 










The layout plan is implemented, the country more than 80&#37; of the county-level administrative unit to the ground transportation within a 100 km or 1.5 hours by car to enjoy the air service, the service area's population accounts for 82% of the total population, gross domestic product ( GDP) accounted for 96% of the national total. Provincial capital cities (autonomous regions and municipalities), the main open cities, major tourist areas, transport facilities such as medium and small cities have airport, to form a functional hub, trunk, feeder airports network system, large, medium and small airports in a clear hierarchy structure and interface with other transport modes more closely, with a more harmonious urban development. 










According to reports, after decades of construction and development, China's airport system has begun to take shape, gradually increasing the density airport, the airport level and gradually increase the size, modern and growing, and initially formed in Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and other hub airports as the center, Chengdu, Kunming, Chongqing, Xi'an, Urumqi, Wuhan, Shenyang, Shenzhen, Hangzhou and other provincial capitals or major cities airports as the backbone as well as many other cities in the dry, regional airport, the basic pattern matching. 










As of the end of 2006, China had 147 civil aviation airports (excluding Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan region). Among them, 41 eastern region, central region 25, 69 in the western region, northeast China 12. 52% of the county-level national administrative unit to the ground transportation within 100 km or 1.5 hours by car to enjoy the air services, and service population accounts for 61% of the total population, gross domestic product (GDP) accounted for 82% of the national total . Airport general layout is basically rational, regional distribution pattern of China's economic geography, the basic adaptation. 











However, there are still many problems and contradictions, such as: the number of airports is still relatively small, service area is not wide, most of Route airport capacity saturated or near saturation, the use of military and civilian aviation domain conflicts have become increasingly prominent within the region targeted the airports division of labor is not clear as well as the hub airport of international competitiveness is not strong and so on. 










It is predicted that by 2020, the National Airport of cargo, passenger handling capacity will be maintained 15% and 11.4% of the average annual growth rate. Annual passenger throughput of more than 30 million passengers the airport will reach 13 (currently only 3), 2000-3000 million passenger throughput of the airport will reach 6 (currently only 2) ,1000-2000 million passengers the airport will to 10 (currently only 5). 










In 2004, the Civil Aviation Administration, the State Development and Reform Commission started a national Civil Air Transport Airports in 2020 the layout and the "Eleventh Five-Year" construction planning and research work to form a "national civil airport layout plan." Planning will be short-term (to 2010) and the building of long-term timing. Be implemented before 2010, will focus on: strengthening the construction of major hub airports, improve service levels and competitiveness; renovation and expansion of key airports lack of capacity to ease airport infrastructure construction is lagging behind the outstanding contradictions; build some of the new airport, improve the layout of the airport network.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Description: The national oil reserve base in Zhenhai 




Strategic Petroleum Reserve Project 







The total project investment: 100 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2003 -2015 years 




Since 2003, China began in Zhenhai, Zhoushan, Huangdao, Dalian and coastal areas, construction of the first batch of four strategic oil reserve base, with a total reserve capacity of 16 million cubic meters. According to the plan, the four oil reserve bases after the completion of the equivalent of Shiyu Tian is expected to import crude oil. Coupled with the national oil import volume within the system 21 days of commercial oil reserve capacity, China's total oil reserve capacity will be more than 30 days of crude oil imports. At present, Zhenhai and Zhoushan bases in the two has been basically completed, respectively, the first half of last year and this year lubrication. 




China's oil reserve bases in the planning of a total of three, with the reserves are generally arranged: the first phase from 10 million to 12 million tons; second phase of 28 million tons; the third phase of 28 million tons. At present, the Development and Reform Commission has announced a list of four reserve base, located along the coast of Zhenhai, Zhoushan, Dalian, Huangdao; and two reserve bases in the squad still "JobHunting." As the two reserves total more than one more than twice its site work, at home and abroad continue to attract the eye every move. Taking into account the two reserve bases in the pulling effect of the local economy and tax revenues are expected to contribute to a very large, this site has also been of special concern to local governments. At present, Ningbo Zhenhai, Zhejiang Daishan (belonging to Zhoushan), Shandong Huangdao, Dalian four strategic oil reserve bases in the construction of a project has been in full swing, and step up construction. Ningbo Zhenhai oil reserve base will be from 1 million barrels of storage capacity began to eventually reach 100 million 5 million barrels of reserves. Ningbo Zhenhai oil reserve base in the initial goal is 20 days of reserves. 




November 23, 2007, Sichuan stockpile Authority and the Wanzhou district government signed an investment agreement to invest in nation-building strategies in Wanzhou oil reserve base project. This is by far the Southwest's first strategic oil reserve base exposure, but also another important location in the western region of the Strategic Petroleum Reserve site, the move means that in the context of high oil prices, China is expanding the scope of strategic oil reserves, the maintenance of domestic oil security has a strategic value can not be ignored. 





December 19, 2007, China's first national oil reserve base - the national oil reserve base in Zhenhai After a year of trial operation, through a state assessment. Following the recent National Petroleum Reserve Center was formally established, the national oil reserve base in Zhenhai to vote by marking the completion of the work of China's oil reserves, has entered a new stage. National oil reserve base in Zhenhai, Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, the construction scale of 5.2 million cubic meters, at present at the base of crude oil have all been saved. 

Zhenhai reserve base construction of 52 storage tanks, each tank storage 100,000 cubic meters, a total of 5.2 million cubic meters could be oil reserves. 

The National Petroleum Reserve did not intend to lock the domestic source of oil from the international procurement of


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway (Shanghai to Chengdu) 




The total project investment: 170 billion 




Project duration: 2003 - 2009 












Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway (State Highway network number is G42) east from Shanghai, Chengdu, west, via Shanghai, Jiangsu, Anhui, Hubei, Chongqing, Sichuan, six provinces, throughout the eastern and western China, total length of about 2154 kilometers, the expressway is a national planning "five vertical and seven horizontal" National Road, a major trunk road network component. Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway is now basically have all been linked up, remaining Yichang Yangtze River Bridge is about 470 kilometers from Chongqing Wanzhou not pass, this road again in Shanghai, the west, this highway will therefore be referred to as "the Shanghai-Chengdu West" High-speed highway. 










Along the major cities are: Shanghai - Suzhou - Wuxi - Changzhou - Nanjing - Hefei - Lu'an - Macheng - Wuhan - Xiaogan - Jingmen - Yichang - Wanzhou - Dianjiang - Nanchong - Suining - Chengdu. 










Ma River Bridge is the main backbone of Shanghai-Chengdu National Highway National Road West, Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway trunk key projects controlled, one of eight main pier there are six height is 100 meters and above, with a main span 200 meters, 142 meters high piers, set of thin-walled hollow piers pairs of limbs, more than six consecutive 100 meters high pier which is called "100 meters high pier group of T-Frame Bridge-type highest in the world." Around the bridge is divided into two separate lanes, which was 994 meters long right hand side of October 30, 2007 in the line of the first closure, run through December 9. Left pieces of 872.5 meters long, sub-22 stage of reperfusion.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Jiuquan, Gansu, China opened the world's largest wind power base construction 




Project Investment: 120 billion 




Project Duration: 2008 - 2020 










China's hydropower water resources planning Shejizongyuan reviewed and approved the Jiuquan wind power base of 10 million kilowatts-level planning report, Jiuquan city began building the world's largest wind power base. 










Located at the western end of Hexi Corridor in Gansu Province Jiuquan city is rich in wind resources in China one of the areas within the Guazhou County known as the "World Wind bank," Yumen known as "outlet." Latest meteorological departments show wind energy assessment, the total reserves of Jiuquan wind energy resources of 1.5 million kilowatts, the volume can be developed for more than 40 million kilowatts, can make use of an area of almost 1 million square kilometers. 










Jiuquan City Development and Reform Commission deputy director of the energy office, said Liu's life, Jiuquan wind power development started in 1996, after 10 years of construction, has built five large-scale wind farm, wind power installed capacity to 41 million kilowatts. Wind power generation is the most mature renewable energy sector, most large-scale development and business development conditions of the power one of the ways. 










Wang Jianxin, director of Jiuquan City Development and Reform Commission introduced, based on a good wind resource conditions in Jiuquan, Gansu Province, proposed the implementation of 10 million kilowatts at the Jiuquan wind power base-level strategic vision to realize "the building of wind power in Hexi Corridor, the Three Gorges Project on land in western recycling" of the&#30446;&#26631;. 










Wang Jianxin introduction, Jiuquan wind power base for long-term wind power installed capacity of 35.65 million kilowatts, the initial plan to build capacity of 10.65 million kilowatts. The National Development and Reform Commission, the responsible persons in charge of energy that the Jiuquan wind power base of 10 million kilowatts-level building in the world, the first case. 











According to Liu's life estimates, the building of Jiuquan wind power base of 10 million kilowatts-level, need to invest 110 billion to 120 billion yuan to be funded by commercial inputs. Present Jiuquan wind energy resources has attracted more than 20 large-scale domestic enterprises to invest and study. 










Wang Jianxin said, Jiuquan is being implemented step by step construction of coal-based goals, plans to 2020, 13.6 million kilowatts of installed capacity. 










In 2005, the size of China's wind power installed capacity of 1.26 million kilowatts. Accordance with the objectives, in 2010 and 2020, China's total installed capacity of wind power grid up to 5 million kilowatts respectively, and 3000 million kilowatts. Will build Dabancheng, Gansu Yumen, Su-hu coastal Huitengxile, Hebei Zhang north and Baicheng six wind power base. At the same time, in 2010 and 2020 will be to build 75,000 kilowatts and 150,000 kilowatts of wind power off-grid.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge 

Engineering Investment :600 - 720 Yi 




Project duration: 2007 - 2015 




Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge is a connecting Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao, the great bridge across the Pearl River Estuary Lingdingyang waters, the main project total length of about 35 km. Research projects began in 2004 and 2005 to determine the basic engineering programs, the landing point for West Bank Gongbei in Zhuhai and Macao, the Pearl of the landing point of the east coast of the Northwest San Shek Wan on Lantau Island in Hong Kong; Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macau in 2006 agreed to bridge a "three places three-location ". After the opening of the bridge from Hong Kong to Zhuhai and Macau by car, just 15-20 minutes, now take an hour boat ride. Help to attract Hong Kong investors to invest in the Pearl River Delta the West Bank, and may contribute to Hong Kong, Zhuhai, and Macao's tourism industry. 










BEIJING, July 29, 2008 Xinhua order to speed up the progress of the construction of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge project, Guangdong Province, Hong Kong and Macao Government is considering a change from the enterprises to invest in government-funded, fee-repayment of the way construction, the current three governments have reached consensus, but need the final approval of the State Council, the fastest will be determined in August. 










The assessment of effectiveness, Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao shall be effective three ** cases was 57.8&#37;, 32.6% and 9.6%, sharing the bridge construction costs. At their own expense for the three places agreed to the construction of link roads, bridges the main cost ratio adjusted to 50.2%, 35.1% and 14.7%, but the actual amount of the subsidy depends on the outcome of the tender. 











Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge is facing rising pressure from financing, from the initial estimate 30 billion in construction funds, to the Governor of Guangdong Province Huang Hua in March this year to reveal its construction cost of the two organizations will reach 42.2 billion, while in June in Zhuhai at the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge project feasibility study report preliminary results show that the bridge construction costs will rise to 70 billion yuan. Preliminary estimates, if the material price increase of 10%, the bridge will increase by 4% of total investment. Submitted to approval of tariffs for 50 years, it is estimated to be 36 and a half years in order to recover the costs. 










The Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge project research began in 2004, its engineering program has been basically established. 










"Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge project feasibility report" recommended route length of 49.468 kilometers, of which the sea tunnel 6.753 kilometers, 28.825 kilometers sea bridge, bridge and tunnel total of 35.578 kilometers, estimates a total investment of 72.667 billion yuan. 










Landing point for West Bank and Gongbei in Zhuhai and Macao, the Pearl of the landing point of the east coast of the Northwest Yuan Shek Wan on Lantau Island in Hong Kong. The main two-way six-lane bridge, using a combination of bridge and tunnel structures to Gongbei and the Pearl of the artificial islands as a starting point, to the west of the eastern border of Hong Kong artificial island with a total length 29 km. 










Bridge construction contents are: the sea bridge and tunnel works (including the sea, the main bridge and tunnel project, the Hong Kong Port and the Bridge to connect overpass; Macao Bridge connecting port and the bridge; Zhuhai port and the bridge connecting bridge), the Hong Kong Port and the artificial island reclaimed port facilities, Macau Port artificial island reclamation and port facilities, Zhuhai Port artificial island reclamation and port facilities, Zhuhai side wiring. 










Which total length of 35 kilometers of the main project, using bridge and tunnel combination of programs, total of six navigation holes, Lingding West and Tonggu Waterway Department has adopted the tunnel 6.753 kilometers long, with the construction of two bridges connecting at each 1 square kilometer artificial island , Green Island channel cable-stayed bridge with towers 460 meters, Jianghai direct shipping routes across 220 meters using two continuous rigid frame bridge, Jiuzhou channel single-span bridge of 250 meters using continuous rigid frame bridge, non-navigable use of 70 meters continuous beam bridge . "Vehicle onto the bridge, an artificial island in the sea by entering the tunnels, and then exit from another artificial island, re on the bridge."


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

China's 12 large hydropower bases Planning 

- A world-class gathered in a giant hydropower station 


The total investment: more than 2 trillion yuan 

Project duration: 1989 - 2050 












Jinping 1 Hydropower Station Dam, located in Yanyuan County, Sichuan Province, Wood County, at the junction of the Yalong River in 2005, started production in 2013, a total investment of 23.4 billion yuan, the dam height of 305 meters, for the same dam type in the world The first dam. Higher than the United States Hoover Dam 84 meters, more than quadruple its generating capacity. (Hoover Dam project has been named the United States seven wonders) 











China ranks first in the world of water resources, water resources, theoretical potential of 694 million kilowatts, which can be developed installed capacity of 378 million kilowatts, the annual generating capacity of 1.92 trillion kwh, ranking first in the world. At present, China has developed and being developed for the 130 million kilowatts of installed capacity and annual electricity output of 525.9 billion kwh. To be effective, rational development and utilization of these resources, in the original electric power industry under the auspices of the Ministry, after a number of planning, in 1989, now form the 12 large hydropower bases. The formation of these bases not only of China's hydropower resources, a reflection of objective existence, while reflecting the state hydropower development of the strategic decisions. 12 large hydropower bases is one of China's blueprint for the future development of hydropower. Basis of this blueprint, according to the national demand for electricity resources, phased, targeted and focused manner to develop hydropower. 




From the composition of China's energy strategy for proceeding, in order to accelerate the hydropower construction, and gradually change the proportion of low water situation, the former Ministry of Power Industry in the 70's is not envisaged that water is rich in resources, developing better conditions and the coal shortage, power shortages to establish a number of hydropower base in the region and made a good ten hydropower base in the planning requirements. Accordingly, the former Ministry of Power Industry Planning Department, the organization of national hydropower survey design and preparation of the relevant units of the "Top Ten hydropower base in the development of ideas" on the upper reaches of the Yellow River, Nanpanjiang, Red River, the Jinsha River, Yarlung River, the Dadu River , Wujiang River, the Yangtze River upstream (including the Qingjiang), middle reaches of the Lancang River, Hunan, and Fujian, Zhejiang, and Jiangxi, 10 large hydropower bases in the planning layout, with a total installed capacity reached 170 million kW. 




October 1989, water conservancy and hydropower planning Shejizongyuan hydropower survey and design units in each lot of work, based on the existing data, but also prepared the "12 major hydropower bases," the planning document. This new addition to the original document prepared by prepared by the addition of ten hydropower base was modified, but also an increase in the Northeast and middle reaches of the Yellow River hydropower base in the North River 2. Of the 12 planned hydropower base in the total installed capacity of 210.4725 million kW, an annual generation capacity of 994.506 billion kW &#183; h, which&#24050;&#24314;&#21644;&#22312;&#24314;the total installed capacity of hydropower stations 30.8359 million kW, an annual generation capacity of 130.875 billion kW &#183; h, accounting for the base amount of the total installed capacity and annual power generation of 14.65&#37; and 13.16%. 







First, the Jinsha River hydropower base 




Yushu in Qinghai Province to the Yangtze River from Yibin, Sichuan Province, said the Jinsha River, river length 2320km. Yibin above, the control basin area is about 500,000 km2, multi-year average flow of 4920m3 / s, multi-year average annual runoff of 155 billion m3; gap (including Tongtianhe) 5280m, Ganzhi water reserves of 113 million can kW. Yushu drop below about 3280m, water reserves of 55.51 million kW, to be delivered in 18 steps, with a total installed capacity of nearly 57 million kW; which Yibin, Sichuan Province, Yunnan Province, to the section of Shek Kwu, planning capacity of 84%, is the largest hydropower base, characterized by abundant water, drop concentration, momentum indicators superior, flood loss, the majority of steps a large scale, far from areas with a separate power transmission capacity. Development of the Jinsha River is not only able to make up the southwest coal shortage, meet local growing electricity needs, more importantly, networking with central and achieve "west to east", responsible for the strategic task of China's energy balance; addition, but also to improve the Southwest shipping conditions, the development of coastal irrigation, watershed development and other land and natural resources to create the conditions, and can share the Yangtze River middle and lower reaches flood control task. 




Jinsha River from Yibin Shigu focus on the river is to be sub-Tiger Leaping Gorge, Hung the door, like, the leather factory, guanyinyan, Uzbekistan East Germany, Crane Beach, river crossing down, Xiangjiaba 9 Development . After the completion of all steps will receive a total capacity of more than 810 million m3, the effective capacity of 360 million m3, installed capacity of 47.89 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 21.135 million kW, annual power output 261.08 billion kW &#183; h. In the above-mentioned steps, the development of better conditions, benefits more significant steps have Tiger Leaping Gorge, Crane Beach, river crossing, and Xiangjiaba down. 





Yushu in Qinghai Province to the Yangtze River from Yibin, Sichuan Province, said the Jinsha River, river length 2320km. Yibin above, the control basin area is about 500,000 km2, multi-year average flow of 4920m3 / s, multi-year average annual runoff of 155 billion m3; gap (including Tongtianhe) 5280m, Ganzhi water reserves of 113 million can kW. Yushu drop below about 3280m, water reserves of 55.51 million kW, to be delivered in 18 steps, with a total installed capacity of nearly 57 million kW; which Yibin, Sichuan Province, Yunnan Province, to the section of Shek Kwu, planning capacity of 84%, is the largest hydropower base, characterized by abundant water, drop concentration, momentum indicators superior, flood loss, the majority of steps a large scale, far from areas with a separate power transmission capacity. Development of the Jinsha River is not only able to make up the southwest coal shortage, meet local growing electricity needs, more importantly, networking with central and achieve "west to east", responsible for the strategic task of China's energy balance; addition, but also to improve the Southwest shipping conditions, the development of coastal irrigation, watershed development and other land and natural resources to create the conditions, and can share the Yangtze River middle and lower reaches flood control task. 










Ertan Hydropower Station, built in the twentieth century, China's largest hydropower station, with a total installed capacity of 3.3 million kW, generating 17 billion-year degrees. 




II, Yalong River Hydropower Base 




Yalong River in Sichuan Province is located in the west, is the largest tributary of the Jinsha River. River length of more than 1500 km, basin area of nearly 130,000 km2, multi-year average flow of 1870m3 / s, annual water 59.1 billion m3. Within a forested watershed, vegetation well, the river for many years an average of sediment 0.5kg/m3, multi-year average annual sediment discharge 25.5 million t, the average annual sediment bedload sediment volume of 670,000 t. In addition to the upper reaches of the Yalong Loess Plateau, the middle and lower reaches incised intense narrow valley steep slope, more than beaches and swift rivers, abundant water, drop concentration, Ganzhi water reserves of energy resources nearly 34 million kW. River from the Temple seem to have clothes to the estuary, river length 1368km, the natural drop 3180m, water resources, 22 million kW, of which the following two estuaries, river length 681km, concentrated drops 1700m, water resources, 18 million kW. 




According to preliminary planning program, the main stream to the estuary since the woinbogoin developed the following 21 steps, with a total installed capacity of 22.65 million kW, to ensure to contribute 11.26 million kW, annual power output 136 billion kW &#183; h. Two Estuarine the following sub-11 to be the beginning of the development of total installed capacity of 19.4 million kW, to ensure to contribute 9.65 million kW, annual power output l181.4 100 million kW &#183; h, is the focus of mainstream development of river. Especially in big bend of the river below, water resource-intensive, from the load center closer to the geological conditions were better, seismic intensity is low, flood damage minimal regulation performance, traffic conditions are improving, survey work and basic information on both certain foundation, is the recent development of the conditions with the best river, but also Panxi area in southwest China, one of the advantages of land development. The River to be sub-Jinping 1, Jinping 2, Crown land, Ertan, Kiriko Lin five developer installed capacity of 11.1 million kW, to ensure to contribute 5.78 million kW, annual power output 69.69 billion kW &#183; h, development of single purpose, in addition to drift wood, no other utilization requirements, technical and economic indicators is superior. 







3, Dadu River hydropower base 





Dadu River is the largest tributary of sleep a total length of 1062km, drainage area 77400km2 (not including Qingyi), from Heyuan to the estuary natural fall 4175m, water resources, reserves 31.32 million kW, can be developed installed capacity of 23.48 million kW. Dadu River's water resources are mainly embedded in the shuangjiangkou to Tongjiezi river, this section of river length 593km, the natural drop 1837m, water resources, reserves 17.48 million kW. 




Dadu abundant water, runoff stable, mainstream hydrological stations Tongjiezi multi-year average flow of 1490m3 / s, nearly 47 billion years, water m3. Geographic location of the river, straight-line distance is only 200km away from Chengdu, is about more than 400 away from the Chongqing km, double-Jiangkou following are interlinked along the river road, rail Pubugou following through. Rung geological conditions of the proposed dam site is better, the unit installed capacity of flood losses are less than or close to the national average of the major hydropower base; development of single purpose. Dadu River estuary to the copper pairs of sub-paragraph Street, designated as Lone Pine, Manet, Sueie dam, monkey rock, long dam, Lengzhuguan, Shanghai and fixed, hard Liang package Dagangshan mountains, the leading stone, eagle rock, Pubugou deep Xigou, pillows dam Gongzui, copper and street children and other 16 development program made use of drop 177lm, total installed capacity of 18.055 million kW, a separate run-time guarantees to contribute 4.153 million kW, annual power output 92.19 billion kW &#183; h; joint run-time guarantees to contribute 7.238 million kW, annual power output 100.96 billion kW &#183; h. In the 16 steps in Gongzui hydropower stations have pressed the "high dam design, low dam construction" requirements completed. 







4, Wujiang Hydropower Base 




Wujiang River is the largest one the right bank of the Yangtze River upper reaches of tributary drainage area 87920km2; a north and south two sources, the source to the estuary from the south length of 1037km, the natural drop 2124m, estuarine multi-year average flow of 1690m3 / s, annual runoff is 53.4 billion m3. Basin-wide water resources of the theoretical potential 10.43 million kW, of which the main stream 5.8 million kW. Wujiang geographic location, river runoff abundant, stable, and less sediment concentration; river natural fall concentration, dam site topography, geology condition is superior; appropriately sized power plants, engineering capacity and reservoir flood damage is relatively small, the basis of preliminary work better, easier cascade continuous development. Basin coal, aluminum, phosphorus, manganese, mercury and other mineral resources, is extremely rich, the middle dawujiang River and currently has the following shipping 447km, so the river with the comprehensive development of the advantage. Wujiang River valley deep, soluble carbonate rocks are widely distributed, after years of investigation, the major steps of the engineering geological problems, karst seepage conditions of handling and preliminary identification of dam. 




In August 1988 to review the adoption of the "Planning Report on the Wujiang River," the source elaborated Hongjiadu north, south source Puding, Yinzidu, 2 sources and sinks of mouth following the east Suofengying, Wujiangdu, Goupitan, Thring, Sand perish, Pengshui, large Xikou development programs such as 11, with a total installed capacity of 8.675 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 3.2374 million kW, annual power output 41.838 billion kW &#183; h. Among them, Wujiangdu Hydropower Station was built in 1982 (to be the upper reaches of the Hongjiadu and Dongfeng Hydropower Station after the completion of the expansion to 1.05 million kW), Hongjiadu, Goupitan, Pengshui 3 Hydropower Station was recommended as the recent works. 




Hongjiadu Hydropower Station, located in western Guizhou Province, Guizhou Province, weaving gold washed six counties at the junction of River. Power plant installed capacity of 540,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 179,000 kW, annual power output 1.572 billion kW &#183; h. The total reservoir capacity of 4.589 billion m3, with many years of regulating the performance of the whole river main stream of the "leading" reservoirs, power stations to compensate for the downstream cascade regulation, may significantly increase the power generation efficiency. Dam with the construction of high dams and large reservoirs of the terrain, geological conditions, flooded about 2.17 million mu of cultivated land, a population of about 3.28 million people. The power station has been through a review of the feasibility study report, preliminary design is complete. 




5, the upper reaches of the Yangtze River hydropower base 




Yibin to Yichang Yangtze River (known as Chuan River), length of 1040km, Yichang watershed area is about more than one million km2, multi-year average flow 14300m3 / s, multi-year average annual runoff of 451 billion m3. The Reach of the total drop 220m, the initial planning capacity of 25.425 million kW. The Yangtze River from Yibin to Fengjie through the Sichuan Basin, the two sides alternating hills and plains terraces, narrow-beam section and open section alternating, there is a good hub for dam site; Fengjie to Yichang, the famous Three Gorges valley segment, the two sides with cliffs, the river narrow, there are many available for the construction of high dam of the dam. The Reach development, combined with a variety of downstream flood embankments and flood control measures, to resolve the Yangtze River floods and improve shipping Chuanjiang and the middle and lower reaches, and to create conditions for the diversion. 




According to plan, the Yangtze River from Yichang to be delivered Yibin Shi B, Zhu Xi Yang, a small South China Sea, Three Gorges, Gezhouba 5 development, with a total installed capacity of 25.425 million kW, guaranteed to contribute 7.438 million kW, annual power output 127.5 billion kW &#183; h. Yichang, Hubei Province where the Three Gorges project is located in the territory of a key project of this river, according to the normal water level is 175m program, installed capacity of 17.68 million kW, to ensure to contribute 4.99 million kW, annual power output 84 billion kW &#183; h, and a flood control and shipping efficiency; the total reservoir capacity of 39.3 billion m3, drowned 35.69 million mu of arable land, population 725.5 thousand people. The Three Gorges Project has been repeatedly demonstrated, is in the national review of policy-making. The river's Gezhouba installed capacity of 2.715 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 768,000 kW, annual power output 15.7 billion kW &#183; h, anti-regulation may also play a pivotal role shipping. The project has been completed. 




Qingjiang is a major tributary of the Yangtze River, drainage area 16700km2, Long Beach, 250km from Enshi to a gap between the 380m, an initial installed capacity of 2.891 million plan kW, to resolve the recent problems Jianghan Plain electricity and reduce the Jingjiang flood threats, to improve the Qingjiang shipping conditions. Qingjiang Shuibuya to be watershed, Geheyan, and the development Gaobazhou 3, with a total installed capacity of 2.891 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 725,000 kW, annual power output 8.49 billion kW &#183; h. Among them, Geheyan Hydropower Station is located in Changyang County, Hubei Province, installed capacity of 1.2 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 287,000 kW, annual power output 3.29 billion kW &#183; h, the total reservoir capacity of 3.4 billion m3. GHS, located in Hubei Yidu installed capacity of 200,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 93000 kW, annual power output 1.02 billion kW &#183; h, the total reservoir capacity of 430 million m3, flood 1.2 million mu of arable land, population 13200 people . 










6, Nanpanjiang, Red River hydropower base 




Red River of the Pearl River upper reaches of the Xijiang River, on which the source Nanpanjiang in Guizhou Province zhexiang Panjiang confluence with the North, said after the Red River. Hongshui River in Guangxi Shilong 3 Eguchi said after merging with the Liujiang Qianjiang. Nanpanjiang length of 927km, the total drop 1854m, drainage area 54900km2, which Tianshengqiao tribute to the long river section is only 18.4km, focused on gaps up to 184m. Red River full 659km, drop 254m, drainage area 131000km2. Qianjiang length 123km, there is the famous Grand Canyon vine, large rattan Gap drainage area above 190400km2, annual volume 130 billion m3. 





Nanpanjiang, Red River plan intended to focus on the development of Xingyi to Guiping River, long 1143km, drop 692m, water reserves of about 8.6 million kW. Abundant in the river water, drop concentration, geological conditions are good, very favorable conditions for building a hydropower base. Upstream because of the terrain and geological conditions are good, flood loss, should the construction of high dams and large reservoirs, regulate runoff, in order to bring about favorable conditions for the downstream cascade development. Middle and lower segment open terrain, land-intensive, and widely distributed in limestone, karst development, should construction run-in, low-head power plants. 




Red River is a national water and electricity, "Bonanza," one of the main development goals for generating electricity, the main steps of the basic supply area power plant in southern China; power station construction could improve navigation conditions and completed all the steps will enable the downstream river Drainage of navigation; In addition, flood control, irrigation also has certain benefits. 




In 1981 by the National Energy Commission and the State Planning Commission to review through the auspices of the "Red River Comprehensive Utilization Planning Report," proposing that the whole river by Tianshengqiao 1 (dam plate dam), Tianshengqiao 2 (dam cable low dam), ping classes, Longtan, rock beaches, Dahua, 100 Longtan, Etan, and the Great Vine Gorge Qiaogong 10 development program, with a total installed capacity of 12.52 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 3.3882 million kW, annual power output 504.l 100 million kW &#183; h. 







7, Lancang River Hydropower Base 




Lancang River originates in Qinghai Province, flows into Yunnan, Tibet, after, in the southern Xishuangbanna borders out of the mouth of December, said after the Mekong River. Lancang River in China in a long 2000km, drop of about 5000m, drainage area 174000km2 (respectively, the three accounted River 44.4%, 90.9% and 23.4%), hydropower reserves of about 36.56 million kW, of which the main stream of about 25.45 million kW. River estuary from the commoner to the south December full 1240km, drop 1780m, drainage area 91000km2, exit at multi-year average flow of 2180m3 / s, annual runoff of 68.8 billion m3, water reserves of about 18 million kW. At the same time as non-ferrous metals in Yunnan Province varieties, large reserves, the State Planning Commission in the "Outline of the national land-use planning" in the Lancang River hydropower and non-ferrous base has been listed as one of the comprehensive development of the key areas. 




Lancang River is not only very rich in hydropower resources, but also has excellent topographic and geologic conditions, abundant water stability, and reservoir inundation loss, comprehensive utilization efficiency and good features, especially those of the downstream conditions, the most superior, was listed as the recent focus on developing river segment. The development of the Lancang River Cascade Hydropower Station, in addition to electricity to meet the needs of the province of Yunnan, but also to the power supply in Guangdong Province. According to preliminary planning, the mainstream minutes and 14-level development, including: the upper reaches of rivers (commoner an iron threshold) sub-slip tube Jiang, Jia Bi, Wu Long Lane, Toba, yellow board and iron, the threshold of six developers, with a total installed capacity of 7.06 million kW, to ensure to contribute 2.752 million kW, annual power output 37.22 billion kW &#183; h, the lower reaches of river (iron threshold of a Lincang Jiangqiao an estuary in Southern wax), completed in 1986, and by the Ministry, the provincial joint review of the recommendation adopted by the Planning Report fruit by Gong Bridge, Little Bay, Manwan, Dachaoshan, Nuozhadu, Jinghong, Ganlan Ba and Albanian estuarine 8 program development, with a total installed capacity of 14.31 million kW, annual power output 72.176 billion kW &#183; h. Since its pledge to contribute to a small Bay and two multi-year regulating Nuozhadu reservoirs compensation adjustment, up to 7.2131 million kW. 




Xiaowan Hydropower Station, located in Yunnan Province, and Fengqing Nanjian sector, dam length 3.8km, cross high mountains above 1000m, dam good geological conditions, the conditions suitable for constructing high dams and large reservoirs are steps in the "leading" reservoir, but also the development of key projects Lancang River. 300m of the High Dam was built a total capacity of 15.265 billion m3, can be not fully adjust for many years, 3.49 million mu of arable land inundated, migration and population of 28700 people. Power plant installed capacity of 4.2 million kW, a separate run-time to ensure that contributing 1.74 million kW, annual power output 18.2 billion kW &#183; h; Cascade joint operation, to ensure to contribute to 1.8455 million kW, annual power output 18.776 billion kW &#183; h. 




In late April 1991, Department of Energy, State Energy Investment Corporation, Guangdong Province, Yunnan Province, after repeated consultations, signed the "joint-venture development on the lower reaches of the Lancang River in Yunnan Province Cascade power plant agreement in principle." 







8, the upper reaches of Yellow River Hydropower Base 




The upper reaches of the Yellow River Longyangxia to Qingtongxia a total length of 1023km, Longyangxia over the drainage area above and Qingtongxia respectively 131420km2 and 270510km2, the total drop 1465m, planning to use drop 1115m. The average flow for many years Longyangxia section of 650m3 / s, Qingtongxia section of 1050m3 / s, water resources, reserves 11.33 million kW. The main objective of the development of this river is to generate electricity for the Northwest Territories to provide a stable and reliable power supply, Vision Northwest and North China, Southwest networking, for hydro-thermal performance of hydropower stations between and among different regulatory compensation adjustment, so that the potential of the three major power plant to the water grid play; the same time, the Yellow River, the middle with irrigation, flood control, Ice Prevention, water supply and other comprehensive utilization efficiency. The river has a favorable development conditions, primarily: a stable runoff, flooding small; topography, geological conditions are good, a lot of dam can be built dam; flood loss, for relocation of relatively simple; construction conditions are good, traffic is relatively convenient; power generation and utilization efficiency large; engineering quantity is small, less investment; survey and design the preliminary work done more fully. 




The river plan will Longyangxia, Laxiwa, Li Xia, Gongboxia, plot Shek Kip, Temple ditch Gap, Liujiaxia, Yanguoxia, 8 Gap, Small Gorge, Grand Gorge, Ugyen Gorge, a small Kuanyin, big willow , Shapotou, Qingtongxia 16 steps (such as taking Daliushu dam, compared with 15 programs) development, with a total use of head 111.8m, installed capacity of 14.1548 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 4.8722 million kW, annual power output 50.793 billion kW &#183; h. Longyangxia, Liujiaxia, small Guanyin (or large willow trees) were the three major reservoirs in the river first, middle and tail of a favorable location. Longyangxia is a multi-year regulating reservoir, with a total capacity of 24.7 billion m3, may be a general increase in all of its downstream cascade power station's annual power generation efficiency, to improve the power plant construction conditions. Small Guanyin (or large willow) reservoir can play a counter-regulatory role in adapting to the Yellow River estuary over the town of water for irrigation, flood control and security as well as Ice Prevention to the middle and lower reaches river recharge conditions, so that most of the Cascade River Longyangxia to Qingtongxia Hydropower can be run by industrial and agricultural water demand has become stable and reliable power supply. At present the river has been built Liujiaxia, Yanguoxia, 8 Gap, Qingtongxia, Longyangxia, Lijiaxia six power stations, following the Lijiaxia Hydropower Station, the plan proposed arrangement Great Gorge, black river gorge, Gongboxia, LAXIWA such as the construction of hydropower stations. 







9, the middle reaches of Yellow River Hydropower Base 





Yellow River is the North River estuary Tuoketuo County Town to yumenkou (Dragon) River river, usually known as Thoron segment. North River length of 725km, is the longest in the Yellow River valley section, with construction of high dams and large reservoirs of the terrain, geological conditions, and the loss of a smaller flood. The river drops a total of about 600m, the measured mean annual runoff of about 25 billion m3 (estuary town) to 32 billion m3 (Dragon Gate), relatively rich in hydropower resources, the initial planning capacity of 6.092 million kW, guaranteed to contribute 1.258 million kW, annual power output 19.29 billion kW &#183; h. Middle reaches of the Yellow River is the main source of the Yellow River flood sediment, gantry multi-year average sediment load 10.l million t, of which more than 85% range from the mouth of the town to the gantry. Reach for the development of cross-strait and North China Power Grid to provide peaking power, and coal-based Yellow River irrigation water supply and the creation of conditions; the same time striving to intercept sediment, reducing downstream river siltation, reducing the burden of Sanmenxia reservoir flood control. 




The Reach development by the long-term research and multi-program comparison, the proposed use of high dams and large reservoirs and low-head power plants and white layout program, top-down arrangement Wanjiazhai, Longkou, bridges, qikou, military crossing, three-way cross, Longmen , yumenkou 3 groups eight steps, you can better adapt themselves to Saudi Arabia and the Yellow River harnessing and development of water requirements. In the eight steps, the bridge hydropower station has been in operation for more than 20 years; Wanjiazhai, moraine mouth and Longmen is the largest three hydropower installed capacity. 




10, western Hunan Hydropower Base 




Hydropower base in western Hunan Province, Hunan, including submerged, and funding of water and wash water basin. Sanshui basin area of total 137,000 km2, of which about 100,000 km2 in Hunan Province reserves of hydropower resources totaled 10 million kW, of which there are 8.96 million in Hunan Province kW. 

Yuan River drainage area 90000 km2, length of 1050km, Hunan Province, in the main stream length 539km, drop 171m, estuaries average flow 2400m2 / s. Yuanshui has shui, Wu, water and other seven tributaries, Ganzhi water energy resources reserves reached 5.38 million kW, the part that may be developed in Hunan Province is about 4.6 million kW, annual power output 20.7 billion kW &#183; h, 60% of them concentrated in the River, 40% in the tributaries (of which the largest share of the West Water). In addition, flood water Yuanshui large, often associated with floods hit the Yangtze River, Dongting Lake region-to-tail Yan and a big threat, therefore, divided by the power generation in the development of task-based, but also solve the flood problem, an appropriate increase downstream flood control standards, to improve the navigation conditions. According to preliminary planning program, to be sub-care Yuanshui River mouth, Hongjiang, An Giang, Tiger River, Oshiro Lake, Wuqiangxi, Lingjintan 7 development, with a total installed capacity of 2.23 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 618,000 kW, annual power output 10.929 billion kW &#183; h. Tributaries of the scale of 25000 kW installed capacity of more than a total of nine hydropower stations, with a total installed capacity of 1.2053 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 329.5 thousand kW, annual power output 4.965 billion kW &#183; h, which feng shui on a hydropower station have been completed and 400,000 kW. 




Feng Shui length of 389km, drop 1439m, drainage area 18000 km2, most of the territory is located in Hunan Province, the main tributaries are rid of water and drizzle of water. Feng Shui River mouth to be sub-cold water, fish, lake, flower rock, wood Longtan, preferably red bridge, yanbodu, tea, forest river, three Jiangkou, Yan Chau 9 development, with a total installed capacity of 454.2 thousand kW, guaranteed to contribute to 82200 kW, annual power output 1.671 billion kW &#183; h, of which three Jiangkou hydropower station has been completed. River tributaries drizzle water leaching, Jiang mute, closed rock, Changtan River 4 development, the total installed capacity of 1.294 million power plant kW, guaranteed to contribute to 300,000 kW, annual power output 2.919 billion kW &#183; h. Tributary water Huang Hu Xie Hong Kong, New Street, Zhong-Jun Du, zaoshi 4 development, the total installed capacity of 351,000 power station kW, guaranteed to contribute to 5.0l 10000 kW, annual power output 745 million kW &#183; h. 





Owned water full 674km, valley area of 29000 km2, multi-year average flow of 780m3 / s, water resources, reserves 1.84 million kW, can be developed and medium-sized hydropower stations a total installed capacity of 1.07 million kW, annual power output to 5.3 billion kW &#183; h. Financing water development programs are: Tuo River (447.5 thousand kW) more than the main cascade hydropower stations are Inuki Tong, hole Tong, Sasa River 3, with a total installed capacity of 166,000 kW, annual power output 792 million kW. The following are deposited Zhexi Xikou, Jintang Chong, Majitang, white bamboo state, Xiu Hill, five hydropower stations with a total installed capacity of 465,000 kW, annual power output 2.23 billion kW &#183; h. Tuo River and the two hydropower stations Majitang has been completed. 




Yuan, Feng, capital of Sanshui cascade development programs, the planned total installed capacity of 6.613 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 1.7016 million kW, annual power output 265.6l 100 million kW &#183; h. 







The United States, such as poetry and painting of the Xin'anjiang Reservoir, because of the new China's first hydropower station - Xin'anjiang Hydropower Station formed an artificial lake. 




11, Fujian, Zhejiang, Jiangxi hydropower base 




Fujian, Zhejiang, Jiangxi and hydropower base, including Fujian, Zhejiang and Jiangxi provinces, theoretical potential of hydropower resources of approximately 23.3 million kW, may be developed installed capacity of about 16.8 million kW. The provinces as follows: 




1. Mountains in Fujian Province aspect, streams clouds, abundant rainfall, river gradient large theoretical potential hydropower resources 10.46 million kW, can be developed installed capacity of 7.05 million kW, of which more than 60% concentrated in the Minjiang River, followed by the Han , Jiulong River and other river systems and delivery. Min River is the province's largest river, the main stream length 577km, valley area of more than 60,000 km2, accounting for about half of the province's land area, water resources can be developed installed capacity 4.63 million kW, of which the main stream and its tributaries to build Creek, Shaxi large camphor Creek, Youxi such as water resources development conditions are better. In addition, the upper reaches of Hanjiang River tributary myuang Tingjiang as well as the cross-river hydropower resources development conditions are very favorable. According to a preliminary development plan, Fujian Province can be developed and medium-sized hydropower stations 59, with a total installed capacity of 6.16 million kW. Of which: The main power stations have been built there Gutianxi four steps, an sand, pool Lake, sand Xikou, Fan shield, nozzle, good light, Wan An, water, Dong. To be developed and the more favorable conditions for hydropower are: Tingjiang on the Yongding (cotton beach) hydropower station, with a total capacity of 2.214 billion m3, installed capacity of 600,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 88000 kW, annual power output 1.51 billion kW &#183; h, flooded farmland 3.82 million mu, migration, population 34600 people and it is the only southwest Fujian has a good storage capacity of the hydropower station, may serve as parts of the region and Guangdong Qian power supply and peak shaving services, and reduce flood plains Chaoshan . Jinshan hydropower installed capacity of 40000 kW, annual power output 140 million kW &#183; h, is more than Tingjiang River Shanghang River cascade in a medium-sized power plants, small scale projects, flooding 800 acres of arable land, migration, population 1,200 , good economic returns. Youxi street-level hydropower station, located in the upper reaches of Shuikou hydropower installed capacity of 400,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 52600 kW annual power output 598 million kW &#183; h, the total reservoir capacity of 2.37 billion m3, inundated 2.94 million mu of arable land, migration and population 3.3l 10000 people, when completed, to improve the outlet of hydropower to contribute to the guarantee. Other tributaries of the Minjiang River has a good hydropower development sites, such as the construction of the river anfengqiao (180,000 kW), large camphor Creek on Chung Hau (52000 kW), Youxi water on the East (5.1 10000 kW), Shaxi Xikou Wing to Sand River cascade of high-sand (50000 kW) and so on hydropower. In addition, the development of the qin myuang Creek on the Mountain (60000 kW), Zhouning (250,000 kW) 2 cascade hydropower stations, to promote the development of industrial and agricultural production in eastern Fujian Province have a great meaning. 





2. Theoretical potential hydropower resources of the province, Zhejiang, 6.06 million kW, can be developed installed capacity of 4.66 million kW. Qiantang River in the territory of the largest, mainstream length of 424km, valley to the plot 42000 km2, basin-wide installed capacity of hydropower resources can be developed 1.93 million kW; followed by the Ou River, main stream length of 376km, valley area 18000km2, in the upper reaches of river Multi-segment Canyon, drop large, water abundant hydropower resources can be developed installed capacity of 1.67 million kW, the development conditions were better. Originated in Zhejiang, Fujian and at the junction of Cave Temple Hill Feiyun River hydropower resources can be developed installed capacity of about 400,000 kW, development of more favorable conditions. According to a preliminary development plan, Zhejiang Province, can be developed 22 large and medium hydropower installed capacity of 4.31 million kW. One of the main hydropower stations have been built there Xin'anjiang, Fuchunjiang, Hunan town huangtankou, Jinshuitan, Tong, Maple Ridge. Qiantang River as a major power station has been developed, the future development focus is still Oujiang. Oujiang river-wide installed capacity of 1.46 million station plan kW, the cascade power stations to the provincial network and the East China power grid, transmission distance closer. In addition to Jinshuitan and tong, the Beach Pit sufficient conditions for exploiting the comparative advantage of the large-scale hydropower. The power plant installed capacity 600,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 83600 kW, annual power output 1.035 billion kW &#183; h, the total capacity of 4.15 billion m3 reservoir inundated about 3.1 million mu of arable land, migration and population of about 4.3 million people, can be multi-adjustable, power generation, greater efficiency. Fei Jiang Shan Hydropower Station on the installed capacity of 240,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 40200 kW, annual power output 434 million kW &#183; h, the total capacity of 2.858 billion m3 reservoir flooded about 1.22 million mu of arable land, migration and population of 30300 people, a comprehensive utilizing large, preparatory work for a good foundation. Beach Pit and Shanxi two should advance development and utilization of hydropower. In addition, the proposed extension of Xin'anjiang, Hunan town, such as hydropower Huangtankou, expanding the size of machine, respectively 90.25,10.0,5.2 million kW. 




3. Jiangxi Province in the relative lack of energy, but the mountains and rivers and more theoretical potential of hydropower resources of about 6.82 million kW, can be developed installed capacity of 5.11 million kW. Gan River longitudinal central province, the river length 769km, valley area of 83500 km2, water resources can be developed installed capacity of 2.2 million kW, is the province's most resource-rich river water. Secondly, such as Xiushui, Zhang water tributaries of Utah Jiang, Nadekawa there are some good hydro dam. According to a preliminary development plan, Jiangxi Province and medium-sized hydropower stations 37 can be developed, installed capacity of 3.7 million kW. Which have been built mainly hydroelectric power station extension forest, on the Utah Jiang and Wan-an. As Jiangxi Province over hills, valleys and basins and white, flood loss so large as to most of the hydropower station is not developed. Focus on the future development of Xiushui and the Gan River. Xiushui tributaries dongjin power plants, installed capacity of 60000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 10500 kW, annual power output 116 million kW &#183; h, the total reservoir storage capacity of 795 million m3 flooded 7860 acres of arable land, migration and population of about 8600 people, 1988 has been further optimized design, overall efficiency is good, yes Xiushui the "dragon head" station. Power compensation under the run-off needs to be expanded Zhelin Hydropower 200,000 kW. According to the State Planning Commission in October 1990 approved the "Gan River in Jiangxi Province River Basin Planning Report," Gan Jiang River downstream river by Wan An, Taihe, Shi Hu Tong, Three Gorges, Wing Tai, Longtoushan six steps for development , the recent focus on the development of Wan-an, to the Three Gorges River. 










Changbai Mountain Jingpohu 







12, Northeast hydropower bases 




Hydropower base in the northeast border river, including Heilongjiang River, Mudanjiang River, the second upper reaches of the Songhua River, Yalu River valley (including the Hun River) and the Nen River basin, the planned total installed capacity of 11.3155 million kW, annual power output 30.868 billion kW &#183; h. The river or river basin are briefly explained below: 




1. Heilongjiang River Heilongjiang River on the border stream full-length 2890km, the natural drop 3l3m, water resources, reserves (640 / 2) 10000 kW. Heilongjiang, the middle reaches of the Sino-Soviet border rivers with a total length 1890km. Midstream taipinggou Canyon, Canyon exit taipinggou control of the drainage area for more than 866,000 km2, multi-year average flow of 4720m3 / s. Upstream from the Middle Kingdom to the Zeya Luo estuary length 895km, mostly mountainous, concentrated most of the gap in Heilongjiang, engineering, geological and topographic conditions better, the choice of dam more. Most of the river section of this community are in the upper reaches of power plant dam. The middle reaches from the mouth to the Zeya Fuyuan (Ussuri River mouth) length of 995km, the average river gradient is about 0.09 &#8240;, because the two sides open flat terrain, and affected by the flood control dam for the development of small, only in taipinggou Canyon near Exit taipinggou has favorable conditions for the construction of hydropower stations. The main advantage of this sector of the river section is abundant water, good geological conditions, construction materials sufficient traffic conditions in general, can be arrived by boat on the dam. Heilongjiang's development objective is power generation, flood control and navigation, to the main electricity generation. After the Soviet Union a number of contacts between the two countries, both developed by the major goals are different emphases, but for the joint development of Heilongjiang River is a positive, a number of problems in the talks has been made in the same or essentially the same views. At present, the Chinese side of Heilongjiang on the middle reaches of the conditions of a development of eight dam to form the cascade development of the nine comparison programs, to analyze and compare the initial planning of the total installed capacity of (820 / 2) 10000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to (187.4 / 2) 10000 kW, annual electricity production (270.88 / 2) 100 million kW &#183; h. Heilongjiang cascade development is still in the planning stage. 




2. Mudanjiang Mudanjiang River downstream of the right bank of the Songhua River, a major tributary to control the drainage area 39038km2, length of 705km, the natural drop 869m, water resources, reserves 516.8 thousand kW, total installed capacity of hydropower resources can be developed 1.071 million kW, have been developed 13.2 10000 kW (including hydropower Jingpohu 96000 kW, while several small hydropower stations). Mudanjiang downstream to the Yangtze River Tun Chaihe between the rich in hydropower resources, stretching high and steep mountain sides, valleys, narrow, there are good conditions for the construction of hydropower stations, planning recommendation lotus, Erdaogou Yangtze Tuen three development programs, Lotus for the first phase of project. This three total installed capacity of hydropower stations 820,000 kW, accounting for 939,000 kW of resources to be developed to 87%. Heilongjiang Province Mudanjiang River Basin is located in the central part of the eastern power grid, close to the electricity load centers, the region north-south transportation network, transportation is very convenient. Topographic conditions of major dam good, dam near the soil stone sufficient; adverse conditions are reservoir inundation losses. Mudanjiang development objective is to generate electricity mainly both flood control and irrigation. The first phase of the project Lotus hydropower station, located in Magnolia Township in Hailin County, three sets at the village 2km downstream of the reservoir total storage capacity 42.14m3, have many years of adjusting performance, is a key project Mudanjiang cascade development. Power plant installed capacity of 440,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 62000 kW, annual power output 800 million kW &#183; h. Stone dam near the soil is rich in reclaimer easy terrain to facilitate construction of the proposed earth dam. The main problem is submerged more than others, take 80000 mu of farmland inundated, immigration into the 36300. 




3. Second Songhua River Songhua river upstream second chief of 803km, the natural drop 1556m, which can make use of drop 613.7m; drainage area 74345km3, of which more than the control Fengman Hydropower accounts for 58% of the drainage area; the mouth of multi-year average flow of 538m3 / s. Basin water resources theory of deposits was 1.3816 million kW, can be developed hydropower sites have 58 installed capacity of 3.8124 million kW, annual power output 7.093 billion kW &#183; h; has been developed 13 hydroelectric installed capacity of 2.4633 million kW, accounting for 65% of installed capacity can be developed. Among the larger institutions have a second Songhua River on the fullness, Redstone, Baishan three hydropower stations, a total installed capacity of 2.424 million kW (including fullness Enlargement 170,000 kW), accounting for 98% of installed capacity has been developed . 




4. The Yalu River (including the Hun River) as the Yalu River, Korea and the two boundary rivers, all s more than 800 km, from the Changbai County, to drop into the sea about 680m, a total drainage area 59143km2, China accounted for 32000km2 side when the mouth except North Korea trans-basin diversion 5326km2). River area is a continental climate, abundant rainfall in the basin, multi-year average rainfall of 87lmm, from upstream to downstream increase. Most of the Yalu River in the mountains, river bend, the more steep than the drop, reserves of hydropower resources of the main stream about (212.5 / 2) 10000 kW. River to the mouth from the Changbai County, after China, North Korea both sides, and currently a total of 12 steps, that is, pointed south, on the Wei-son, 13 Erdaogou, 12 Bay, 9 Erdaogou, Linjiang, Yunfeng , Phellodendron, Weiyuan, water Fung, Pacific Bay, meaning the state, the total installed capacity of power plants (253.3 / 2) 10000 kW, an annual generation capacity (100 / 2) 100 million kW &#183; h. One medium-sized hydropower stations have been built there Yunfeng, Wei-yuan, Pacific Bay, the water abundance 4; out the preliminary design are: Linjiang and two hydropower plants in Sinuiju, a total of six hydropower installed capacity (228 / 2) 10000 kW, year generating capacity (91.2 / 2) 100 million kW &#183; h. 




5. Nen River Nen River is the source of the Songhua River, from the cradle to the Sancha River length 1106km, drainage area 260665km2. Basin is a continental climate, hot and rainy in summer, winter, cold dry, usually in the 500mm annual rainfall is about 6 to September rainfall accounts for 70 ~ 80%. Nen River Basin water resources are mainly distributed in the mainstream and its tributaries on the right (Gan River, Tenormin River, chaor River, Taoer River), according to preliminary planning, can be developed 3 ~ 250,000 kW of cascade hydropower stations 15, with a total installed capacity of capacity of 1.266 million kW, guaranteed to contribute to 264.5 thousand kW, annual power output 3.428 billion kW &#183; h. For the River Nen River upstream of the town above, the preliminary recommendation is currently lying Du River, nest River, solid-solid river, kumo Tuen four development programs, solid-solid River Hydropower Station for the first phase of the project. The power station installed capacity 175,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 34900 kW, annual power output 420 million kW &#183; h, the total capacity of 9.437 billion m3 reservoir inundated nearly 9 million mu of arable land, migration more than 5400. Middle River (Nen Town to Boosey) and Boosey water conservancy project is an irrigation, flood control mainly with large-scale comprehensive utilization of power generation projects, but also North-South Water Transfer Project of the major water projects. The hub of the total reservoir storage capacity is 6.312 billion m3, power plant installed capacity of 250,000 kW, guaranteed to contribute to 37300 kW, annual power output 660 million kW &#183; h. Tributaries - Gan glandulosa Jiatun hydropower better conditions, has twice made a preliminary design phase of the survey and design. The power plant installed capacity of 123.3 thousand kW, guaranteed to contribute to 24600 kW, annual power output 331 million kW &#183; h, the total reservoir capacity of 2.55 billion m3, of about 5.58 million mu of arable land inundated, migration of about 9,500 people. Development objectives in order to power the main power station, taking into account the downstream flood control. The downstream segment of the water resources are mainly distributed in the right side of the tributaries (Tenormin River, chaor River and Taoer River), on small and medium hydropower stations are the specific development plan to be studied in future river basin planning to determine.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Chinese Super Project - New Zhengzhou Railway Station 

Chinese Super Project - New Zhengzhou Railway Station 


Source: China Transportation Network 










The new station is located in Zhengzhou, Henan Province, Zhengzhou City, Chung Dong New Area, from the International Exhibition Center, about three kilometers south-east, in Jin Shui Road and Commercial Road are among the new 107 National Highway on both sides, is the Beijing-Guangzhou-Shenzhen Passenger Line and the Dan Wu Duan Lan-passenger cross line interchange station. 




The new design range Zhengzhou Railway Station a total area of 219.07 hectares, building area of 35 million square meters, the station house about 40 million yuan investment, there are 16 stations, a total of 34 shares of Tao. Which is line 4, to the hair line 30. 1 to 8 sites in North Canton-line platform, 10 to 16 passenger platform is the Lan-line platform, Platform No. 9 share. What side is the VIP platform waiting room, station office and equipment space. Station house is divided into five layers, including the ground floor, elevated floor, elevated two-story, basement, underground layer. Line the lower hub for the transfer station hall, could be linked East and West square foot channel. On both sides of a passenger out of the North-South Corridor, and parking in central stations set up transit passengers waiting hall, the site has six metro rail transit entrances and exits. 




In the rail transit planning, the Zhengzhou urban rail transport network composed by the five lines, are currently in the planning stage, in which east-west Line 1, Line 4 from north to south through the new Zhengzhou Railway Station, was cross-shaped intersection at the hub of the bottom at the same time reserved for the future of New Line orbital station house. 




Chinese Academy of Sciences of comprehensive data submitted by the experts predicted that by 2020, the Zhengzhou Railway Station railway passenger capacity of 53 million passengers to send people (including transit passengers), in 2030 to 110 million people; in 2010, road traffic is expected to 12.15 million passenger terminal people, 2015 34 million people in 2020 to 45 million people in 2030 to 64.9 million people. Such rapid development of traffic needed to build a set of public railway passenger and freight traffic, commercial warehousing, leisure and entertainment integrated transport hub. 




At present, high-speed railway passenger transportation center station (ie Passenger Station), the new long-distance passenger transportation center station center of Zhengzhou Railway container freight station (already opened construction), Zhengzhou national trunk highway Logistics Hong Kong (already opened construction), etc. are listed as key in Henan Province project transportation projects, they are planning will include the new integrated transport hub in Zhengzhou. 





In February 2008, at the Ministry of Railways Organization's "new Zhengzhou Railway Station" concept, program design bidding, Germany GMP, United Kingdom ATKL, South Korea 3 Anhe national professional institute a number of well-known railway, civil construction and design units participate in the bidding, after 3 months of screening, South Africa Institute of Architectural Design at one stroke Outright get the design right. 




South Africa Institute of Architectural Design creation program in a very good solution to the traffic organization, graphic functions, spatial relations, natural ventilation, lighting and other technical issues, based on the integration of a rich historical and cultural connotation of Henan and geographical features, shaped the very characteristics architectural style and detail. 




Vigorous atmosphere of the program's main facade is designed to shape the focus: urban modeling the door facade contains bronze - ding the image, but also has "double with pot," as a harmonious composition. The whole station is like an abstract sculpture, heavy steady, seamless, reflecting the Henan Zhongyuan culture as a representative of cultural identity. Construction tilt corner reveals a powerful force, the overall sense of speed on the formation of the movement reflects the characteristics of the construction of contemporary traffic. 




The use of architectural detail and interior design derived from the "Lotus Crane side pot" motif, forming the subject of architectural details, inside and outside the echo, harmonization, and further reflects the bronze culture of Yi Yun. Composition on the facade of the station house to break the main part of the conventional mode of separation with the viaduct, construction seamless combination of subject and the viaduct, directly from the square where they stand, magnificent. 




In September 2007, the new Zhengzhou Railway Station Station roadbed earthwork has begun construction of high-speed railway passenger transport in Zhengzhou Central Station has been under construction.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Kunming New International Airport 

- China's 4th largest aviation hub in the airport 
The total investment: 23.1 billion 

Project duration: 2006 - 2008 





New international airport is located in Kunming Guandu District Board Town muddy pond, a total investment of more than 23 billion yuan, of which the main project investment of around 15 billion yuan. 




Outline the overall point of view, the new airport was the tree, all the office and staff living quarters, etc. are located in the root of the above "trunk" on the terminal building, apron, runway and other locations are located in the branches leaves. Planning Kunming new airport has four runways, 108 aircraft parking bays, the two groups are located in the apron on both sides of the runway. The runway from the Road similarities between the fast, convenient and timely vacate the runway after the plane landed, to meet the more planes taking off and landing. 




The layout of the airport, the most central and most beautiful is the terminal. Appearance throughout the terminal wings like a flying swallow. Terminal to adopt a framework structure and a large number of glass curtain wall appears to be very transparent. "Person"-shaped glass roof tile, lighting is better. Swallows under the wings is the departure and arrival halls, swallow the waist and the arc-shaped tail, is boarding channel. Channel on both sides, round arc-shaped distribution of the number of parking bays. Check-in parking bays along the channel and between the bridge approach, visitors can walk a few steps into the aircraft cabin, no longer have to take the car ferry. 





The new airport is not just airports, but also one that highway, railway and civil aviation organic integration of a comprehensive transportation hub. The new airport in the mesh-like rail, road center, formed a hub airport, the aviation, railways, roads combine to form a mutual convergence, complementarity and integration of a comprehensive transportation system. 




The completion of the new Kunming international airport will greatly boost Kunming, Yunnan Province, as well as economic and social progress, one of the remarkable achievements that future investors to Kunming, European and American countries do not have such trouble as it is now. Prior to Kunming Airport was not a country gateway airport, do not have the "landing sign" function, so that Europe and the United States and other foreign investors to take a first-Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou to Kunming before. 




After the completion is expected in 2008, the new Kunming airport's annual passenger throughput is expected to reach 1600-18000000 passengers, cargo throughput increased to 400,000 tons


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Sichuan-East Gas Transmission 

The total investment: 63.2 billion yuan 




Sichuan is the second West-East Gas Transmission to build another one in China after the great energy in promoting energy structure adjustment, promoting the western resource advantages into economic advantages important to the meaning. Sichuan-East Gas Transmission Project west city east Shanghai, passing through six provinces and two cities, five times across the Yangtze River, the route length of 1,700 kilometers, is China's natural gas pipeline network backbone an important component. The Three Gorges Project is added, natural gas and the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, the diversion after another major state-level key projects, the project's total investment amounting to approximately 63.2 billion yuan. 




At present, the Sichuan Gas to East natural gas transmission pipeline to send Puguang plant has been basically completed and the laying of the region. Puguang Gas Field, as the East Sichuan Gas Transmission Project's main supply source, is by far the largest scale, the highest abundance of marine giant gas fields. The end of 2006, Puguang gas field has proven reserves reached 356.1 billion cubic meters. 




Sinopec plans to supply the end of 2008 the amount of more than 10 billion cubic meters in 2009, Puguang gas field to transport 15 billion cubic meters annually of natural gas. This number is equivalent to the total output of natural gas last year, the 1 / 4.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

The latest Beijing Subway plans 






Metro Line 1: apple - Zhangjiawan Town 

Apple Orchard - Old Town Road - octagonal amusement park - Yuquan Road - Wukesong - Wanshoulu - Gongzhufen - Military Museum - Muxidi - Lishi - Fuxingmen - Xidan - Tiananmen Square West - Tiananmen Square East - Wangfujing - East Single - Jianguomen - Wing Lane - Trade - Tai Wang Road - 4 Hui - 4 Huidong - Gaobeidian - Dingfuzhuang - Shuangqiao - Yangzha - Bali Qiao - Tongzhou Beiyuan - Orchard - Jiu Keshu - Pear -- Stadium - Dobashi - Zhangjiawan Town 

Ps: parenthetic mouth, where Batong has become a part of the No. 1 line. In fact, the Batong itself is attached, only after the construction of Xiu-Fang would like to close part of the money, so now is the transfer mechanism, such as full subway opened up a few years later, charging system will change, or eight will be become a part of Line 1. 




Metro Line 2: Xizhimen Urban Ring 

Xizhimen? - Jishuitan? - Gulou Street? - Andingmen - Lama Temple? - Dongzhimen? - Dongsishitiao? - Chaoyang door? - Jianguomen? - Beijing Railway Station - Chongwenmen? - The front door? - Peace Doors - Xuanwumen? - Changchunjie - Fuxingmen? - Fuchengmen? - Chegongzhuang - Xizhimen? 




Metro Line 3: small coal plants - Cui Ge Zhuang 

Small coal plants - Che Daogou - Purple Bamboo - White Stone Bridge - Exhibition Hall - Xizhimen - Green Lane - Changqiao - Dianmen - Broad Street - Zhangzizhonglu - Dongsishitiao - Workers Stadium - Changhong Qiao? - Agricultural Exhibition Hall Road - Liulitun - Douge Zhuang - Quad Home - Jiuxianqiao - the Taiwan Road - West 8 rooms - Wu Kwong Street Central - Wangjing Garden - Laiguangying - Good gezhuang - Cui Ge Zhuang - Shunyi - Pinggu 




Metro Line 4: Changping - Shilihe 

Changping - set Si - Elegant Garden - Huilongguan - Century Plaza Road - Qinghe Xiaoying - supernatant - Xue-Qing Lu - Tsinghua East Road - study 4 - Chi Village - Peony Garden - North Taipingzhuang - Iron Lion Cemetery - Jishuitan -- Xinjiekou - Green Lane - West, 4 - provision of before - Xidan? - Xuanwumen? - food market Mouth - Taoranting Road - Beijing South Railway Station - Yangqiao - Mu Xiyuan - Liujiayao - Fangzhuang - Shilihe 




Subway Line 5: Xiaotangshan - songjiazhuang 

Xiaotangshan - Taipingzhuang North - Taipingzhuang - Lishuiqiao North - Lishuiqiao - Ocean Square - Datun - Dry poplar - North Tucheng Road - west bridge of peace - peace Beijie - Lama Temple - Beixinqiao - Zhang Zizhong Road - East 4 - Dengshikou - Dongdan - Chongwenmen - ciqikou - Temple of Heaven East Gate - Puhuangyu - Liujiayao - songjiazhuang 




Subway Line 6: Mentougou - Yangzha 

Mentougou - Wu Lu - West Balizhuang - Space Bridge - White heap child - Fuwai - Fuchengmen - West, 4 - Xi'an Gate - Forbidden City - Beach - East 4 - Chaoyang Gate - East Bridge - Hu Jia Lou - Hongmiao - ci Cloud Temple - shilipu - Youth Road - Takai - Dingfuzhuang North - Tube Zhuang - Yangzha 




Subway Line No. 7: Beijing West Railway Station - South Garden 

Beijing West Railway Station - Canton outside - Guang An Men - Niujie - Caishikou - Hu Fangqiao - Pearl City exit - ciqikou - Happiness Street - Guangqumen - Shuangjing - Jiulong Mountain - Large rural Pavilion - tangjia Village - Banbidian - Small Rural Pavilion - South Garden 




Subway Line 8: Olympic Village Station - 6 camps 

Olympic Village Station - Olympic Village South Station - North Star Road - Huangsi - Gulou Street - Bell and Drum Tower - to Yasukado - Beach - Donghuamen - Tiananmen Square East - the front door - Pearl City exit - Flyover - Yongdingmen - Mu Xiyuan - South Top Village - dahongmen - and the cemetery - three camps - 6 camps 




Subway Line 9: Xiangshan - GUO Gong Zhuang 


Xiangshan - are blue flag - car flag - Summer Palace - Lotus Lane - Zhongguancun - Haidian Huangzhuang - Stone Bridge - Weigong village - White Stone Bridge - Chegongzhuang West - White heap child - Military Museum - Beijing West Railway Station - 6 Lane Bridge - Qi Lizhuang - East Street - YIHAI Garden - GUO Gong Zhuang North - GUO Gong Zhuang 




Metro Line 10: Haidian - Coking Plant 

Haidian - Haidian Huangzhuang - Zhichun Road - West Tucheng Road - Peony Garden - Health Dement - North Star Road - Ahn Jung-li - North Tucheng Road - Shaoyaoju - 10 bead Village - Liangmaqiao - Changhong Qiao - Hu Jia F - International Trade - Shuangjing - Jinsong - Flat Land - Furnace wa Lake - Great Willow - Yufa head - Coking Plant 




Line 10: Liang Ma Qiao - eastern dam 

Liang Ma Qiao - wheat Shop - Jiuxianqiao - Single-shop - eastern dam 




Light Rail Line 11: songjiazhuang - Yizhuang Terminus 

Songjiazhuang - Shaw Village - Fuyuan Village - Ronghua Road - Wing King Street - Wing Cheong Street - BDA terminus 




Light Rail Line 12: Beijing South Railway Station - huangcun 

Beijing South Railway Station - Caihuying - Yuquanying - new issue to - Xihongmen - Fuk Community - Xin-ri - huangcun 




Light Rail Line 13: Xizhimen - Dongzhimen 

Xizhimen - Great Bell Temple - Zhichun Road - Wudaokou - on the ground - Xi Erqi - Long Ze - Huilongguan - Huo Ying - Lishuiqiao - Beiyuan - Wangjing West - Shaoyaoju - Guang Xi Men -- Liu-fang - Dongzhimen 




No. 13 Line: Zhichun Road - inlaid red flag 

According to reports, on the 13th Line west Wangjing West Station, east Beijing Capital International Airport, the line length of 18.15 kilometers. Ground line is about 1.63 kilometers, is about 12.82 kilometers overhead lines, ground is about 3.7 kilometers off the assembly line. A total of nine stations across the board. Passengers can walk through up and down through the subway, the airport terminal. 

According to the plan, 13 feeder roads and urban rail connecting the start along the planned Beijing-shun new road extension, and then north along the river south of the planned North Nanbin Lu stream between the green north of east. Drainage in the South Lake Road and the planned Metro Line 3 of the elevated area perpendicular to the intersection. The Wangjing Station, Wangjing North Station, Wangjing East station to the ground, across the capital, the airport highway, into the green belt, parallel to the airport side roads. Gao station via the North from the elevated landing. Parallel to the extension of the airport highway. In the Welcome Road, south side of the bridge on the 1st turn right to enter the terminal west of the terminus. 




Magnetic Airport Express Line: Dongzhimen - Beijing Capital International Airport


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Your wide high-speed railway 







The total investment: 85.8 billion yuan 

Project Duration: 2008 - 2014 









October 13, 2008, China's northwest and southwest areas of transport connecting the Pearl River Delta, "main artery" - Guiyang-Guangzhou express rail project groundbreaking ceremony was held in Guilin, Guangxi. Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Dejiang attended the mobilization meeting started and announced the official start of your build-Canton Railway Corporation. 




Your starting point for the broad fast-Guiyang Railway total length of 857 kilometers, of which 301 kilometers in Guizhou, Guangxi and 348.5 kilometers in Guangdong, the territory of 207.5 kilometers, across the board total of Guiyang North, Duyun East, Rongjiang, Guilin West, Hezhou, Zhaoqing North, New Foshan, Guangzhou and 30 new stations along the line of electrified railways. Target speed of passenger trains to 200 kilometers per hour, and set aside the speed of space, planning a daily transport capacity of 100 pairs of passenger and cargo each year 25 million tons, the total project duration of six years, the total investment estimated 85.8 billion yuan , in which project investment 81.26 billion yuan, 4.54 billion yuan acquisition of locomotives and rolling stock from the Ministry of Railways and Guizhou, Guangxi, Guangdong joint venture. 




After the completion of the project, passengers take the train from Guiyang to Guangzhou from the current 20 hours reduced to 6 hours. At present, the Guiyang-Guangzhou railway line will be through the Hunan-Guizhou Railway East to Zhuzhou, Hunan, and then onward to reach Guangzhou, Beijing-Guangzhou line southward. This is not only time-consuming, and given the already overburdened cause an even greater burden on the Beijing-Guangzhou line. Wide, rather then taking the fast lane of a straight line through the Guilin, Guangxi, Hezhou and other places, direct access to a new hub in Guangzhou, the Guangzhou Railway Station, greatly reducing time-consuming, but also will greatly ease the load on the relevant lines. Gui-Canton Railway and the newly started construction this year, Yu-Lan railway project is completed, China's northwest and southwest to connect the Pearl River Delta, Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macao's rapid rail logistics channel will be opened up. 




At the same time, with the neighboring Guangxi Guizhou Province is accelerating the South Canton High Speed Railway (Nanning - Guangzhou) in advance. Nanning to Guangzhou high-speed rail is being launched later from Nanning to Guangzhou will only need three hours, so close to the coast makes the transfer of industries in Guangxi will become a good choice. 







"Eleventh Five-Year" period will increase the size of the central and western railway network Jinsan Cheng 




"Eleventh Five-Year" period, the Ministry of Railways passenger line in the building at the same time, will focus on strengthening the central and western railway construction, in 2010, only the total size of the western railway network will be 35,000 km, central and western railway network will increase the size of 25 &#37; and 27%. 




At present, the Lan-Chongqing railway preparatory work proceeded smoothly, the state has organized a group of experts to assess the project proposal to be formally approved, you can start the construction. Lan-Chongqing railway trunk road network in the west, the northwest and southwest regions between the two exchange a convenient, fast passenger and freight simultaneously a major thoroughfare. 




To Dali to Ruili, Dali to Shangri-La's "north west extension" project focused on the climax of railway construction in Yunnan has also started. "Eleventh Five-Year" period, Yunnan railway construction investment of about 500 billion yuan by 2010 will increase by 1,100 km of new railway lines, compared with 2005 increased by 50%, which means for every million square kilometers in Yunnan Province has a railway mileage will reach 87. 8 km, compared with 2005 growth of 50%.

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Eleventh Five-year plan in Tibet Highway Traffic 




- From the days of the recent local 








-------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------ 

The total investment: 43 billion yuan 

Project duration: 2006 - 2010 




"Eleventh Five-Year" period, the Tibet Autonomous Region plans to invest highway construction 43.0 billion total length of highways of 50,000 km, high-grade highways zero breakthrough, advanced, sub-high road to reach 18&#37;. 




"Eleventh Five-Year" period, in accordance with "the overall planning, phased implementation, according to local conditions, before the complicated ones" principle, the basic reconstruction completed Qinghai-Tibet Highway, Cheng Zhang highway, Sichuan-Tibet Highway, Yunnan-Tibet Highway and the 5-channel Highway and the completion Xinjiang-Tibet Highway and Sichuan-Tibet Northern Line 70% of the transformation task, the completion of coverage "One River and Two River" Valley of the Tibetan economy in the construction of trunk. At the same time, combined with the building of new socialist countryside in Tibet goals, and strive to change the current Tibet, there are 25 towns, 1459 formed the village inaccessible by road, thus enabling the towns and formed the village access rate of up to 99% and 80%, and to achieve new breakthroughs in the development of highway transportation in Tibet. 




It is understood that, "15" period, total investment in Tibet highway 15.27 billion yuan. 5 years to solve the 21 counties asphalt roads and solve the 70 towns and 642 villages formed access problems. As of the end of 2005, the region total length of highways has reached 43,717 kilometers. 





Road transport is the Tibet Autonomous Region, the most important integrated transport mode bears the region 95% of freight traffic and 80% of passenger traffic is the lifeblood of economic development in Tibet is a guarantee of political stability is the basis of national security is a social the progress of the bridge ties and national unity. In the special natural and geographical conditions in Tibet Highway is the overall goal of building a moderately prosperous society of "get rich road"; is to promote economic and social development of the "progressive way"; it is to build a socialist harmonious society and achieving long-term stability in Tibet "stable path "; is to consolidate the southwest border of the motherland," Defense Road. "


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Nigerian Railway Modernization Project 

Chinese company 


Nigerian Railway Modernization Project 

-------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------ 

The total investment: 8.3 billion U.S. dollars 

Project duration: 2006 - 2015 





China-Africa Cooperation Forum summit on the eve of Beijing, China and Nigeria signed a contract for the construction of a length of 1315 kilometers in Nigeria 8.3 billion cost of two-lane standard gauge railway, which is the largest contract to date of Chinese enterprises in international engineering contracting projects. 




"This construction of the railway on the China-Nepal is a win-win for both sides." Yesterday, an official at the Ministry of Railways, "First Financial Daily", said the one hand, Nigeria's economy can be rapid development, while others On the one hand, China also through the export of technology and equipment to increase the volume of trade in Africa. 




This new railway projects, from Lagos to Kano, connected to the largest city in Nigeria and even West Africa, Lagos and the capital Abuja. The total length of track-laying up to 2730 kilometers. Circuit design for the whole interchange, all closed, and the use of automatic blocking chain computer system, a total of 25 stations and two locomotives and rolling stock maintenance plant. Design driving speed of 150 kilometers, all use technical standards for China's railway construction. 




October 31, 2006 early morning, the project signing ceremony in the Nigerian capital Abuja, while the bid is the Founder of the China Railway Construction Corporation and its subsidiary, China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation. Nigerian President Olusegun Obasanjo presided over the signing ceremony of the day, Turkey and Nigeria, Group Managing Director Lin Rong new high-level officials representing the Turkish Ministry of Transportation Group and the Government of Nigeria signed the agreement. Lin Rong, general manager of China and Turkey, a new group, said the railway modernization project in Nepal Nepal is a major event in bilateral exchanges, but also a symbol of China-Africa friendship and cooperation. 




Ministry of Railways Project Management Center, an expert interview with this reporter, said that since the railway technical standards used in all Chinese railway construction, it means that they will import Chinese technology and equipment, locomotives, which China, no doubt, also a good thing. 




In April 2006, China's Export-Import Bank and the Nigerian Ministry of Finance signed a memorandum of 2.5 billion U.S. dollars in loans, Nigeria decided to come up with one of at least 10 billion U.S. dollars, while providing the appropriate matching funds for rail modernization. 




According to reports, the last century 70's, the Tanzania-Zambia Railway built with Chinese assistance, but also to teach the railway maintenance, technology, management know-how to each other. 




China and Africa will be executive vice president of Research HUANG Ze-chuen, said: "China and Africa relations are political, economic, technological, and cultural all-round." Through the development of African countries wish to resources, access to finance, economic development, we can provide them to Africa needed technology, equipment, joint development of resources so that the Chinese companies to get a good efficiency, the ultimate aim to achieve win-win situation. 




Nigeria is Africa's largest oil producer and the world's sixth largest oil exporter, is also the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) member. Coal reserves of about 2.75 billion tons, for the sole coal producer in West Africa.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------

CNPC oil projects in Sudan 

The total investment: 7 billion U.S. dollars 

Project duration: 1997 - 2015 










In 1997, the China National Petroleum Group Holdings 40&#37; of the Greater Nile oil company established in Western countries began to develop out of southern Sudan's oil. Since then, the oil workers were on the wave of wave move to that distant place. 




"There's hard, in the country simply can not imagine." Petroleum six company managers with high Zhang said. His 1999 work in that time, employees need for any daily necessities, toothpaste, soap and biscuits and so on, must be from the capital, Khartoum - China's capital, just as in Northwest China, a small town - air over , two or three times a week, "simply not available on the street." 




In Sudan, active in more and more Chinese people (said to have 30000 people): They open a restaurant, run the farm, open gas station, selling Chinese goods, the construction of a variety of high-rise buildings in the capital, including the new president's residence . Chinese people eager to share this war-torn country ushered in a new consumer era. 




In the eyes of Western countries, Sudan is still a restricted area in business. Last month, by the United States, "Foreign Policy" magazine and the Peace Foundation Award of the failed states index 2007 report, the Sudan is considered the world's most turbulent countries, followed by Iraq. 




Sudan Ministry of Finance and National Economy Minister Ahmed Magzoub said that China's total investment in Sudanese oil industry more than 60 billion U.S. dollars, in industry and agriculture on the non-oil direct investment reached 300 million U.S. dollars. China is Sudan's largest foreign investor. 





For Africa "can afford the energy," the most typical items than in the oil-oil projects in Sudan. This project set upstream exploration and downstream refining process, plus one from the southern oil fields to a length of 1370 kilometers northeast of Port Sudan oil pipeline in one fell swoop to make a net importer of oil from the Sudan into a net oil exporter, and to achieve the oil industry, upstream and downstream integration, but not rest solely on the export of crude oil. The great development of the oil industry, but also so that only a population of more than 30 million of the Sudan embarked on a path of rapid economic growth, GDP growth in recent years in excess of 6%. 




CNPC in Sudan's oil project, has also become a model for the new era in Sino-African cooperation projects, a model. The success of Sudan's oil industry has also become the oil into other African oil states of the card. 




In 2007, CNPC overseas oil production exceeded 60 million tons, equivalent to a re-Daqing oil field, in which Sudan's oil project's oil output will more than 10 million tons. 
















Niger, CNPC won the largest oil field to be invested 5 billion U.S. dollars 




June 2, the oil companies and the Government of Niger signed a development of Nigeria, "agadem oil exploration blocks," the cooperation agreement, CNPC will invest in three years, five billion U.S. dollars to develop the block. 




3, according to Reuters reports, "agadem oil exploration blocks," has proven oil reserves are 3.24 billion barrels. In addition to five billion U.S. dollars investment in development of these blocks, the oil will also build an annual handling one million tons of crude oil refinery and a 2,000-kilometer oil pipeline. 




Reuters news agency commented that the oil and signed by the Government of Niger, "agadem oil exploration blocks" oil exploration agreement, the expansion of China in sub-Saharan Africa's oil-rich region. The Republic of Niger is located in a landlocked country, the south of the Sahara, an area of 1.26 million square kilometers, a population of about 11 million, is the world's third-largest uranium producer. 




Agadem (Agadem) oil block a total area of 28,000 square kilometers. Scale is only second in the oil in Sudan's oil project.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

Belinga iron ore project in Africa and Gabon 

-------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------ 

The total investment: 2.7 billion U.S. dollars 

Project Duration: 2008 - 2033 

July 8, 2008 Xinhua --- China National Machinery Industry Corporation website published the news that the Group's subsidiary, China National Machinery and Equipment Import and Export Corporation (CMEC) has recently signed with the Government of Gabon Gabon Belinga iron ore project mineral rights agreement. The two sides the joint venture will be based on the agreement of the mines and supporting infrastructure operators for 25 years, mine design annual extraction volume will reach 30 million tons. 




Belinga (BELINGA) mine is located in northeastern Gabon mekambo iron zone, 97 kilometers southeast from the mekambo. The main mining area and its surrounding mines the total reserves of about 877 million tons. Deposit, 20 km north to south and east-west width of 5 km. In order to develop Belinga iron ore, the project needed to complete the construction of a hydropower station (4 X12.5MW), a railway (total length 562 km) and a port (annual traffic of 20 million tons), a total investment of approximately 27 billion U.S. dollars, in which iron ore mining (annual capacity of 20 million tons) was about 300 million U.S. dollars, hydroelectric plants of about 200 million U.S. dollars, the railway is about 15 billion U.S. dollars, the port is about 700 million U.S. dollars. Belinga iron ore that is discovered 50 years ago, but the development was very difficult and there has been no exploitation. 




The project is carried out in Africa, China is now the largest resource investment project, is one of the largest investment to date in China in Gabon, a project. 







Belinga iron ore area is tropical rain forest climate, trees are very dense, bushy, basically broken ground covered by leaves, generally inaccessible, you must open oil saws and machetes. Work on the project task is arduous, time is short, but less geologists, geological staff and local workers with machetes and chain saw cutting exploration line, generally two hours in order to move forward 100 meters. Sometimes, mapping from the top to the foot to turn the 34 cliffs, and steep terrain, until the foot has been sweating, and then back to the summit had been imagined, but no one complained called tired, they so that the entire duration completed a total of 20 square kilometers of geological mapping.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

This all has been started or completed projects, there are many I do not upload.
Exhausted me ~ ~ ~


----------



## grey boy 2

Brother; The pictures you post , not showing image.


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

No explicit pictures, Folly of ~~~~~


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Do not show image? Then I did not white do?


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Translator quite easy ah


----------



## &#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;

Brothers in Pakistan is good, I'm from Hengyang China - China's first 139 major cities. 
Hengyang 710 million people 
An area of 12000 square axioms 
Hengyang in 2009 GDP of 82 billion yuan


----------



## aimarraul

&#34913;&#38451;&#21738;&#26469;&#30340;7.1&#20159;&#20154;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#25442;&#20010;&#32763;&#35793;&#36719;&#20214;&#21543;&#65292;&#27604;&#25105;&#30340;&#36824;&#28866;&#65292;&#22270;&#29255;&#37117;&#30475;&#19981;&#21040;&#20804;&#24351;&#65292;&#36825;&#31181;&#24086;&#23376;&#21457;&#36825;&#20010;&#22320;&#26041;
http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Merilion

&#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;;526809 said:


> 1, Changxing Shipbuilding Base - to build the world's largest shipbuilding base in total project investment: 35 billion yuan
> 
> 
> 2, Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway - the world's longest high-speed rail project The total investment: 220 billion yuan
> 
> 3, Beijing South Railway Station - Asia's largest railway station The total investment: 6.3 billion
> 
> 4, Hangzhou Bay Bridge - the world's longest cross-sea bridge project total investment: 16.0 billion
> 
> 5, Caofeidian Zone - far more than the size of the project The total investment: 230 billion yuan
> 
> ---sniffed------



wow, so many Maga Projectes China is building. 
It would be better if you can highlight those projects already completed in the first post of this thread and give out the url of pics or the location of the pics in this thread if you showed them in the following posts. Maybe I'm asking too much but thanks for your great effort!

&#22810;&#35874;&#36825;&#20301;&#20804;&#24351;&#12290;&#22270;&#37117;&#30475;&#19981;&#21040;&#65311;&#22914;&#26524;&#33021;&#22312;&#31532;&#19968;&#36148;&#37324;&#25226;&#24050;&#23436;&#25104;&#30340;&#39033;&#30446;&#26631;&#27880;&#20986;&#26469;&#24182;&#25351;&#20986;&#22270;&#22312;&#20960;&#27004;&#23601;&#26356;&#22909;&#20102;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xukxuk

&#21733;&#20204; &#22270;&#37117;&#19981;&#33021;&#30475; &#32570;&#23569;&#22270;&#29255; &#38663;&#25788;&#21147;&#22823;&#20943;&#21834;


----------



## Speeder

&#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;;526811 said:


> Beijing-Shanghai High Speed Railway
> - The world's longest high-speed railway project.
> 
> Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail investment: 220 billion yuan
> 
> Project Duration: 2008 - 2013
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> China in the next 15 years, a new high-speed rail plan to 19,800 km, of which 9800 kilometers high-speed passenger line. 15 years later, China will build the world's largest high-speed railway network. Railway construction projects throughout the total investment will be more than 300 billion U.S. dollars
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway to create the "world first"
> 
> 
> 
> The world's longest mileage
> 
> Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail wire total length of about 1318 kilometers, only the length of the elevated bridge reached 1061 kilometers, accounting for 80% of the entire line length. Through Beijing, Tianjin, Hebei, Shandong, Anhui, Jiangsu, Shanghai, seven provinces and cities, connecting the Bohai Sea and the Yangtze River San Jiao Zhou two economic zones, along the country's total population of 1 / 4. Currently the world's longest high-speed railway in Spain Madrid to Barcelona high-speed railway, a length of 620 km.
> 
> 
> Technical standards for the world's highest
> 
> The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is the world's highest technical standards for high-speed railway, before it, the world's high-speed railway is the highest speed of 320 kilometers per hour line in eastern France, while the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway design speed of 350 km. Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway will be used just off the assembly line of 350 kilometers an hour and the former downline of 300 kilometers an hour EMUs reformed to meet the requirements of 350 km per hour.




*
So at the other side of Hymalaya, despite of its hundreds 
of million starving underclass majority, "democratic" India is busy at
building nukes, on a worldwide buying spree on warplanes 
and arsenals to threaten its neighbours, while China is busy at 
building one of the world's most advanced, if not THE most advanced, 
national High Speed Railways(HSR), and certainly is the largest HSR 
network in the world, to benefit the ordinary citizens and commerce.*


*
Beijing-Shanghai line will be running as early as 2012! 

It is in general similar to, or more advanced than, the 
following bullet trains already running between Zhejing province 
to Fujian province, and Hubei Province to Guangdong 
province for example, at operating speeds of 350 kph :*




























*to be continued...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lion Of Pakistan

Speeder said:


> *
> So at the other side of Hymalaya, despite of its hundreds
> of million starving underclass majority, "democratic" India is busy at
> building nukes, on a worldwide buying spree on warplanes
> and arsenals to threaten its neighbours, while China is busy at
> building one of the world's most advanced, if not THE most advanced,
> national High Speed Railways(HSR), and certainly is the largest HSR
> network in the world, to benefit the ordinary citizens and commerce.*
> 
> 
> *
> Beijing-Shanghai line will be running as early as 2012!
> 
> It is in general similar to, or more advanced than, the
> following bullet trains already running between Zhejing province
> to Fujian province, and Hubei Province to Guangdong
> province for example, at operating speeds of 350 kph :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *to be continued...*



I can just say Mashallah China is doing good!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder

*
Canadian BOMBARDIER has also been selected to provide 
80 cutting edge bullet trains (ZEFIRO technology) at 
maximum operating speeds of 380 kph (see following photos). 
They will all be built in plants at Qindao, Shandong province, China. 
Some of the trains will likely run Beijing-Shanghai line. 
The first train will be ready at 2012, with the final delivery 
expected at 2014 : *

http://img23.imageshack.us/i/btpr20090928zefirochina.jpg/
























*With 350kph operating speed nationwide, 
once it's fully completed, China will literally put the dragon nation 
into a giant running Ferrari !!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oceanx

&#25105;&#26412;&#30343;&#27721;;526979 said:


> Translator quite easy ah



&#26368;&#30343;&#27721;&#30340;&#24656;&#24597;&#36824;&#26159;&#23454;&#20107;&#27714;&#26159;&#65292;&#33050;&#36367;&#23454;&#22320;&#20570;&#20107;&#30340;&#20154;&#21543;&#12290;


----------



## Brainwashed

the most important project i care is when our average salary will reach 2000 USD.

that's approx. 14,000 RMB per month.


----------



## Brainwashed

oceanx said:


> &#26368;&#30343;&#27721;&#30340;&#24656;&#24597;&#36824;&#26159;&#23454;&#20107;&#27714;&#26159;&#65292;&#33050;&#36367;&#23454;&#22320;&#20570;&#20107;&#30340;&#20154;&#21543;&#12290;



lol, the interesting thing is, originally, the people lived in his location were not considered as Han at all.


----------



## oceanx

Brainwashed said:


> lol, the interesting thing is, originally, the people lived in his location were not considered as Han at all.




That would've excluded the Chairman as well as a "Han". 

That's why there is no future to "Great Han-ism", although it clearly won't stop sister SIF from diligently pursuing the cause of "pan-Mongloid anti-Zionism" ... sorry, bottom-"trolling" again - my bad.

I confess that I had to google-map &#34913;&#38451; to remind myself where it is - really, just south of &#38902;&#23665;&#20914;! Shame I didn't know that. 

Been away too long indeed.


----------



## tomluter

"Great Han-ism"? You are ignoble racism! Even though I am Chinese Han, as other 90&#37; people in PR China.

That's frustrating, You can not solve your images problem in the thread. It is sarcastic to a "Great Han-ism" guy.


----------



## oceanx

tomluter said:


> "Great Han-ism"? You are ignoble racism! Even though I am Chinese Han, as other 90&#37; people in PR China.
> 
> That's frustrating, You can not solve your images problem in the thread. It is sarcastic to a "Great Han-ism" guy.



Frustration duly noted, little &#30343;&#27721; brigand. And it's squarely my fault for *bottom-"trolling"* in the above post. So I am anything but surprised to have gotten someone right from the bottom. But my days of playing pingpong around here are over. 

Sorry.


----------



## lmjiao

Tired of reading this kind of passage.

We have the largest population.

So it won't be strange to see world top projects in China.

Yeah, we made 20% of the world products,
but many of our people is still poor.

We could be proud of our when everyone in China have a better life than those in USA.
Not until that day should we stop hard working.


----------



## zhlee

lmjiao said:


> Tired of reading this kind of passage.
> 
> We have the largest population.
> 
> So it won't be strange to see world top projects in China.
> 
> Yeah, we made 20% of the world products,
> but many of our people is still poor.
> 
> We could be proud of our when everyone in China have a better life than those in USA.
> Not until that day should we stop hard working.




BUT, now Japanese are going to stop hard working, 20 years later Chinese would also do like them. Who will support human race, robots?


----------



## lmjiao

zhlee said:


> BUT, now Japanese are going to stop hard working, 20 years later Chinese would also do like them. Who will support human race, robots?



That's true, machines, computers and robots, they will save us a lot of work.
We will still need to work, but life will not as hard as today.


----------



## Kuuba

many are overlapped. still, cheers!


----------

